# Adoptez...



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

... Un petit nouveau ; disons de moins de 3 mois...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour les anciens, lâchez du lest un peu. Les nioubes ça énerve, c'est un fait. Vous connaissez ma position sur le sujet. Malheureusement, on ne peut pas continuer sur ces bases. Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'en ces périodes de fêtes beaucoup ont reçu sous le sapin leur premier mac  aussi le switch continue de progresser. Alors des nouveaux, va y en avoir.
> En gros, ou on parraine, ou on ignore. Moi, ça m'arrangerait qu'on arrive à le faire, et croyez-moi, j'applique ça aussi Pour tout le monde, c'était un avertissement global en vue d'améliorer le quotidien du plus grand nombre.



En ce qui me concerne, je choisis Dory ... :love:   

Ah... Trop tard. Fallait arriver en premier...


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

La notion de "parrain" en Sicile je vois à peu près, mais en Corse là.... ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben c'est celui qui te touche et que t'ose rien dire à tes parents


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> La notion de "parrain" en Sicile je vois à peu près, mais en Corse là.... ?



Cherche pas... C'est pas dans ta culture!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Un petit nouveau ; disons de moins de 3 mois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faut lui demander !!  à Dory


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

P'tain jamais eu d'parrain, moi! 
qu'ils crevent tous les nioubes!


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi, moi, moi!

P.S: Bah non, j'ai déjà une famille


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

On peut faire ce que l'on veut avec un nioub ? Parrainé j'entend ?


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

Est ce qu'un nioube peut refuser un parrain ? Enfin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Faut lui demander !!  à Dory



[Mode BRANDO on]C'est, disons... Une offre qu'elle ne peut pas refuser[Mode BRANDO off]


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory si tu m'entends j'veux bien faire le débriefing post-traumatique à ton retour d'Ajaccio. :hosto:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

Ha ah ah, je suis périmé depuis deux mois.  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Sur la liste des sujets du bar, ça donne :

*Adoptez*
PATOCHMAN

Mouais, on sait ce que ça donne, au début, c'est tout mignon avec ses grands yeux innocents et son poil soyeux, et puis un jour...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [Mode BRANDO on]C'est, disons... Une offre qu'elle ne peut pas refuser[Mode BRANDO off]




Patochman, Patochman... je ne me rappelle même plus la dernière fois que tu es venu prendre une tasse de thé à la maison, et là, tu me cites, sans me demander la permission ? Ah... le respect n'est plus ce qu'il était...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire ce que l'on veut avec un nioub ? Parrainé j'entend ?



En ce qui me concerne, je vais la bouler méthodiquement et régulièrement... Un peu comme un Tamagotchi, quoi... Faut qu'elle se développe... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sur la liste des sujets du bar, ça donne :
> 
> *Adoptez*
> PATOCHMAN
> ...



Cria cuervos, y te sacaràn lo ojos!


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je vais la bouler méthodiquement et régulièrement... Un peu comme un Tamagotchi, quoi... Faut qu'elle se développe... :love:


toi tu sais plus quoi inventer pour hameçonner des filles...mais c'est pas avec ton rikiki lombric que tu vas troubler les eaux de leur fertilité.


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Pitain©, j'aurais dû l'ouvrir ce fil...
J'en ai eu l'idée mais j'ai pas osé! En plus aujourd'hui, avec cette attaque de nioubes, je trouvais ça malvenu... 
 Bah, j'aurais dû...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pitain©, j'aurais dû l'ouvrir ce fil...
> J'en ai eu l'idée mais j'ai pas osé! En plus aujourd'hui, avec cette attaque de nioubes, je trouvais ça malvenu...
> Bah, j'aurais dû...



Dan ne veut pas adopter un James Bond Girl?...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je vais la bouler méthodiquement et régulièrement... Un peu comme un Tamagotchi, quoi... Faut qu'elle se développe... :love:



t'aime bien les trucs tamagotchi, mais un nioube, ça se travaille au corps!


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dan ne veut pas adopter un James Bond Girl?...




Attention, 2 fois aujourd'hui, c'est trop !!! 

Et voilà, je suis à nouveau en colére...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> toi tu sais plus quoi inventer pour hameçonner des gorettes ...c'est pas avec ton rikiki lombric que tu vas troubler les eaux de la fertilité.




Y'a pas de sections d'alphabétisation accélérée, à Rennes?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

ça sent bon le fil mythique  ici


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi, en tout cas, moi, j'ai déjà adopté Bens...

Ici


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

> En ce qui me concerne, je choisis Dory ..



Quel honneur....j'en suis toute...:rose: 
Dis tu veux...vraiment?......




> On peut faire ce que l'on veut avec un nioub



Beaucoup de choses....



> Une offre qu'elle ne peut pas refuser


Eh non sinon le sourire arabe..... avec un scapel pour ne pas me faire mal...





> je vais la bouler méthodiquement et régulièrement..


Autant de fois que tu veux je ne suis pas réfractaire...





> Dory si tu m'entends j'veux bien faire le débriefing post-traumatique à ton retour d'Ajaccio



Absolument Dr surtout que nous serons deux pour le faire... 




> Et voilà, je suis à nouveau en colére..



Mais non la Sagesse les harems ....il y a les ennuques....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en tout cas, moi, j'ai déjà adopté Bens...
> 
> Ici



Bon. Tu t'engages à bien le traîter, alors?... Jure!

PS : J'ai un reste de littière, si tu as besoin...


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Un nioube peut-il adopter un encore plus nioube ...?  :mouais:

Non parceque bon voilà quoi 

Y'en a marre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quel honneur....j'en suis toute...:rose:
> Dis tu veux...vraiment?......
> 
> Beaucoup de choses....
> ...



Qu'est-ce que je vous disais? ... Elle est pas bien, hein?... :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Tu t'engages à bien le traîter, alors?... Jure!




Oui, par ce que moi, je ne suis pas méchante...


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un nioube peut-il adopter un encore plus nioube ...?  :mouais:
> 
> Non parceque bon voilà quoi
> 
> Y'en a marre.




Heu...
Je crois pas mais si tu veux être mon nioube N°2, c'est ouvert!


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je vous disais? ... Elle est pas bien, hein?... :love:




T'es trop fort....

Bon moi je veux pas de nîoub...ça fait partout sur le forum


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

moins de trois mois ho merde a peine seuvré il vas y avoir besoins des bibron et tout.
j'vais m'en trouvé un(e).



je propose macossinelle je sais elle a plus de trois mois mais elle a besoin qu'on fasse attention a elle.


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Tu ne peux pas l'être la sagesse ....


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mais non la Sagesse les harems ....il y a les ennuques....




Qu'est ce que tu veux que je fasse avec des ennuques ???


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quel honneur....j'en suis toute...:rose:
> Dis tu veux...vraiment?......
> 
> 
> ...



malheureuse!..lui dis pas ça!...tu vas nous le chauffer...écarlate.
la derniere fois qu'une fille lui a souri, il est sorti de sa taniere et il a débité toute une foret a la hache...c'est un sensible tu sais.


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un nioube peut-il adopter un encore plus nioube ...?  :mouais:
> 
> Non parceque bon voilà quoi
> 
> Y'en a marre.



Tu vois je viens d'arriver ....je me fais toute petite ...houspiller par certains ...il suffit de ne pas répondre et hop!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'aime bien les trucs tamagotchi, mais un nioube, ça se travaille au corps!




Non mais c'est ce qu'il compte faire ...  Au corps à corps même !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse!..lui dis pas ça!...tu vas nous le chauffer...écarlate.
> la derniere fois qu'une fille lui a souri, il est sorti de sa taniere et il a débité toute une foret a la hache...c'est un sensible tu sais.



Allez va, bisque pas... Peut être que Sonny finira bien par t'adopter...


----------



## bens (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en tout cas, moi, j'ai déjà adopté Bens...
> 
> Ici



ouffff... j'croyais que t'allais m'oublier !!!!

J'ai essyé de te CDB mais j'ai pas pu... je le ferais un autre jour !  




> Posté par PATOCHMAN
> Bon. Tu t'engages à bien le traîter, alors?... Jure!



juste pour info, je suis une fille...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

un demi nioub peut adopté ou pas .


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse!..lui dis pas ça!...tu vas nous le chauffer...écarlate.
> la derniere fois qu'une fille lui a souri, il est sorti de sa taniere et il a débité toute une foret a la hache...c'est un sensible tu sais.




Mdr


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

julie007 pour moi!


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse!..lui dis pas ça!...tu vas nous le chauffer...écarlate.
> la derniere fois qu'une fille lui a souri, il est sorti de sa taniere et il a débité toute une foret a la hache...c'est un sensible tu sais.




Devant la chair fraiche....il deviendra un agneau..


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un demi nioub peut adopté ou pas .


toi, tu ne peux adopter que le Bescherelle


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est ce qu'il compte faire ...  Au corps à corps même !


sa plus les coup de boule je sais plus quoi pensé moi!


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Devant la chair fraiche....il deviendra un agneau..




Tiens agneau ... Vais bien m'en occuper du patoch ! Il va pas être déçu !


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> julie007 pour moi!




AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi, j'adopte la petite sonnyboy, elle a l'air si fragile


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Allons allons ; Messieurs Dames, ça n'avance pas beaucoup ces adoptions...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> toi, ne tu peux adopter que le Bescherelle


même pas! il a encore des parents.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa plus les coup de boule je sais plus quoi pensé moi!




Pense pas ... fonce !!!


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHH


hazard des chose s'est la premiere qui m'est tombé sous la main.


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pense pas ... fonce !!!


ha oui s'est, mais j'y pense jamais!


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHH


Appelez un docteur vite!!!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hazard des chose s'est la premiere qui m'est tombé sous la main.




C'est ça oui...

Je me suis presque étouffée là!
Toi aussi tu veux me mettre en colére?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Ma nioub ( je préfère une ) devra boire des bières


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

Un nioube abandonné peut-il être recueilli par la DDASS (genre BackCat par ex.) ?


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça oui...
> 
> Je me suis presque étouffée là!
> Toi aussi tu veux me mettre en colére?


WHY?

je voie pas se  qui gene.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ma nioub ( je préfère une ) devra boire des bières




Je bois moi ... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je bois moi ... :rose:




Ouais ...t'es pas niuob mais ça va  

 la cave est pleine ?


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je bois moi ... :rose:


ta plus de trois mois t'es foutu


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je bois moi ... :rose:




Oui, ça c'est vrai...

Mais... si La mouette n'a pas bu, il risque d'être secoué lorsqu'il va regarder sous tes jupons...


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ma nioub ( je préfère une ) devra boire des bières


Je ne bois pas de bière ...je bubulle.... 

Et toi Jolie Bergère?


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ...t'es pas niuob mais ça va
> 
> la cave est pleine ?




Ah merci ! 

La cave ? Non mais attends tu crois quoi ? Bien-sûr qu'elle est pleine !


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah merci !
> 
> La cave ? Non mais attends tu crois quoi ? Bien-sûr qu'elle est pleine !


elle vas pas l'être pour longtemps si tu le laisse dedant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas de bière ...je bubulle....
> 
> *Et toi Jolie Bergère?*



Heureusement que je ne suis pas jaloux et suceptible, contrairement à la majorité de mes congénères...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas de bière ...je bubulle....
> 
> Et toi Jolie Bergère?




Non la bière je bois ... Je bois de tout aussi faut dire ... Même des irish coffees !


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas de bière ...je bubulle....
> 
> Et toi Jolie Bergère?



Il me reste quelques bouteilles de champ.....


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je ne suis pas jaloux et suceptible, contrairement à la majorité de mes congénères...




C'est les bouclettes ça tu comprends ... Enfin t'imagines quoi ...


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je ne suis pas jaloux et suceptible, contrairement à la majorité de mes congénères...


Je suis très fidèle mais....adoptée mais pas esclave.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ... Enfin t'imagines quoi ...



Non, je vois très bien. Je suis un ex bouclé...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est les bouclettes ça tu comprends ... Enfin t'imagines quoi ...


toi plus tous les moutons sa vas faire petit dans la caves.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très fidèle mais....adoptée mais pas esclave.....



Et voilàààààààààààà! Ca commence!!!


----------



## mado (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pitain©, j'aurais dû l'ouvrir ce fil...
> J'en ai eu l'idée mais j'ai pas osé! En plus aujourd'hui, avec cette attaque de nioubes, je trouvais ça malvenu...
> Bah, j'aurais dû...


 
 

J'avais pensé à couveuse depuis aussi. Ou élevage en batterie peut-être..


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vois très bien. Je suis un ex bouclé...




Hahahahaha!!!
Oups, pardon...:rose:


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et voilàààààààààààà! Ca commence!!!


s'est le confli parental elle te fait sa crise d'ado.


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pensé à couveuse depuis aussi. Ou élevage en batterie peut-être..


Mouais, j'ai trop attendu...

En tout cas, vu le taux élevé de natalité de nioubes en ce moment, l'élevage en batterie c'est une idée...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

s'est le niouby boum de noel


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, j'ai trop attendu...
> 
> En tout cas, vu le taux élevé de natalité de nioubes en ce moment, l'élevage en batterie c'est une idée...


Des nioubes il y en a et aura toujours la sagesse...sinon vivre en vase clos.. 

Je t'offre un verre pour te remettre de tes émotions..


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

Même si ça se reproduit à vitesse grand V on peut pas faire une liste d'adoptables...? 

J'ai un peu la flemme de me faire la liste entière... :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je t'offre un verre pour te remettre de tes émotions..



Je veux bien une p'tite coupette de champagne, oui !


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Même si ça se reproduit à vitesse grand V on peut pas faire une liste d'adoptables...?
> 
> J'ai un peu la flemme de me faire la liste entière... :rateau:


prend une pages au hazard et pif pouf sa marche bien.


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Même si ça se reproduit à vitesse grand V on peut pas faire une liste d'adoptables...?
> 
> J'ai un peu la flemme de me faire la liste entière... :rateau:




Houlala, c'est du travail ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous n'êtes pas des candidats à l'adoption sérieux. En ce qui me concerne, je lis tout ce que poste la petite Dory de puis le début.... Je suis un parrain consciencieux, moi! 

Au fait, ma petite Dory, tu n'aurais pas aussi une petite coupette pour Tonton? :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes pas des candidats à l'adoption sérieux. En ce qui me concerne, je lis tout ce que poste la petite Dory de puis le début.... Je suis un parrain consciencieux, moi!



mais si mais 

quoi, je suis pas une nioube??


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes pas des candidats à l'adoption sérieux. En ce qui me concerne, je lis tout ce que poste la petite Dory de puis le début.... Je suis un parrain consciencieux, moi!
> 
> Au fait, ma petite Dory, tu n'aurais pas aussi une petite coupette pour Tonton? :love:



Merci Parrain....j'espère ne pas te décevoir....

Plus qu'une coupelle....un magnum !


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu la flemme de me faire la liste entière... :rateau:



:rose: 

à l'impossible nul n'est tenu.

:rose: 

euheum, dites, vous avez compris la même chose que moi ou bien ?


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> à l'impossible nul n'est tenu.
> 
> ...



Oui...sus à l'ennemi


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'êtes pas des candidats à l'adoption sérieux. En ce qui me concerne, je lis tout ce que poste la petite Dory de puis le début.... Je suis un parrain consciencieux, moi!




Si si ... d'ailleurs j'en ai suivi *un* depuis ses débuts, je vais lui demander  ... on sait jamais...

Il est tout juste dans la tranche des trois mois...  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> à l'impossible nul n'est tenu.
> 
> ...





  ...     si je lis dans tes pensées... .... :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...     si je lis dans tes pensées...



:rose: :rose: :rose:  
arrête tu me chatouilles !


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si si ... d'ailleurs j'en ai suivi *un* depuis ses débuts, je vais lui demander  ... on sait jamais...
> 
> Il est tout juste dans la tranche des trois mois...  :rateau:



Je suis toute ouïe...


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toute ouïe...




"curiosity kill the cat"


----------



## Nobody (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Oui...sus à l'ennemi



Bonjour. Je me présente: je m'appelle Alennemi.

 :rateau:


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Je me présente: je m'appelle Alennemi.
> 
> :rateau:



Ravie de vous croiser sur macgé


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ravie de vous croiser sur macgé


 mais pas de pensées....

désolée j'ai fait double post.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

Molo sur le flood ou il va bientôt faire tout noir


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de nioubes qui viennent pour se faire adopter là...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi, j'adopterai bien le nouvel iMac intellisé. Il a moins de 3 mois lui aussi.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Me ferais bien adopter...


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Me ferais bien adopter...


Je suis nioube je viens de me faire adopter...

Demandes à la jolie bergère ou à la sagesse elle est en recherche...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

J'adopte personne moi ... 

Puis les meilleurs nioubs sont déjà pris d'abord ..


----------



## La SAGEsse (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je suis nioube je viens de me faire adopter...
> 
> Demandes à la jolie bergère ou à la sagesse elle est en recherche...


En recherche???

Dis donc, j'me répete là mais ça suffit !


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En recherche???
> 
> Dis donc, j'me répete là mais ça suffit !




Il faut lui pardonner c'est une nioub adoptée


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En recherche???
> 
> Dis donc, j'me répete là mais ça suffit !


Mais non la sagesse ....ne te faches pas .
Je disais que tu cherchais à adopter sans plus.

PS on partage toujours ma cabine non?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je ne suis pas jaloux et suceptible, contrairement à la majorité de mes congénères...



on m'avait pourtant dit que t'étais corse, toi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

*Objet : demande de précisions*


 Monsieur j'ai bien lu votre annonce concernant l'adoption de nioube dans les macG Mag N°4521 ... (actuellement en promotion)
 J'aurais à ce sujet quelques questions à vous poser ... quel est la nature exacte du contrat liant l'adoptant et l'adopté.
 Quelles sont les obligations à remplir
 Pouvons-nous résilier le contrat en cas d'incompatiblité d'humeur, si oui avec quel préavis.
 Est-il autorisé de _s'amuser_ avec le (ou la) nioube ?

 En vous remerciant, recevez blablablablabla ....

ps : on peut voir les photos avant de signer ?


----------



## Nobody (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> PS on partage toujours ma cabine non?



Oui oui, bien sûr.

Signé: Alennemi


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Hors de question d'adopter des IntelNioubes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

j'ai 1mois, mange tte seule,ferais pas mal à une mouche, j'adore les dauphins, fais plus pipi partout, suis sage, et dors comme un bébé et demande qu'à apprendre alors :
j'me présente je m'appelle julie...j'voudrais bien réussir ma vie sur mac gé éééé ! être b...ien élevée...gagner de....s...boules vertes lalalilalère.....
oh làlà y'a beaucoup de candidats à l'adoption  ici !
 
ki choisit ki ????


----------



## Warflo (10 Janvier 2006)

Je suis con. Chiant et raleur. Je chie réguliérement dans l'appart de mes maîtres.
Je mord. Fort.
Je suis un faux-vrai-nioub en plus.


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 1mois, mange tte seule,ferais pas mal à une mouche, j'adore les dauphins, fais plus pipi partout, suis sage, et dors comme un bébé et demande qu'à apprendre alors



ba je constate que tu sais déjà tout faire, ou quasiment, donc je vois pas l'intérêt. 

Mais j'veux bien aider


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Objet : demande de précisions*
> 
> 
> Monsieur j'ai bien lu votre annonce concernant l'adoption de nioube dans les macG Mag N°4521 ... (actuellement en promotion)
> ...



Une confiance réciproque vaut tous les contrats , qu'en penses tu  Lorna?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ki choisit ki ????



Ah ! ça !?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Me ferais bien adopter...




Adjugé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Adopterai attitude. Faire offre au journal.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon... Patochman ? Tu nous fais le résumé des paires histoire qu'on s'y retrouve ?

Je pointe quand même que l'intérêt du parrainage, c'est la meilleure intégration du nioube, hein ? In extenso, un nioube qui ne s'indécrotte pas, moi, je tape sur le parrain ou sur la marraine, on est d'accord ?

Moi ça m'arrange, a priori le non-nioube, il comprend ce que j'écris  Ça va me changer un peu, j'avoue que je reçois des messages privés qui me laissent perplexes en ce moment 

Ah. Aussi : il y a des membres qui ne peuvent décemment pas parrainer. Pour faire simple on parraine les moins de 3 mois, mais on a des nioubes de 5 ans de présence aussi. Faut pas oublier


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon... cela dit... y a t'il des courageux pour se faire parrainer dans le sens contraire du poil ?


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Tu seras le parrain?


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras le parrain?




:mouais:  T'es pas déjà en main toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben oui... sinon, pas besoin de courage


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... cela dit... y a t'il des courageux pour se faire parrainer dans le sens contraire du poil ?




Vas-y griffe moi grand fou !!! :love:

 ... Merde pas le bon fil, ni le bon site pour le coup ... Foutus onglets de safari ! 


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y griffe moi grand fou !!! :love:



Tu bouffes vraiment à tous les râteliers...


----------



## reineman (10 Janvier 2006)

ca manque de sonnyboy ici..


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu bouffes vraiment à tous les râteliers...




Oh tu sais dès qu'il y a une truffe ou un museau humide ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

allo? bjr je voudrais parler à la ligue de la protection des dauphins! on m'a dit qu'il y avait des parrains! y sont en pénurie de dauphins là bas bon c sûr faut savoir nager ou buller, un peu de nitrox aussi..çà aide! Toys merci de ta proposition mais bon j'voudrais pas t'ennuyer et que tu reçoives des coups de boules à cause de moi   et pis t'es pas étanche
 j'voudrais pas qu'tu coules  

ps: j'ai des copines nioubes sur un autre fil alors pour vous rendre service j'leur ai dit de venir ici pour l'adoption


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais dès qu'il y a une truffe ou un museau humide ...



La mouette est jamais là avec ses Ewoks quand on en a le plus besoin...


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2006)

Bouh...pas facile de se faire adopter... Dis Benjamin tu pourrais pas trafiquer ma date d'inscription ?


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  T'es pas déjà en main toi ?


Je voulais assurer ma protection..


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas dormi de la nuit...et je suis arrivé à la conclusion...que l'adoption d'un nioub est acte civique et noble.
D'un autre côté il y a des moins nioub qui méritent aussi d'être parrainé...

Alors j'ai décidé d'allonger la période de nioubitude...à...disons...12 mois...

Je sais cette annonce va sans doute éclipser les nouveaux Mac Intel....mais je me devais de venir au secours des nioubs dans la détresse....

Ne me dites pas merci....c'est mon coeur qui parle...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

TU as décidé ? :mouais:

Bon... lâche l'info. C'est qui celle que tu veux parrainer ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> TU as décidé ? :mouais:
> 
> Bon... lâche l'info. C'est qui celle que tu veux parrainer ?




je ferais une keynote ce soir à 18h...
Mobiles autorisés, wifi installée...stay tuned...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

*Cherche nioubie*
amateur de Picon bière 

en vue d'ouverture de négociations d'adoption.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je ferais une keynote ce soir à 18h...
> Mobiles autorisés, wifi installée...stay tuned...


On aura tout vu  

:love:


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors *j'ai* décidé d'allonger la période de nioubitude...à...disons...12 mois...




  c'était pas le tradada de PAtochman...?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Qui fait une liste parrain/nioub' ???


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait que Patochman décrète une liste de nioubables... En fonction de ça, les parrains se proposeront et les rapprochements se feront... éventuellement 

On est en train de réinventer Thérèse là, je sais pas si vous vous en rendez compte !! :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Sauf que là ça à l'air sérieux, il y a un contrat moral de formation derrière


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que là ça à l'air sérieux, il y a un contrat moral de formation derrière



Y'en a un qui a compris l'esprit du truc...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Ben j'ai compris celà quand j'ai considéré que maccossinelle était une petite nioub'


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je pointe quand même que l'intérêt du parrainage, c'est la meilleure intégration du nioube, hein ? In extenso, un nioube qui ne s'indécrotte pas, moi, je tape sur le parrain ou sur la marraine, on est d'accord ?



Au moins un ouais 

:mouais:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> a priori le non-nioube, il comprend ce que j'écris



C'est beau, l'optimisme 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> mais on a des nioubes de 5 ans de présence aussi. Faut pas oublier



Ah, enfin, on parle de moi  

PS Cedi dit, je ne tiens pas à être adopté : j'ai un peu peur des  effets secondaires et des dommages collatéraux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que Patochman décrète une liste de nioubables... En fonction de ça, les parrains se proposeront et les rapprochements se feront... éventuellement
> 
> On est en train de réinventer Thérèse là, je sais pas si vous vous en rendez compte !! :affraid:




M'enfin... Pour le reste ceux qui fréquentent le bar sont connus...   

Quant à Thérèse, ne salissons pas sa mémoire... Je garde un souvenir ému des MP salaces que je lui ai envoyés...
Je n'en ai jamais envoyé de ce type à ma filleule...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Enfin un fil où l'amour est roi :love: ...

...Enfin il y a esprit de rapprochement, de fusion, de...

Ok...rdv à la keynote de ce soir...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Ouais je sais, il y a la liste froide de vbulletin, mais j'avais l'impression que l'approche pouvait être subjective


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

on peut exiger une photo de la filleule ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je sais, il y a la liste froide de vbulletin, mais j'avais l'impression que l'approche pouvait être subjective



Boooooon... Je vais essayer de vous faire ça cet aprèm' ; pffffffffffff!  ... 'Tain d'Adèle©! Déjà que je dois faire du rangement dans "Destins de gloire":hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on peut exiger une photo de la filleule ?



C'est pas con, ça :bebe: !!! Mais par MP uniquement, alors... Doooooooooooooryyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin... Pour le reste ceux qui fréquentent le bar sont connus...


Sinon, y'a toujours le moyen d'aller les choisir sur pièce, tout frais, comme au marché, sur "Présentez-vous"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Mon premier 4 à la suite!!!! Je suis plus un gros nioube!!! :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Et sans flooder...


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2006)

presque..


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier 4 à la suite!!!! Je suis plus un gros nioube!!! :bebe:



Oui, d'accord, mais se faire adopter par un corse surmené, je me demande si je conseillerais ça à quelqu'un


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Les premiers témoignages s'accumulent déjà sur le répondeur de "SOS nioubes battus" :

"J'ai froid au cul"
"Il m'a forcé à manger un saucisson au petit dej'"
"I muvrini, je n'en peux plus"
"Il m'a même tatoué un smiley sur le front !!!"
"Je lui sert de nègre. Comment vous croyez qu'il tient à autant de post par jour ?"

Une véritable tragédie !

(et dire que tout ça va finir sur une aire d'autoroute, cet été, accroché à un arbre...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Mouahahahahahahah!!!!    Je serais vous, j'adopterais Ponkhead!...     :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Et pendant que j'y pense, aussi ; ça serait bien que votre adoption figure dans votre signature, non?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahah!!!!    Je serais vous, j'adopterais Ponkhead!...     :love:




*Oh chuis pas contre*
un ancien ponk qui adopterait une tête de ponk, ça peut coller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh chuis pas contre*
> un ancien ponk qui adopterait une tête de ponk, ça peut coller



Prend le donc, mon Dupont   
Il a l'air d'avoir un bon humour...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant que j'y pense, aussi ; ça serait bien que votre adoption figure dans votre signature, non?



*J'adopte*
un jésus






:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier 4 à la suite!!!! Je suis plus un gros nioube!!! :bebe:



Bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahah!!!!    Je serais vous, j'adopterais Ponkhead!...


Menteur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant que j'y pense, aussi ; ça serait bien que votre adoption figure dans votre signature, non?


Oui  Comme ça, les parrains à blâmer seront plus faciles à retrouver


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que là ça à l'air sérieux, il y a un contrat moral de formation derrière


Ah y'en à un qui répond enfin à une de mes questions ! 
Et puis pour la photo j'avais aussi demandé 

Bon alors qui est adoptable ?   12 mois c'est ça ? (ça va faire des heureux ça :rateau:)


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Moi, moi, moi, je suis adoptable !
Qui veut me servir de parrain/marraine pour me protéger contre les grands vilains qui traînent dans ce bar ? Je m'engage à CDB mon parrain/marraine régulièrement en échange de sa protection !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi, moi, moi, je suis adoptable !
> Qui veut me servir de parrain/marraine pour me protéger contre les grands vilains qui traînent dans ce bar ? Je m'engage à CDB mon parrain/marraine régulièrement en échange de sa protection !!


 avec une force de frappe égale à zéro c'est pas le meilleur argument que tu peux avoir


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> avec une force de frappe égale à zéro c'est pas le meilleur argument que tu peux avoir



Un petit canard??


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> avec une force de frappe égale à zéro c'est pas le meilleur argument que tu peux avoir



Bah oui, mais c'est pas de ma faute... Je suis une VRAIE NIOUBE !! Mais je vais m'améliorer, promis...
Personne veut de moi alors ?


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais c'est pas de ma faute... Je suis une VRAIE NIOUBE !! Mais je vais m'améliorer, promis...
> Personne veut de moi alors ?



Bonjour






Je suis nioube comme toi mais l'union faisant la force nous pouvons nous unir pour, ensemble, faire front.


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

Est-on agrée pour un nombre limité de parrainage ? 

:love:


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2006)

Et une participation de la CAF ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et une participation de la CAF ?



D'où ma question...  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La période de nioubitude a-t-elle été étendue à 12 mois ? Non j'dis ça comme ça ? 

Il est où le grand chef de l'opération ?


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La période de nioubitude a-t-elle été étendue à 12 mois ? Non j'dis ça comme ça ?
> 
> Il est où le grand chef de l'opération ?






PAs là... :mouais:... le Grand Chef...  


On peut avoir les CV des nioubes aussi...? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais c'est pas de ma faute... Je suis une VRAIE NIOUBE !! Mais je vais m'améliorer, promis...
> Personne veut de moi alors ?


Booooooooooooooooooooonnjooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Booooooooooooooooooooonnjooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur.


  piti piti pitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 



* Ceci est un message de prévention forumsque à l'attention des "nioubes"*
:modo: Warning Warning attention, attention méfiez-vous des superhéros moustachus :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Homme bien sous tous rapports (j'ai dis rapports) cherche nioube femelle, 17 -33 ans, libre, pour formation intense en Bar, Forum Technique, Disco ou éventuellement iChat. Boule méchament (-7) toute personne contrariant ma nioube.


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

voire plus si affinités....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PAs là... :mouais:... le Grand Chef...
> 
> 
> On peut avoir les CV des nioubes aussi...? :rateau:


 Et faire passer des entretiens  ...

:hein: va y avoir dérapage là* 

_* voir deux posts plus haut  _


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2006)

Plus ? faudrait avoir le temps


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai mis mon jean's  mon pull noir....

Attention ça va parrainer rude ce soir  

Ok je me recouche...j'ai keynote :love:


----------



## sofiping (11 Janvier 2006)

Non non non , je ne suis pas prête ... mais alors là , pas prête DU TOUT !!! a faire une bonne marraine ......
par contre , j'ai le profil type de la vieille nioube ....  :rose:  qui cherche parrainage efficace pour coups de pieds au cul ..... genre : file dans ta chambre et bosse un peu  ta technique


----------



## Fulvio (11 Janvier 2006)

Je veux bien adopté un nioube, mais à condition qu'il soit déjà sevré. Oui, je sais, c'est plus sauvage et moins affectueux, mais comme j'habite à la campagne, je veux un nioube indépendant, un qui se frotte pas trop aux jambe, un qui sache se nourrir tout seul dans les champs d'à-côté, un que je puisse laisser dehors même par temps de froid quand je m'absente pour la journée, et tant pis s'il se fait les griffes sur la tapisserie ou s'il me salope le paillasson en mangeant dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Vieille nioube ? Même pas ! T'as pas tes 12 mois  Postule


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> piti piti pitiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai pas peur de Supermoquette, je veux bien être sa nioube ! 
 :love:   

Sinon merci Patamach pour ton soutien !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas peur de Supermoquette, je veux bien être sa nioube !
> :love:




Oula !! :affraid:
Ça va sentir le pneu brûlé !!!


----------



## sofiping (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vieille nioube ? Même pas ! T'as pas tes 12 mois  Postule



J'ai dépassé les 33 ans ... ça va être dur pour moi !!! :mouais: !!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas peur de Supermoquette, je veux bien être sa nioube !
> :love:
> 
> Sinon merci Patamach pour ton soutien !


Voilà une courageuse :love:

Adoptée  l'entrainement commence demain (ou ce soir) histoire de pas être trop martial


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dépassé les 33 ans ... ça va être dur pour moi !!!


Tcheu ti ! Comin qué m'côze l'aut'...

T'as moins de 12 mois d'inscription. Rien à voir avec ton (jeune) âge !


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dépassé les 33 ans ... ça va être dur pour moi !!! :mouais: !!!



Mais non


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une courageuse :love:
> 
> Adoptée



Merci bien parrain ! Alors à partir de maintenant, tu m'apprends à ne plus être une nioube, et tu me protèges contre les AUTRES vilains messieurs du bar ?


----------



## sofiping (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tcheu ti ! Comin qué m'côze l'aut'...
> 
> T'as moins de 12 mois d'inscription. Rien à voir avec ton (jeune) âge !



Ché pas a ti que ch'causo .... c'eto a SuprêmeMoquette


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Je choie ma nioube, elle a plus de point disco que de posts


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

3615 code nioub


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien parrain ! Alors à partir de maintenant, tu m'apprends à ne plus être une nioube, et tu me protèges contre les AUTRES vilains messieurs du bar ?


Mais tout à fait (je m'attache les mains). Ma boite à MP t'es grande ouverte 









C'est robertov qui va tirer la gueule


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

Alors, c'est ça???
Ca devient un fil à coud'boule??? 


Et non, je ne suis pas jalouse de Galatée...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Y a un apéro après l'élection de miss nioub ?


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Supermoquette en parrain.....que diraient les autres filleules?


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je choie ma nioube, elle a plus de point disco que de posts



Merci, c'est vrai que j'ai pas beaucoup posté, quand je viens, je lis surtout les posts des autres, pour essayer de cerner les personnalités !!! 
   

Merci LaMouette pour le coup de boule ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Merci LaMouette pour le coup de boule ! :love:




J'y suis pour rien c'est SM qui flood les boites MP de tout les membres MacGé


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis pour rien c'est SM qui flood les boites MP de tout les membres MacGé


 
Pas la mienne.....


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Je résume les adoptions consenties par les deux parties, l'adopteur et l'adopté :

Patochman - Dory
La SAGEsse - Bens
SuperMoquette - Galatée
 et apparemment... (même si La Mouette a largement dépassé les 12 mois) : FinnAtlas - La Mouette

Julie007 semble avoir refusé la proposition d'adoption de toys.

Voilà, pour les adoptions effectives et refusées !


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pas la mienne.....




Avec les niuob il est.... subtile


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas peur de Supermoquette, je veux bien être sa nioube !
> :love:



   ..du jamais vu ...si jeune et direct dans la caverne de SM sans même qu'il demande.....un record..
Sire SM je salue bien bas cette performance


----------



## Anonyme. (11 Janvier 2006)

Je m'auto-adopte


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> Patochman - Dory
> 
> SuperMoquette - Galatée


 
Nous avons eu les ......meilleurs Galatée... 

Tu mettras une moquette en signature puisque c'est exigé?...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

...moi j'ai adopté Amok....  :love: ...il est très propre!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je résume les adoptions consenties par les deux parties, l'adopteur et l'adopté :
> 
> Patochman - Dory
> La SAGEsse - Bens
> ...


         

Elle est pas bien ma nioube de compèt' ?   un résumé et tout et tout   Bon les autres magnez-vous


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Le printemps est en avance cette année....

Les nioub aussi....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons eu les ......meilleurs Galatée...
> 
> Tu mettras une moquette en signature puisque c'est exigé?...


Les meilleurs j'en doute :rateau:

*Par contre dory, ta signature est excessivement trop haute et trop lourde. Raccourci la merci.*


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre dory, ta signature est excessivement trop haute et trop lourde. Raccourci la merci.*



..Quoi ? ...t'aime pas les corses ?   
Quoi ? t'aime pas Dory ? Pourquoi, elle est pas bien Dory ? Si ? pourquoi t'aime bien Dory ?

......


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Au secours!!! j'appelle mon parrain....quoique je sais me débrouiller toute seule...


----------



## bens (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons eu les ......meilleurs Galatée...



tututututte... les meilleurs... chui pas d'accord !!!
LA SAGEsse en fait aussi partie... et de loin !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh chuis pas contre*
> un ancien ponk qui adopterait une tête de ponk, ça peut coller


Ni parrain,
ni marraine.

et adoption d'un profil bas.




Ca peut coller.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> et adoption d'un profil bas.



Plus bas encore on te vois trop. 
C'est çà descend .. ok c'est bien


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> tututututte... les meilleurs... chui pas d'accord !!!
> LA SAGEsse en fait aussi partie... et de loin !


 
Ma réponse est à ...Double tranchant...faut faire gaffe donc... 

Sinon tous les autres font ou feront de bons parrains j'en suis sure


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ma réponse est à ...Double tranchant...faut faire gaffe donc...
> 
> Sinon tous les autres font ou feront de bons parrains j'en suis sure


...faillote ..


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

je viens de ... tomber, là dessus ? ... pas le courage de lire tout, 11 pages en si peu de temps c'est beaucoup trop 

que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

...en fait faudrait faire une foire ...une foire mensuelle ou hebdomadaire aux nioubs ...on viendrait y faire son marché....et les nioubs devraient faire étalage de leur talent/beauté/humour etc etc pour être choisis(es)..
..parce que l'autochoix du parrain ça fait un peu "je te choisis pour te rendre inoffensif"  
enfin moi je dis ça ..je suis pour la paix du parrainage


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je viens de ... tomber, là dessus ? ... pas le courage de lire tout, 11 pages en si peu de temps c'est beaucoup trop
> 
> que se passe-t-il ?



..fais gaffe tu vas te retrouver avec un(e) nioub dans ta famille


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ah c'est que de l'adoption de nioubes ? .. genre si moi je veux t'adopter lila , j'ai pas le droit ? :rateau: 

ou sonnyboy tiens ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je viens de ... tomber, là dessus ? ... pas le courage de lire tout, 11 pages en si peu de temps c'est beaucoup trop
> 
> que se passe-t-il ?



C'est le fils des nioubies perdus sans collier


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est que de l'adoption de nioubes ? .. genre si moi je veux t'adopter lila , j'ai pas le droit ? :rateau:
> 
> ou sonnyboy tiens ...



...c'est les soldes ..tu viens de faire deux très bonnes affaires


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fils des nioubies perdus sans collier


on m'a mal renseignée et je m'y suis perdue :rose: 

 (bravo)

edit : lila, youpi ! comme quoi ça a aussi du bon de faire les soldes les premiers jours :afraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..fais gaffe tu vas te retrouver avec un(e) nioub dans ta famille



J'aurais plutôt dit un parrain dans son cas :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je viens de ... tomber, là dessus ? ... pas le courage de lire tout, 11 pages en si peu de temps c'est beaucoup trop
> 
> que se passe-t-il ?



rien du tout


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ma réponse est à ...Double tranchant...faut faire gaffe donc...
> 
> Sinon tous les autres font ou feront de bons parrains j'en suis sure



Mais elle me cherche... 

Arrête de faire pipi partout comme ça...
Et il est où ton parrain? Parce qu'on ne laisse pas son nioube aller de partout comme ça...


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> je suis pour la paix du parrainage


 





Fais gaffe à qui tu causes toi.....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ah j'ai une question sur le fonctionnement de tout ce truc, si un nioube fait une connerie, c'est sur le parrain qu'on tape ?


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt dit un parrain dans son cas :rateau:



..ahhh ben je sais pas moi ....chuis nioub


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ai une question sur le fonctionnement de tout ce truc, si un nioube fait une connerie, c'est sur le parrain qu'on tape ?


Oui !!! c'est un contrat (frotte frotte je vais enfin renouer avec le ban gratos)


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

Enfin, j'ai retrouvé le sujet où étaient les smileys des piliers du bar !!
Et j'ai mis mon parrain dans ma signature, c'est-y pas joli ça ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'ai retrouvé le sujet où étaient les smileys des piliers du bar !!
> Et j'ai mis mon parrain dans ma signature, c'est-y pas joli ça ?




Je ne te trouve pas si nioube que ça toi...
SM, c'est toi?


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Il lui ressemble tellement le smile...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'ai retrouvé le sujet où étaient les smileys des piliers du bar !!
> Et j'ai mis mon parrain dans ma signature, c'est-y pas joli ça ?


..sûûûûr ! ça va lui faire plaisir ...
c'est quoi déjà ta proposition Maiwen ???   :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui !!! c'est un contrat (frotte frotte je vais enfin renouer avec le ban gratos)


en tout cas, ton adoptée, elle a pas peur  

et euh ... sinon, on a le droit d'adopter plusieurs personnes ? ( ou d'être adopté le cas échant) 

edit : ma proposition ? bah t'adopter  ... tu dois pouvoir trouver des ptits smileys papillons  
edit2 : en même temps si on peut adopter que des nioubes, je peux pas t'adopter toi lila


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te trouve pas si nioube que ça toi...
> SM, c'est toi?



Et non, c'est moi toute seule qui l'ai fait ! Enfin, au départ je voulais mettre un lien vers le profil de sm mais j'ai pas réussi à le faire bien. Mais j'ai trouvé un sujet qui explique bien comment on fait, je regarderai quand j'aurais plus de temps !

:love:


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et non, c'est moi toute seule qui l'ai fait ! Enfin, au départ je voulais mettre un lien vers le profil de sm mais j'ai pas réussi à le faire bien. Mais j'ai trouvé un sujet qui explique bien comment on fait, je regarderai quand j'aurais plus de temps !
> 
> :love:



SM sort du corps de Galatée ...


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ai une question sur le fonctionnement de tout ce truc, si un nioube fait une connerie, c'est sur le parrain qu'on tape ?



Sur les deux, pas de favoritisme !  

PS. J'ai même eu quelques infos off the record : comme dirait Marcel, on s'autoriserait à penser dans les milieux bien informés que la solution envisagée, une fois les voies diplomatiques épuisées, ça va sans dire, serait de prendre l'un pour taper sur l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Je rappelle qu'est considéré comme *nioub* quelqu'un inscrit depuis *moins de 12 mois** ... 

Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein, c'est que ça commence à être le bazar dans ce thread un peu là non ? 


* ce qui fait 1 an


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

Tiens...
moi, j'ai lu qu'il fallait qu'il est moins de trois mois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il lui ressemble tellement le smile...



Il faut dire que c'était du sur mesure (voir ma signature )


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ah ben c'est cool, si on prend ce que dit Lorna, je peux encore être adoptée, pendant 1 mois et demi, et puis après j'adopterai ... Benjamin


----------



## bens (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai décidé d'allonger la période de nioubitude...à...disons...12 mois...



@ ma marraine : ça a changé en cours de route !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Tu es de quelle signe douce filleule ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté il y a des moins nioub qui méritent aussi d'être parrainé...
> 
> Alors j'ai décidé d'allonger la période de nioubitude...à...disons...*12 mois*...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vieille nioube ? Même pas ! *T'as pas tes 12 mois * Postule





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tcheu ti ! Comin qué m'côze l'aut'...
> 
> *  T'as moins de 12 mois d'inscription*. Rien à voir avec ton (jeune) âge !


 D'autres exemples ?


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es de quelle signe douce filleule ?



Scorpion parrain, pourquoi ? Il y a ma date de naissance dans mon profil, tu sais !
Et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Dis Sm là il serait temps de passer à leçon N°2 avec ton adoptée à savoir :* les mps ! *


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Sm là il serait temps de passer à leçon N°2 avec ton adoptée à savoir :* les mps ! *


Me fallait juste cette précision... et m.... je suis un scorpion, je sens qu'on va finir dans le forum unix & open source :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> @ ma marraine : ça a changé en cours de route !




La mouette n'a aucun pouvoir de décision, c'est Patochman qui a ouvert ce fil, c'est lui qui dicte les régles...


----------



## Galatée (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est triste, plus personne ne veut se faire adopter, depuis 34 minutes nous n'avons plus de candidats...  

Moi je m'en vais pour aujourd'hui, bonne fin de journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je rentre dans la catégorie "adoptable"...


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

une ancienne et sa nioube........







......par exemple !!!! personne n'est visé.....   ​

P.S : bonne soirée Galatée


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> La mouette n'a aucun pouvoir de décision, c'est Patochman qui a ouvert ce fil, c'est lui qui dicte les régles...




J'annule la keynote...je vais parrainer mon chat Mulder


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> La mouette n'a aucun pouvoir de décision, c'est Patochman qui a ouvert ce fil, c'est lui qui dicte les régles...



Allez, va pour 12 mois... Mais plus ils sont frais, meilleurs ils sont... Comme les yaourts. M'enfin, si vous bequetez vos Danone© après la date de fraîcheur, c'est vous que ça regarde... .


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2006)

dites, ça fait quoi quand on se fait adoper? parce que là, j'ai toujours rien senti


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> plus ils sont frais, meilleurs ils sont... Comme les yaourts.



... comme les bio? ce que le nioub fait à l'intérieur se voit à l'extérieur ?  
...mon dieu la charte !!!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

Ah put1, j'avais raté ce fil :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ... un peu de nitrox aussi..çà aide!


Euh, attention à l'hyperoxie :sick:


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah put1, j'avais raté ce fil :rose:



..oui c'est con ..reste plus rien à adopter .... 
que des yaourts pas frais!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je viens de ... tomber, là dessus ? ... pas le courage de lire tout, 11 pages en si peu de temps c'est beaucoup trop
> que se passe-t-il ?





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est que de l'adoption de nioubes ? .. genre si moi je veux t'adopter lila , j'ai pas le droit ? :rateau:
> 
> ou sonnyboy tiens ...



Qui veut adopter Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dites, ça fait quoi quand on se fait adoper? parce que là, j'ai toujours rien senti


moi je veux bien t'adopter


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien t'adopter



...on t'a déjà dit que tu ne peux faire que filleule ! 
Moi je peux t'adopter .....pour un mois


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah put1, j'avais raté ce fil :rose:


Ah tu peux dire ça, va voir le charme de ma protégée dans autoportrait 


I woooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai décidé d'allonger la période de nioubitude...à...disons...12 mois...



On peut proposer des candidats ? Il y en a UN que je ne peux pas adopter   :love:

Notez bien, c'est pas que je cherche à m'en débarraser hein


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut adopter Maiwen


c'est c'ui qui dit qu'y est !


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on t'a déjà dit que tu ne peux faire que filleule !
> Moi je peux t'adopter .....pour un mois


bon  ... d'accord  

je me vengerai  

(supermoquette c'est qu'un rat  à un moins je pouvais l'adopter moi aussi ^^)


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier 4 à la suite!!!! Je suis plus un gros nioube!!! :bebe:



Mouahahahahahahahahahahahaha  :love:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Il faut faire une liste de ceux qui sont adoptables et ceux qui ne remplissent pas les conditions requises.....

Qui va être le commissaire priseur?

Je disais ça comme ça...:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






çà va pas naméo


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut faire une liste de ceux qui sont adoptables et ceux qui ne remplissent pas les conditions requises.....
> 
> Qui va être le commissaire priseur?
> 
> Je disais ça comme ça...:rose:


dis, tu connais le nombre de membres inscrits sur les forums ?   

gékat, gaffe !!! si tu commences à piquer mes mots, 'tention


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

Hum, tout ça me rappelle quelque-chose... :hein: :hein: 


_Non rien..._ Vraiment​


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà va pas naméo



....a voté !!! hop là !   
maiwen mets " powered by l'empire" dans ta signature


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hum, tout ça me rappelle quelque-chose... :hein: :hein:
> 
> 
> _Non rien..._ Vraiment​



...c'est galatée qui va être contente


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> dis, tu connais le nombre de membres inscrits sur les forums


 
Je n'ai guère cette prétention mais tu cherches un parrain ou une marraine?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je résume les adoptions consenties par les deux parties, l'adopteur et l'adopté :
> 
> Patochman - Dory
> La SAGEsse - Bens
> ...



Bon allez ; pour ceux qui aiment la fraîcheur...
Quelques uns qui traînent au troquet régulièrement ou à l'occasion...

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- tirhum
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse (    ) 

Après, c'est plus très frais...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai guère cette prétention mais tu cherches un parrain ou une marraine?



..;c'est pour parrainer ou déniaiser ???


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai guère cette prétention mais tu cherches un parrain ou une marraine?


c'est pas le nioube qui prend parrain, c'est le parrain qui prend nioube


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le nioube qui prend parrain, c'est le parrain qui prend nioube




A la husarde , façon Viking descendant la Seine,pour abuser des petites villageoise....

Gnack


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ; pour ceux qui aiment la fraîcheur...
> Quelques uns qui traînent au troquet régulièrement ou à l'occasion...
> 
> - oXyTus
> ...



Sympa merci...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le nioube qui prend parrain, c'est le parrain qui prend nioube



...non rien


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sympa merci...




Je savais bien que c'était un mauvais parrain


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A la husarde , façon Viking descendant la Seine,pour abuser des petites villageoise....
> 
> Gnack


ahhhh ben alors si on peut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sympa merci...



Mais ceux qui veulent compléter la liste, le peuvent...


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;c'est pour parrainer ou déniaiser ???


 
Ni l'un ni l'autre...je suis nioube donc je m'informe...
Il faut un parrain et une marraine  dans certaines circonstances non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que c'était un mauvais parrain



Oiseau de malheur!!!


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh ben alors si on peut




C'est les nioub qui le demandent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un ni l'autre...je suis nioube donc je m'informe...
> Il faut un parrain et une marraine  dans certaines circonstances non?



Complique pas ce qui est déjà un vrai sac de noeuds potentiel, filleule


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ; pour ceux qui aiment la fraîcheur...
> Quelques uns qui traînent au troquet régulièrement ou à l'occasion...
> 
> - oXyTus
> ...


Merci pour le plus très frais!!!!!!! 
Ca se paiera!


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on t'a déjà dit que tu ne peux faire que filleule !
> Moi je peux t'adopter .....pour un mois



remarquez, on peut faire un truc à trois  

tu adoptes maiwen qui m'adopte moi qui adopte Lila.

Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais ceux qui veulent compléter la liste, le peuvent...





			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On peut proposer des candidats ? Il y en a UN que je ne peux pas adopter   :love:
> 
> Notez bien, c'est pas que je cherche à m'en débarraser hein




Ben alors, personne n'en veut  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gékat, gaffe !!! si tu commences à piquer mes mots, 'tention



Ben c'est facile et au moins tout le monde comprend


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> remarquez, on peut faire un truc à trois
> 
> tu adoptes maiwen qui m'adopte moi qui adopte Lila.
> 
> Elle est pas belle la vie?


..et gKatarn ?????


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le plus très frais!!!!!!!
> Ca se paiera!



Oui.  

Et puis quoi, le canard un peu faisandé c'est pas mauvais...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, personne n'en veut  :love:




maiwen pitet ?  ...lui apprendrais des choses


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

mise à jour

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- tirhum
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse 
- [URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28521]MobyDuck[/URL]
- [URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=29934]Echidna[/URL]

z'étaient pas contents


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> Et puis quoi, le canard un peu faisandé c'est pas mauvais...


Avec une bonne sauce


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mise à jour
> 
> - oXyTus
> - JULIE007
> ...



Merci, c'est très aimable de ta part.    :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Avec une bonne sauce



Toi le monstre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mise à jour
> 
> 
> z'étaient pas contents


 

Merci!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est à qui ce bras? Et cette jambe qui traine? golf a adopté qui?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..et gKatarn ?????



ok, mais en contrepartie, faut recruter des nibouEs


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> maiwen pitet ?  ...lui apprendrais des choses



Maiwen, dans un mois tu pourras en adopter un


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mise à jour
> 
> - oXyTus
> - JULIE007
> ...




Cool.
Je suis pas nioube.


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen, dans un mois tu pourras en adopter un


ayam loukingue forouarde tou it !  

Patamach , service client ? :rateau:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> Cool.
> Je suis pas nioube.


 
Il y a surement une erreur


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Cool.
> Je suis pas nioube.



Y'a pas de honte...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ayam loukingue forouarde tou it !



Tiens et en plus tu le connais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

SM? Tu peux pas dire à ta filleule qu'elle nous mette un lien valide sur son autoportrait? ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Cool.
> Je suis pas nioube.



Mise à jour des petiots nioubies à l'adoption (12 mois et moins) 

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- tirhum
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse (lifté) 
- [URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28521]MobyDuck[/URL]
- [URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=29934]Echidna[/URL]
- [URL="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=23075]Patamach[/URL]


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et en plus tu le connais


je le connais ?  ... c'est un double pseudo ? parce que là ... je vois pas


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à qui tu causes toi.....




Oui, c'est ça. Fais attention à tes fesses toi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ça. Fais attention à tes fesses toi.



Je lui ai fait croire qu'elle était protégée par les Tataglia... Ma casse pas la baraque...


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- tirhum
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse (lifté) 
- MobyDuck
- Echidna
- Patamach



Tout ça...  ...


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai fait croire qu:'elle était protégée par les Tataglia... Ma casse pas la baraque...




Il n'y a qu'un godfather ici, c'est moi.


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Il y a une prolifération tout ça à cause des mac....



> Je lui ai fait croire qu'elle était protégée par les Tataglia... Ma casse pas la baraque...


 
C'est comme ça que tu me protèges.???


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une prolifération tout ça à cause des mac....


des quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une prolifération tout ça à cause des mac....
> 
> 
> 
> C'est comme ça que tu me protèges.???



Dans le milieu, quand les hommes causent, les gonzesses se taisent!


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> des quoi ?  :mouais:



elle voulait dire des Parrains...


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mise à jour des petiots nioubies à l'adoption (12 mois et moins)
> 
> - oXyTus
> - JULIE007
> ...



Amis Nioubes.
Groupons nous et organisons ensemble la révolution.
AUX ARMMMMMMMES ....


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Tout ça...  ...



Oui oui, tout ça.  

Qu'est-ce que se sera pour la demoiselle, un canard à emporter?  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Amis Nioubes.
> Groupons nous et organisons ensemble la révolution.
> AUX ARMMMMMMMES ....


Ca ne sera pas la première...


----------



## Lila (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne sera pas la première...


je savais que ça allait finir dans le sang


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle voulait dire des Parrains...


ah :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> je savais que ça allait finir dans le sang




On égorge des nioub ici ???


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On égorge des nioub ici ???


tu te proposes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On égorge des nioub ici ???



Nâââââân! C'est fini, l'Aïd!


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On égorge des nioub ici ???



Peut-être, mais les volatils sont épargnés.  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Donc en gros il faut choisir entre
- la guillotine Corsée ou
- la nioube attitude revendiquée.



:affraid:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

La liberté .....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nâââââân! C'est fini, l'Aïd!



Et aucun des miens n'y est passé ... !  

Et je parle de moutons pas de nioubs hein !


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

les gens y mettent leur tête dans leur signature maintenant  

mais où va le nioube, je vous l'demande


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La liberté .....



D'accord, de plus la chasse aux canards n'est pas ouvert.  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

*Charte du nioub*​
J'ai conscience d'être à peine toléré,....un peu plus si je suis nioubette...
Je ne flooderais pas...ou si peu
Je promet fidélité à mon parrain / marraine...sauf avec un plus vert que lui...:love:
Je boulerais mon parrain jusqu'à ce que ma souri rende l'âme
Je vouerais une totale adoration à mon parrain/marraine
Je ne parlerais jamais des MP que j'ai reçu... 
Je sais que j'ai de la chance...
Je serais toujours d'accord avec un vétéran...
J'ai conscience que tout membre avec plus de 5000 posts/modos/admin, a tout les droits...que je ne contesterais jamais....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

toc...toc...j'ai vu la liste des nioubes à adopter.... et j'ai tjs pas signé de contrat...y'a qq?


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les gens y mettent leur tête dans leur signature maintenant
> 
> mais où va le nioube, je vous l'demande


 
Le nioube sait ce qu'il fait si j'ai envie de la mettre en signature c'est pour la retirer.....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai conscience que tout membre avec plus de 5000 posts/modos/admin, a tout les droits...que je ne contesterais jamais....


ah ! j'arrive !


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> toc...toc...j'ai vu la liste des nioubes à adopter.... et j'ai tjs pas signé de contrat...y'a qq?




Il y aura bien une âme charitable pour te venir en aide


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

kikou s'est la folie ici, les nioubs sont en solde?


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> toc...toc...j'ai vu la liste des nioubes à adopter.... et j'ai tjs pas signé de contrat...y'a qq?


 
T'inquiètes il y aura bien quelqu'un suffit d'attendre il y a du monde tu sais....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> kikou s'est la folie ici, les nioubs sont en solde?


je t'aurai bien adopté, mais il me manque 1 mois et demi et en plus t'es plus ancien que moi


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ! j'arrive !



Tu viens c'est ça ..?


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> toc...toc...j'ai vu la liste des nioubes à adopter.... et j'ai tjs pas signé de contrat...y'a qq?



tiens !!! ......ça faisait longtemps.......  


P.S : m'adopter !.... ça vas pas être possible...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube sait ce qu'il fait si j'ai envie de la mettre en signature c'est pour la retirer.....


Bah c'est sympa  











Mais les bottes ? ​


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> toc...toc...j'ai vu la liste des nioubes à adopter.... et j'ai tjs pas signé de contrat...y'a qq?


ho pire si tu veux bien d'un parrin de nuit!


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurai bien adopté, mais il me manque 1 mois et demi et en plus t'es plus ancien que moi


pour toi je veux bien redevenir nioub's :rose:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est sympa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi les bottes??

Personne pour adopter? le silence.....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Adopter quoi ?


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quoi les bottes??
> 
> Personne pour adopter? le silence.....



Tiens.
Je n'avais pas remarqué la petite photo dans ta signature.
Une relation ... ?


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à maiwen.


et merdum de merdum


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes il y aura bien quelqu'un suffit d'attendre il y a du monde tu sais....



ok merci Dory j'avais cru lire qu'ils manquaient de nioubes candidats à l'adoption  

ps : ta signature est d'enfer chui mdr! avec un parrain corse c sûr que que tu as un bon bodyguard!


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Tu en auras un aussi ...tu verras patience....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> avec un parrain corse c sûr que que tu as un bon bodyguard!



Maiiiiiiiiiiiiiis, c'est qu'elle se défend déjà très bien toute seule...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho pire si tu veux bien d'un parrin de nuit!



le pire 
de nuit:rose:


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> le pire
> de nuit:rose:


bien oui je suis rarement la avant 12H00


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bien oui je suis rarement la avant 12H00


S*x toys


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Maiiiiiiiiiiiiiis, c'est qu'elle se défend déjà très bien toute seule...




C'est sur qu'avec un parrain comme toi elle va apprendre à courir vite ..


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> S*x toys


comment sa un s*x toy's

je ne suis qu'un jouet entre vos main s'est rien de plus!! :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> toc...toc...j'ai vu la liste des nioubes à adopter.... et j'ai tjs pas signé de contrat...y'a qq?



Tu peux toujours demander, il y a plein de parrains potentiels


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment sa un s*x toy's
> 
> je ne suis qu'un jouet entre vos main s'est rien de plus!! :rose:


 Peut-être, mais *quel* jouet !


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurai bien adopté, mais il me manque 1 mois et demi et en plus t'es plus ancien que moi


et bien on a qu'a faire un truc de fou on s'adopte nutuellement  et ils on rien a dire ou alors on tue le chien.


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais *quel* jouet !


ho il est pas si gros que sa je vous poste des tof dans deux minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> S*x toys


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

Super !!!           

On s'éclate !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'éclate !!!!



Tiens, mais c'est cette vieille baderne de sonnyboy.


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

adopté moi


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> adopté moi




sans façon !!.........


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> adopté moi





Héhéhé, qu'est ce qu'on ne fait pas avec PhotoBooth !!!


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

un calecife avec obelix...mais on voit pas le menhir..


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, mais c'est cette vieille baderne de sonnyboy.



Oui lui même...


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> un calecife avec obelix...mais on voit pas le menhir..


il est caché !!:rose:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Toys...tu faisais quoi avant de prendre  cette photo?....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ça se voit très bien, il est entrain de draguer la personne à qui appartient le petit bout de main en bas à gauche


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Il va avoir un succès fou....il est à la une.....


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

se mettre presque à poil pour parrainer un nioub...ou une nioub


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> se mettre presque à poil pour parrainer un nioub...ou une nioub



Mais non, voyons, il demande à être adopté...
Enfin, le résultat, hein...


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça se voit très bien, il est entrain de draguer la personne à qui appartient le petit bout de main en bas à gauche



ton texte plus la signature  sa vas finir par faire louche cette histoire.


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon et bien finalement je vais resté seul je crois ....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ma signature ?  

la mouette : tu deviens ma reine ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la mouette : tu deviens ma reine ?



Mai...wen tu veux


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'il ne dira pas non....avec une filleule aux mains...


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mai...wen tu veux


chouette !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mai...wen tu veux


Gaffe tu auras beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaucoup de chose(s) à lui apprendre


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chouette !




Non mouette


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

A adopter: nioube femelle, le poil brillant, joueuse, ne mord pas (sauf cas exceptionnels) etc, etc... 

Ce qu'il faut pas faire pour être adoptée... :mouais:


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe tu auras beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaucoup de chose(s) à lui apprendre


il fait le moutons comme star!


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe tu auras beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaucoup de chose(s) à lui apprendre


ouais mais ... c'est pas comme si tu m'avais rien appris avant


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> A adopter: nioube femelle, le poil brillant, joueuse, ne mord pas (sauf cas exceptionnels) etc, etc...
> 
> Ce qu'il faut pas faire pour être adoptée... :mouais:




Je t'adopte...


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je t'adopte...


la mouette adopte tout le monde en gros!!


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> A adopter: nioube femelle, le poil brillant, joueuse, ne mord pas (sauf cas exceptionnels) etc, etc...
> 
> Ce qu'il faut pas faire pour être adoptée... :mouais:




Je ne te le fais pas dire...


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je t'adopte...


hey l'autreuh !!! 

mais crève ticon©  (ceci dit sur un ton enjoué et sympathique )


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> A adopter: nioube femelle, le poil brillant, joueuse, ne mord pas (sauf cas exceptionnels) etc, etc...
> 
> Ce qu'il faut pas faire pour être adoptée... :mouais:


Mmmmhh....... Je t'avais pas déjà adopté y a longtemps ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je t'adopte...


Salaud ! quand t'aura vu ses yeux tu vas errer la bave aux comissures des lèvres en disant "chaarte chaaaaaaaaarte chaaaaaaaaarte" d'une voie éteinte...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la mouette adopte tout le monde en gros!!




Après un long périple dans les méandres de MacGé à la recherche de *LA* nioub...j'ai posé mon infinie bonté sur Echidna...abandonnée à sa nioubitude...je serais son parrain et elle ne sera plus jamais seule...


J'ai parlé...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmhh....... Je t'avais pas déjà adopté y a longtemps ?  :love:


Oui mais tu m'as bien vite oublié apparement...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salaud ! quand t'aura vu ses yeux tu vas errer la bave aux comissures des lèvres en disant "chaarte chaaaaaaaaarte chaaaaaaaaarte" d'une voie éteinte...


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2006)

j'adopte qui moi ?


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2006)

bon s'y il y a besoin j'adopte sur dossier posté par mp photo's et cv je répond cette nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Après un long périple dans les méandres de MacGé à la recherche de *LA* nioub...j'ai posé mon infinie bonté sur Echidna...abandonnée à sa nioubitude...je serais son parrain et elle ne sera plus jamais seule...
> 
> 
> J'ai parlé...


Je ne puis donner suite à cette charmante proposition car je ne souhaite point d'ennui avec Maiwen...   
Merci quand même :love:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne puis donner suite à cette charmante proposition car je ne souhaite point d'ennui avec Maiwen...
> Merci quand même :love:


Voilà qui est bien dit....tu es coincé la mouette


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salaud ! quand t'aura vu ses yeux tu vas errer la bave aux comissures des lèvres en disant "chaarte chaaaaaaaaarte chaaaaaaaaarte" d'une voie éteinte...




Alors POURQUOI tu en as adoptée une autre????


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne puis donner suite à cette charmante proposition car je ne souhaite point d'ennui avec Maiwen...
> Merci quand même :love:




Voilà quelqu'un d'honnête et droit... 

T'as que ce que tu mérite La mouette, hahahaha!


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne puis donner suite à cette charmante proposition car je ne souhaite point d'ennui avec Maiwen...
> Merci quand même :love:




Je comprend bien tes raisons, moi aussi parfois je me dis que j'ai une chance incroyable de vivre dans ce petit corps parfait, bonifié avec le temps, et des tonnes d'amour. Il n'est pas toujours aisé de vivre avec toute cette concentration de pureté.

Je te souhaite bonne chance dans ta recherche...

 :rateau: :rateau:  'tain le nez que je me suis pris,,


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelqu'un d'honnête et droit...
> 
> T'as que ce que tu mérite La mouette, hahahaha!




je retourne dans ma grotte ...na !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne puis donner suite à cette charmante proposition car je ne souhaite point d'ennui avec Maiwen...
> Merci quand même :love:



Une panthère comme marraine ça t'irait ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend bien tes raisons, moi aussi parfois je me dis que j'ai une chance incroyable de vivre dans ce petit corps parfait, bonifié avec le temps, et des tonnes d'amour. Il n'est pas toujours aisé de vivre avec toute cette concentration de pureté.
> 
> Je te souhaite bonne chance dans ta recherche...
> 
> :rateau: :rateau:  'tain le nez que je me suis pris,,



Merci pour ma recherche  
Mais reste je t'aime bien quand même... :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

boah garde le echidna, il m'intéresse plus 

d'façon j'ai pas besoin de parrain


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Et voilà


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah garde le echidna, il m'intéresse plus
> 
> d'façon j'ai pas besoin de parrain


Dommage  parce que moi les CDD ça m'interessait plus que les CDI


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une panthère comme marraine ça t'irait ?




Oui


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dommage  parce que moi les CDD ça m'interessait plus que les CDI


oh, tu veux me ... marrainer pour 1 mois et demi ? 
voui, voui voui !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh, tu veux me ... marrainer pour 1 mois et demi ?
> voui, voui voui !


Moi j'veux bien oui  mais euuuh .... je veux pas d'embrouille avec La mouette moi   (j'ai pas tout suivi si vous aviez signé ou pas :rose: ) ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon mon ex-futur-parrain a foutu le camp, je me remets en chasse... Heu... A la recherche de mon parrain...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Suis triste

 

je vais adopter un admin....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai deux bras


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

ça devient la chaos ici ... bon ou qu'elle est la liste actualisée ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux bras


Mais je ne partage pas (mon parrain bien entendu...)!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Suis triste
> 
> 
> 
> je vais adopter un admin....


Ah mais nooon sois pas triste ...


:hein:


j'pense à un truc là ... bon je suis un 'tit peu plus "nioube" que toi en quelque sorte ... donc ... si tu veux ...:rose: c'est sympas les diablotines ..;et puis je suis quasi intégrée ... je serai pas ch***** (beaucoup moins qu'à mes débuts c'est sûr !)  


 Alors ? 

Bon sinon moi je pique rien à personne hein le premier arrivé est le premier servi donc bon on fait une récap' ? :rateau:


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

> e veux pas d'embrouille avec La mouette moi   (j'ai pas tout suivi si vous aviez signé ou pas  ) ...



Tu as raison Lorna il vaut mieux vérifier avant.....


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

bon Lorna oignéedemain: 
agenouillage : veux-tu être ma reine ?  (fin 'voyez)
Lorna : oui 
moi : Ok! trop cool

voilà qui est fait 

edit : une petite signature quand même ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'pense à un truc là ... bon je suis un 'tit peu plus "nioube" que toi en quelque sorte ... donc ... si tu veux ...:rose: c'est sympas les diablotines ..;et puis je suis quasi intégrée ... je serai pas ch***** (beaucoup moins qu'à mes débuts c'est sûr !)




Je reprend goût au web :mouais:  

CE serais une sorte d'association loi 1901...pour les nioub en détresse...

Bien filleul au boulot


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

et moi ?  elle devait me marrainer


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi ?  elle devait me marrainer




 ouais et bien elle préfère moi...

Na...bien fait...

Pfffff....


Naméo...comme ils disent


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

comme je dis ! 

bah ... t'aura plus jamais de mp de moi  (et paf! hinhin...) 

naméo©


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Ah ben moi qui comptais me faire parrainer par La mouette et adopter à mon tour Maïwen ... bon euh .... on fait comment ? 
Moi je suis pour le bonheur de chacun hein  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah ... t'aura plus jamais de mp de moi  (et paf! hinhin...)


A lui aussi ????


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi qui comptais me faire parrainer par La mouette et adopter à mon tour Maïwen ... bon euh .... on fait comment ?
> Moi je suis pour le bonheur de chacun hein  :love:




Tu parraine Maiwen  et je te parraine....

Vais avoir du job moi :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A lui aussi ????


mais toi t'en as déjà plus depuis un moment  

Lorna, ça marche comme ça  , j'ai seulement honte de devenir la petite-filleule de la mouette, m'enfin , on choisi pas ses grand-parrains, seulement ses parrains  

on signe ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

Jeune homme (la trentaine), *Suisse*, cherche à adopter *diablotine *(la trentaine aussi). Solide expérience en diablotine (justement). En possède plusieurs à domicile . Sait manier le trident, et procède au nettoyage complet de la panoplie (cafsque et trident). Grande collection de t-shirt à disposition et atelier de bricolage. Sait aussi changer les ampoules (hum) et mettre la table, faire la cuisine. Réponse assurée. Conduit une voiture orange, et possède un chat en bleu. Faire offre par MP...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais j'ai toujours pas de parrain! 
C'est moche..


----------



## Bilbo (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi qui comptais me faire parrainer par La mouette


Toi, dès que tu vois un uniforme. 



À+


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien beau tout ça, mais j'ai toujours pas de parrain!
> C'est moche..




C'est de ta faute .... 

Tu n'as pas voulu de moi...

:hein: :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu parraine Maiwen  et je te parraine....
> 
> Vais avoir du job moi :rateau:



Meuuuh non Pa' (j'peux t'appeler 'pa dis ? ) on sera saaaaaaages :love: 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ça marche comme ça  , j'ai seulement honte de devenir la petite-filleule de la mouette, m'enfin , on choisi pas ses grand-parrains, seulement ses parrains
> 
> on signe ?



Top là 


:casse: la fprofaine fois fise fes fmains  ... :casse:


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme (la trentaine), *Suisse*, cherche à adopter *diablotine *(la trentaine aussi). Solide expérience en diablotine (justement). En possède plusieurs à domicile . Sait manier le trident, et procède au nettoyage complet de la panoplie (cafsque et trident). Grande collection de t-shirt à disposition et atelier de bricolage. Sait aussi changer les ampoules (hum) et mettre la table, faire la cuisine. Réponse assurée. Conduit une voiture orange, et possède un chat en bleu. Faire offre par MP...




Je suis foutu 

Bon je vais me mettre " 3 O'clock blues " de BB king


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est de ta faute ....
> 
> Tu n'as pas voulu de moi...
> 
> :hein: :hein:


Mais à l'époque tu étais pris (et c'est de nouveau le cas), p'tin tu te consoles vite


----------



## Bilbo (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> p'tin tu te consoles vite


Avec BB King, qui plus est. Pas de doute, il sait vivre. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme (la trentaine), *Suisse*, cherche à adopter *diablotine *(la trentaine aussi). Solide expérience en diablotine (justement). En possède plusieurs à domicile . Sait manier le trident, et procède au nettoyage complet de la panoplie (cafsque et trident). Grande collection de t-shirt à disposition et atelier de bricolage. Sait aussi changer les ampoules (hum) et mettre la table, faire la cuisine. Réponse assurée. Conduit une voiture orange, et possède un chat en bleu. Faire offre par MP...


 :love: 
 .... hey ... tiens ché pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que je pourrais correspondre au profil là ... euuuuh .... 


Dites ... le multi parrainage d'une pas vraiment nioube est-il possible ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Dites ... le multi parrainage d'une pas vraiment nioube est-il possible ? :rose:


Suis pas sur que ça s'appelle du multi-parrainage...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> .... hey ... tiens ché pas pourquoi mais j'ai l'impression que je pourrais correspondre au profil là ... euuuuh ....
> 
> 
> Dites ... le multi parrainage d'une pas vraiment nioube est-il possible ? :rose:


 
Signez là (au trident et en capitales): .................................


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Mais à l'époque tu étais pris (et c'est de nouveau le cas), p'tin tu te consoles vite




je t'attendrais le jour et la nuit....je t'attendrais toujours...


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ouala :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Vous pouvez fermer ce fil je suis comblé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez fermer ce fil je suis comblé


Pffff


----------



## MACcossinelle (11 Janvier 2006)

c'est pas un peu bidon cette histoire de parrainage


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu bidon cette histoire de parrainage


tu crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toi, dès que tu vois un uniforme.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


D'abord t'as rien compris moi j'aime pas voir les ch'tits animaux tristes ... alors je lui ai tendu mon trident, il n'avait plus de nioub  le pauvre je me suis donc dévouée voilà tout ! (oui bon j'en fais pas trop là ?  )

Rien à voir avec l'uniforme hein :hein:

Et puis :  sois pas jaloux comme ça Bilbo


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien beau tout ça, mais j'ai toujours pas de parrain!
> C'est moche..



Bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je suis nioube mais parrain en période d'essai de 3 mois.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu bidon cette histoire de parrainage


Quoi? C'est pas sérieux cette histoire de parrainage??  Ch'suis déçue déçue..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu bidon cette histoire de parrainage



Non c'est du sérieux : il est prévu une news sur macG, la une de SVM mac est déjà réservé en l'honneur du thread et pour tout macproportable book acheté, un parrainage est offert.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

*Peut-on abandonner*
son nioube en forêt accroché à un arbre lors d'un départ en vacances ?







:hein:


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu bidon cette histoire de parrainage




j'ai des doutes :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'est les soldes ... Tu fais ce que tu veux avec après !  

On va avoir des retours en boutique je le sens ... :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peut-on abandonner*
> son nioube en forêt accroché à un arbre lors d'un départ en vacances ?


Bien sûr. Ça permettra de créer une association financée par les fonds public pour les recueillir. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peut-on abandonner*
> son nioube en forêt accroché à un arbre lors d'un départ en vacances ?
> 
> 
> ...


Je préviens la SPN de suite!


----------



## Warflo (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peut-on abandonner*
> son nioube en forêt accroché à un arbre lors d'un départ en vacances ?
> 
> 
> ...


T'en a même pas de nioub.


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est les soldes ... Tu fais ce que tu veux avec après !
> 
> On va avoir des retours en boutique je le sens ... :mouais:


à ce propos faut faire gaffe, quand un nioube se vend à trop bas prix direct dés le début des soldes c'est qu'il est de mauvaise qualité


----------



## Bilbo (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je préviens la SPN de suite!


'tain y dégaine vite le nioub parrainé. :king: :style:



À+


----------



## MACcossinelle (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez fermer ce fil



Quelle Bonne idée...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos faut faire gaffe, quand un nioube se vend à trop bas prix direct dés le début des soldes c'est qu'il est de mauvaise qualité




Des exemples ...?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> 'tain y dégaine vite le nioub parrainé. :king: :style:
> 
> 
> 
> À+


Je suis pas parrainée!  
Pas grave je trouverai bien...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Quelle Bonne idée...




Non attends j'ai pas mon quota !


----------



## Warflo (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est du sérieux : il est prévu une news sur macG, la une de SVM mac est déjà réservé en l'honneur du thread et pour tout macproportable book acheté, un parrainage est offert.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Quelle Bonne idée...




Gaffe où on t'accroche à un arbre toi aussi, parrainage ou pas


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas parrainée!
> Pas grave je trouverai bien...



Mais si par le parraineur compulsif j'ai-nommé le sieur mouette !  

C'est pas de sa faute c'est la maladie ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

>




'Xcellent :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe où on t'accroche à un arbre toi aussi, parrainage ou pas




tu sais..moi me faire attacher ...a un arbre ou autre...

je suis une anti-parrainage (de mes c******)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe où on t'accroche à un arbre toi aussi, parrainage ou pas


T'aurais pu me dire qu'elle était si jalouse !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos faut faire gaffe, quand un nioube se vend à trop bas prix direct dés le début des soldes c'est qu'il est de mauvaise qualité



Pas bon signe pour les 1ers qui viennent d'être parrainés çà


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais si par le parraineur compulsif j'ai-nommé le sieur mouette !
> 
> C'est pas de sa faute c'est la maladie ..


Non non, ils font ménage à trois avec Lorna et WebO...


----------



## Warflo (11 Janvier 2006)

Je suis un nioub Rev. C, mon ventilo ne fait plus de bruit, testé et amelioré 3 fois.
Le must.


----------



## MACcossinelle (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu me dire qu'elle était si jalouse !!!


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

>




Génial


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais si par le parraineur compulsif j'ai-nommé le sieur mouette !
> 
> C'est pas de sa faute c'est la maladie ..




Pas ma faute si elles sont toutes folles de moi :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Non non, ils font ménage à trois avec Lorna et WebO...



Mais chuuuuuuut :rose: ...
Ça va se savoir après :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

*Peut-on s'entraîner*
au tir à balles réelles sur son nioube  ?






:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peut-on s'entraîner*
> au tir à balles réelles sur son nioube  ?
> 
> :hein:


Tu parraines déjà quelqu'un?? :love:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez ; pour ceux qui aiment la fraîcheur...
> Quelques uns qui traînent au troquet régulièrement ou à l'occasion...
> 
> - oXyTus
> ...




Eh oui, j'suis un p'tit nioubie encore tout frais (quoique, déjà beaucoup servi), mais en fait, j'ai l'impression d'être sur MacG depuis l'Eternité...  

Alors, je ne sais pas si j'ai vraiment besoin d'être adopté.  
En tous cas, je tiens à dire que je n'ai ressenti aucun problème d'intégration, question de chance ou d'état d'esprit ?  
Bon, il faut dire que j'ai pris direct le chemin du Bar, alors, ça aide...  

Merci à tous les vétérans qui m'ont fait des CDB (je les dois plus à quelques vannes bien placées qu'à mes conseils techniques), au fond, c'est peut-être ça le meilleur parrainage...
(ces remerciements ne sont pas un appel déguisé pour recevoir des nouveaux CDB)  

PS : tiens, j'ai fait un post un peu sérieux, ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais chuuuuuuut :rose: ...
> Ça va se savoir après :hein:


Oups... :rose: Désolée... Vraiment..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Tu parraines déjà quelqu'un?? :love:




*Tu veux mourir*
criblée de balles attachée à un arbre dans une forêt à l'occasion d'un départ en vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux mourir*
> criblée de balles attachée à un arbre dans une forêt à l'occasion d'un départ en vacances ?


Pourquoi pas? J'ai jamais essayé mais ça à l'air sympa...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai le grand plaisir de vous annoncer la naissance d'un nouveau parrainage

Tout mes voeux....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas? J'ai jamais essayé mais ça à l'air sympa...




Demande-lui de viser l'échine tu vas adorer !


----------



## Warflo (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas? J'ai jamais essayé mais ça à l'air sympa...


Suicidaire...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande-lui de viser l'échine tu vas adorer !


Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est qu'il n'a pas parlé de marquage... :rateau: 
 
Et il n'a pas encore dit oui  



> Suicidaire...


Meuuuuu non!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Pour abattre du nioub il est toujours partant !


----------



## Warflo (11 Janvier 2006)

Ta signature dit tout  (Echidna)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour abattre du nioub il est toujours partant !


Mais pourquoi il ne dit plus rien alors?


----------



## Warflo (11 Janvier 2006)

Il recharge


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: on peut pas avoir une mise à jour des parrainages...?  :rateau:  JE sais pas qui est libre dans tout ce binzzzzzz...


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le grand plaisir de vous annoncer la naissance d'un nouveau parrainage
> 
> Tout mes voeux....


coucou papy


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: on peut pas avoir une mise à jour des parrainages...?  :rateau:  JE sais pas qui est libre dans tout ce binzzzzzz...



Oui bonne idée ... Mais il doit rester que les invendables après la cohue de cette journée ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Moi, mais jsuis pas nioub 


a moins que quand même.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonne idée ... Mais il doit rester que les invendables après la cohue de cette journée ...




*Et les vieux stocks*
des années précédentes


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou papy




  



Papy...tu vas voire.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: on peut pas avoir une mise à jour des parrainages...?  :rateau:  JE sais pas qui est libre dans tout ce binzzzzzz...


 moi je suis prise ! :rateau:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou papy



Et voilà ma fille(ule)


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonne idée ... Mais il doit rester que les invendables après la cohue de cette journée ...



Des timides...les meilleures :love:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et les vieux stocks*
> des années précédentes




Ah mais t'as moins de 12 mois toi .. T'es encore nioub selon les conditions établies dans ce fil ..


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Des timides...les meilleures :love:




Je vois déjà ton regard sur l'écran à l'affût ...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Au fait... j'allais oublier de dire bonsoir    

C'est par année le calcul de newbyte(avec l'accent anglais... parce que sinon....  )  ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais t'as moins de 12 mois toi .. T'es encore nioub selon les conditions établies dans ce fil ..


Et voilà! Je le savais! Ce n'était pas normal que j'ai trouvé...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Des timides...les meilleures :love:


:mouais: Dis 'pa ... ça te dirait un coup de trident* ? :hein:

_*avec tout le respect que je te dois_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est ton père ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Je sens que ça va devenir Santa Barbara ici dans peu de temps ...


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonne idée ... Mais il doit rester que les invendables après la cohue de cette journée ...



Les invendables ?   ils ont des défauts de fabrication ?  Note ça dépend lesquels...  


Mais bon je vois toujours pas qui je pourrais bien parrainer...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Et ça sert à quoi ce parainage ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Dis 'pa ... ça te dirait un coup de trident* ? :hein:
> 
> _*avec tout le respect que je te dois_



:love: 

Je disais cela pour donner un peu d'espoir à ces pauvres nioub qui ne connaissent pas encore le sublime et immense bonheur d'être parrainé...

Ma filleule


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien ce que je disais ...

Santaaaaaaaa barbaaaaaraaaaaaaaaa je ne sais pas, pourquoi j'ai le mal de vivreuuuuuuuuuuuuh !


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Ne faudrait il pas plutot définir le statut de nioube par le nombre de post et non le nombre de mois?

Disons à partir de 750 ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton père ?


Naaaan mon parrain ... 'pa quoi ! 

Le parrainage sert à éduquer le nioub ... à le guider à l'orienter dans ce labyrinthe virtuel rempli de pièges .  tu vois ? 

C'est un peu de la prévention.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est plus du parrainage ici... C'est du speed-dating.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Comme de par hasard....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Maraine et nioube en même temps....  j'ai du louper un truc alors.....


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan mon parrain ... 'pa quoi !
> 
> Le parrainage sert à éduquer le nioub ... à le guider à l'orienter dans ce labyrinthe virtuel rempli de pièges .  tu vois ?
> 
> C'est un peu de la prévention.





  Mais dis moi t'es tout de même une OLD Newb's.. ça fait un bout que tu es là... 

Tu as encore besoin d'être guidée ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Maraine et nioube en même temps....  j'ai du louper un truc alors.....


3 pages environs ! 

 y'à des subtilités y'en à qui sont nioubes qui adoptent bien  ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à des subtilités y'en à qui sont nioubes qui adoptent bien  ...


:mouais::rateau: trop dur pour moi..... je pense que je vais aller dormir (ou regarder ça se discute ) 
Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> :mouais::rateau: trop dur pour moi..... je pense que je vais aller dormir (ou regarder ça se discute )
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!




Non mais reste ... La seconde partie de ce fil c'est "ça se discute jour après jour : la vie avec mon nioub" !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais dis moi t'es tout de même une OLD Newb's.. ça fait un bout que tu es là...
> 
> Tu as encore besoin d'être guidée ?  :mouais:



Rhaaaa y'en à qui ont la flemme de tout lire hein ! 

 Bon pour bien comprendre faut vous reporter (au moins) à la page 21 de ce sujet et les suivantes of course.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais reste ... La seconde partie de ce fil c'est "ça se discute jour après jour : la vie avec mon nioub" !


C'est qui l'abominable nioub de Macgé ?   (jjlr?  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa y'en à qui ont la flemme de tout lire hein !
> 
> Bon pour bien comprendre faut vous reporter (au moins) à la page 21 de ce sujet et les suivantes of course.



Perso, j'en étais à la page 9 ce matin. Je doute que les pages du jour vaillent le détour... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> :mouais::rateau: trop dur pour moi..... je pense que je vais aller dormir (ou regarder ça se discute )
> Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!


Tu as beson d'un parrainage, quelqu'un pour t'expliquer l'inexpliquable de macG ? 


Attends bouge pas ... 





*Et oooooh y'à en un nouveau làààààààààà! 


* me remercie c'est bien normal !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

ça me rappelle le bar des floodeurs....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> me remercie c'est bien normal !



ben.... merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu as beson d'un parrainage, quelqu'un pour t'expliquer l'inexpliquable de macG ?
> 
> 
> Attends bouge pas ...
> ...


Tu peux pas faire quelque chose pour moi aussi? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'en étais à la page 9 ce matin. Je doute que les pages du jour vaillent le détour... :mouais:


Je pourrais te faire un résumé ... mais j'ai bien peur d'être encore plus brouillon que les posts  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas faire quelque chose pour moi aussi? :rose:



Mais ....
Si j'ai bien suivi.
la Mouette est libre. Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mais ....
> Si j'ai bien suivi.
> la Mouette est libre. Non ?


Je peux rien dire mais bon je crois qu'il s'occupe de Lorna qui s'occupe de Maiwen (je crois que WebO est aussi de la partie mais je sais pas à quel niveau)...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je peux rien dire mais bon je crois qu'il s'occupe de Lorna qui s'occupe de Maiwen (je crois que WebO est aussi de la partie mais je sais pas à quel niveau)...




J'attendrais le jour et la nuit...j'attendrais toujours ton retour ......:mouais:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'en étais à la page 9 ce matin. Je doute que les pages du jour vaillent le détour... :mouais:



Si même Dieu doute, où allons-nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

oulalalalalalalalalalalalalala...... bon........ faut que j'aille dormir !!!!:rateau: j'ai partiel de gesion de trésorerie, gestion et politique financière à long terme et droit bancaire demain !!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si même Dieu doute, où allons-nous ?


Pas vers une adoption ça c'est sur... Enfin je dis ça..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si même Dieu doute, où allons-nous ?



Tu penses bien que c'était une façon de parler.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas faire quelque chose pour moi aussi? :rose:


 *Demandez les nioubes demandez demaaaandez  !*

*Sur ma droite nous avoooons, nous avooooooons  EEEEEeeeeechidnaaaaaaaaaa oui l'unique c'est bien elle !
 Sur ma gauche .....  Chaaaaarlub !
*




			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mais ....
> Si j'ai bien suivi.
> la Mouette est libre. Non ?


:mouais: oui bon vous m'embalerez celui-ci avec hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> j'ai partiel de gesion de trésorerie, gestion et politique financière à long terme et droit bancaire



J'imaginais même pas que ça pouvait exister des partiels pareils !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'imaginais même pas que ça pouvait exister des partiels pareils !



Bah si. Même que c'est des gens comme lui qui nous gouvernent.


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses bien que c'était une façon de parler.



Et en plus, il essaye de se raccrocher aux branches : gaffe au serpent !


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: oui bon vous m'embalerez celui-ci avec hein ! :rateau:



Ca me rappelle la foire aux quiches de Rodez.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Alors vous adoptez qui vous ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah si. Même que c'est des gens comme lui qui nous gouvernent.



Bon ça peut-être mais quand on est au gouvernement, c'est normal qu'on s'emmerde : c'est comme Sonnyboy, si tu veux en profiter faut accepter les petites nuisances qui vont avec.

Mais à la fac ! c'est devenu un lieu de perdition ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle la foire aux quiches de Rodez.



Ah non c'était plutôt tendance "la criée au p'tit matin " 2005/2006


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je peux rien dire mais bon je crois qu'il s'occupe de Lorna qui s'occupe de Maiwen (je crois que WebO est aussi de la partie mais je sais pas à quel niveau)...



Le WebO est toujours au dessus ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme Sonnyboy, si tu veux en profiter faut accepter les petites nuisances qui vont avec.



Je ne sais pourquoi, cette phrase m'évoque irrésistiblement le bichon maltais...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais à la fac ! c'est devenu un lieu de perdition ou quoi ?



De mon temps c'était déjà comme çà


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah si. Même que c'est des gens comme lui qui nous gouvernent.


Heu....  non... jsuis plutot financier... enfin... jme dirige vers des trucs de fiscaliste frénétique :rateau: , la politique, en dehors de macgé  et pas pour faire carrière


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu....  non... jsuis plutot financier...



C'est bien ce que je disais.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu....  non... jsuis plutot financier... enfin... jme dirige vers des trucs de fiscaliste frénétique :rateau: , la politique, en dehors de macgé  et pas pour faire carrière



C'était pareil moi aussi : plein d'études très longues, mais pas pour faire carrière : ANPE direct après le diplôme  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'était pareil moi aussi : plein d'études très longues, mais pas pour faire carrière : ANPE direct après le diplôme  :rateau:



je vais me faire des amis ici si je dit inspection des impôts ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> je vais me faire des amis ici si je dit inspection des impôts ?


 ça peut toujours servir


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'était pareil moi aussi : plein d'études très longues, mais pas pour faire carrière : ANPE direct après le diplôme  :rateau:




Je vois qu'on fait tous le même cursus ...   

Enfin on sait jamais, avec le vieillissement de la population et une Alzheimer galopante je peux avoir du boulot assez vite ... :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça peut toujours servir



C'est ça que j'aime chez les femmes ... Leur pragmatisme à toute épreuve ..


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'était pareil moi aussi : plein d'études très longues, mais pas pour faire carrière : ANPE direct après le diplôme  :rateau:



Tu es beaucoup trop jeune pour avoir fait des études "très" longues, Finn.  
Ou alors tu as eu ton bac à ta naissance  

Et sinon, ne préjuge pas de l'avenir. Même Dieu a des problèmes pour le prévoir, alors nous...  

(Je te vois bien en psychosocio de Vulcania : calmer les touristes qui ont flippé, énerver les autres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on fait tous le même cursus ...
> 
> Enfin on sait jamais, avec le vieillissement de la population et une Alzheimer galopante je peux avoir du boulot assez vite ... :rateau:



Tu parles c'est ce qu'on nous chante à longueur de journée ! "va ya voir des départs  à la retraite" ce genre de choses ... mais y a beau faire .... ils s'accrochent à leur job, et pis ils veulent pas crever !!! Saloperie d'allongement de l'espérance de vie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que j'aime chez les femmes ... Leur pragmatisme à toute épreuve ..



De suite de grands discours ... "vous les femmes ... et gnagna©" :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es beaucoup trop jeune pour avoir fait des études "très" longues, Finn.
> Ou alors tu as eu ton bac à ta naissance


Ouille Finn voilà LE spécialiste des "très" longues études


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles c'est ce qu'on nous chante à longueur de journée ! "va ya voir des départs  à la retraite" ce genre de choses ... mais y a beau faire .... ils s'accrochent à leur job, et pis ils veulent pas crever !!! Saloperie d'allongement de l'espérance de vie



Non non je dis juste que plus y aura de vieux alzheimer (ou autre) plus y'aura besoin de psy pour faire les bilans et plus aura de chance pour moi d'avoir un job ... Donc qu'ils s'accrochent ça m'arrange moi !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es beaucoup trop jeune pour avoir fait des études "très" longues, Finn.
> Ou alors tu as eu ton bac à ta naissance
> 
> Et sinon, ne préjuge pas de l'avenir. Même Dieu a des problèmes pour le prévoir, alors nous...
> ...



Jeune certes, mais ca fait un bail et là je commence déjà  à être sur les rotules ! Pire : j'ai de l'arthrose ! 

L'énervement ? Ah ca c'est mon thème, c'est même mon dada ! (à cheval ou envoiture ? faut voir  )
Et puis Vulcania nan, j'ai déjà peché j'y ai amené des suisses, des parisiens et d'autres, en sortant ils étaient verts :sick:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> De suite de grands discours ... "vous les femmes ... et gnagna©" :hein:




Je peux te le faire à la Julio si tu veux ..?

Vous lé feeeeeemes, vous lé chaaaarme ... :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non non je dis juste que plus y aura de vieux alzheimer (ou autre) plus y'aura besoin de psy pour faire les bilans et plus aura de chance pour moi d'avoir un job ... Donc qu'ils s'accrochent ça m'arrange moi !



QUelle ordure !  Gérontophile va


----------



## Patamach (11 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouille Finn voilà LE spécialiste des "très" longues études



Me plait bien moi cette petite diablotine    

Sur ce msieurs dames ... :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je peux rien dire mais bon je crois qu'il s'occupe de Lorna qui s'occupe de Maiwen (je crois que WebO est aussi de la partie mais je sais pas à quel niveau)...



Non, plus dans la partie.  L'adoption finalement, bof. 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Vulcania nan, j'ai déjà peché j'y ai amené des suisses, des parisiens et d'autres, en sortant ils étaient verts :sick:



Moi qui espérait y croiser Valéry: quelle déception, mais quelle déception.


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouille Finn voilà LE spécialiste des "très" longues études



Fous-toi de moi, en plus !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> QUelle ordure !  Gérontophile va




Oui ... De première classe même !


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... De première classe même !




Je suis sûr que stargazer va ruiner lui-même sa clientèle. Quand ils vont le voir arriver, tout moutonnant, ça va être crise cardiaque et compagnie.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est ce qu'on appelle de la psy en flux tendu ... Jamais de stock !


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle de la psy en flux tendu ...



en flux étendu, plutôt  

Tu vas t'installer boulevard des Allongés, au coin de la rue des martyrs, juste en face du monument aux morts et à deux pas de l'abattoir.

Ah on va l'avoir heureuse notre vieillesse !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas grave, le lendemain vous aurez déjà tout oublier ! Chaque jour sera une surprise, un émerveillement ... Jusqu'à l'entrée dans mon bureau !


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: on peut pas avoir une mise à jour des parrainages...?  :rateau:  JE sais pas qui est libre dans tout ce binzzzzzz...




c'est vrai qu'avec toutes ces "parlottes" !!!.....   
mais en cherchant bien.....   




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonne idée ... Mais il doit rester que les invendables après la cohue de cette journée ...




c'est toujours à la fin du marché que l'on fait les bonnes affaires.....:rateau: :rateau:  
et un peu de respect pour la marchandise !!!


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2006)

bon si s'est comme ça moi je m'adopte moi même et il y a du boulot !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Je vois qu'on a bien avancé dans ce sujet cette nuit.....    non ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

j'ai cru voir un Vulcania


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

[URL=http://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vulcania5ny.jpg]
	
[/URL]






Celui là ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

euh non .. plus ... hum ... comestible :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Fous-toi de moi, en plus !


 Ah ben non ... pas du tout :rose: ...je suis plutôt admirative


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis plutôt admirative


Hep Luc G !!!! elle se moque encore de toi !!!! 
(vous êtes en panne de CdB en ce moment ? la limite de 10 par jour c'est pas assez   )


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons ; Messieurs Dames, ça n'avance pas beaucoup ces adoptions...



c'est bien vrai ça !!!......:mouais: :mouais: 
j'ai cru me voir dans une liste quelque part........


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou papy



Oui  aussi


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'adopte qui moi ?



 :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> (vous êtes en panne de CdB en ce moment ? la limite de 10 par jour c'est pas assez   )



Comme je l'ai déjà dit à maintes reprises, mes scrupules de conscience font que je ne boule jamais : j'aurais l'impression d'être injuste, je préfère m'abstenir  (je sais, c'est complètement idiot mais je n'ai jamais prétendu ne pas être idiot  )


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Enfin on sait jamais, avec le vieillissement de la population et une Alzheimer galopante je peux avoir du boulot assez vite ... :rateau:



Je te vois venir toi :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Chuis devenu méga sérieux et responsable depuis que je suis parrain. D'ailleurs je trouve que vous floodez ce sujet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2006)

Je suis inscrit depuis plus de 12 mois mais je ne fréquente assidûment ce forum que depuis 6 mois environ. Suis-je un nioub ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chuis devenu méga sérieux et responsable depuis que je suis parrain. D'ailleurs je trouve que vous floodez ce sujet.


On aura tout lu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je suis inscrit depuis plus de 12 mois mais je ne fréquente assidûment ce forum que depuis 6 mois environ. Suis-je un nioub ?


Ooooooooh oui. Oh oui.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On aura tout lu


Que tu puisses encore lire devrait te rassurer, Vieux Machin !  

Bon ? Des candidates au parrainage _brutal ?_ :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooooh oui. Oh oui.



Bon, OK. Alors dans ce cas je passe une annonce :

*Jeune canard, bien sous tous rapports (si, si!) cherche parrain ou marraine (et si tu es blonde à forte poitrine, ça m'intéresse aussi.  ) pour adoption. Faire offre sur ce fil ou par MP.*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Que tu puisses encore lire devrait te rassurer, Vieux Machin !
> 
> Bon ? Des candidates au parrainage _brutal ?_ :mouais:


Qu'est ce que tu entends par brutal???:love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chuis devenu méga sérieux et responsable depuis que je suis parrain. D'ailleurs je trouve que vous floodez ce sujet.



SM aussi se lance dans la politique ?  :rateau: 
Ou c'est Alzheimer ?  

ou alors une faute de frappe : les touche 'p' 'a' et 's' de son clavier ont des ratés ?  

Un sondage peut-être ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois venir toi :mouais:



C'est vrai que que le clinquant de ton armure m'a traversé l'esprit quand j'ai écrit cette phrase ...

Reste à savoir si en me voyant venir, tu vas t'en rappeler. Et là c'est une autre histoire ! 

T'inquiète je te ferai un bon prix !


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chuis devenu méga sérieux et responsable depuis que je suis parrain. D'ailleurs je trouve que vous floodez ce sujet.


 
Le miracle....


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que que le clinquant de ton armure m'a traversé l'esprit quand j'ai écrit cette phrase ...



Mais qui êtes-vous ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le miracle....



Alors que moi, je suis sérieux depuis le XIVe siècle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2006)

... Y'en a pas mal qui passent du temps à faire des salamaleks à "Présentez-vous" ; et bienvenue que gna gna gni et  que gna gna gna... Et qui sont pas foutu d'adopter un nioube à la source...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

J'ai décidé de ne pas adopter de nioub : déjà 4 mômes à la maison, çà suffit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai décidé de ne pas adopter de nioub : déjà 4 mômes à la maison, çà suffit



4?!??  ... 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Mais t'es pire qu'une bête, toi!!!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

Ca monte d'un cran là ... C'est plus parrainez un nioub mais carrément adoptez-le !  :afraid:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Y'en a pas mal qui passent du temps à faire des salamaleks à "Présentez-vous" ; et bienvenue que gna gna gni et  que gna gna gna... Et qui sont pas foutu d'adopter un nioube à la source...


Attention ne vas pas y jeter un oeil...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 4?!??  ... 'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Mais t'es pire qu'une bête, toi!!!


Comment veux-tu enfiler une capote avec Parkinson


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment veux-tu enfiler une capote avec Parkinson



Parce qu'en plus ils s'y mettent à 2 ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comment veux-tu enfiler une capote avec Parkinson



   

Ceci dit, si c'est difficile pour la capote, explique-moi pourquoi c'est plus facile pour le reste ?    

Peut-être que les niçois ont la fig 1 sur le sujet ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es pire qu'une bête, toi!!!



/mode voix rauque 

*OH OUIIIII*

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu entends par brutal???:love:


Ben, faut aimer mon style, quoi...


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut aimer mon style, quoi...


 
Toutes griffes dehors....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut aimer mon style, quoi...


 
Je signe où?


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je signe où?


 
Il t'en faut combien pour assurer ta protection?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il t'en faut combien pour assurer ta protection?


 
Ben j'ai des propositions,mais dès que j'accepte ils disparaissent... Serait-ce un signe?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Ohlaaa...

Minute. Faut que je le rédige 

Photo ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Autoportraits, Ferrero Rocher


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Dis donc... qui c'est qui postule ? C'est moi peut-être ? 

j'ai dit _brutal_...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Autoportraits, Ferrero Rocher


me traiter de Ferrero Rocher !!!

Moi !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je signe où?



Un chat (et quel chat !) pour parrain et une panthère pour marraine  Je vois que tu aimes ceux qui griffent


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien vrai ça !!!......:mouais: :mouais:
> j'ai cru me voir dans une liste quelque part........



Oui MAis...  :rateau:    tu disais quoi là... ?    



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Ps: je suis pas adoptable


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, OK. Alors dans ce cas je passe une annonce :
> 
> Jeune canard, bien sous tous rapports (si, si!) cherche parrain ou marraine (*et si tu es blonde à forte poitrine, ça m'intéresse aussi.  )* pour adoption. Faire offre sur ce fil ou par MP.




Ouf...


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru me voir dans une liste quelque part........





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui MAis...  :rateau:    tu disais quoi là... ?





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : m'adopter !.... ça vas pas être possible...



je suis prêt à me dédire !!......


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je suis prêt à me dédire !!......





Tout va bien.. j'ai eu son CV...   une photo et tout et tout...  


Bon alors j'ai trouvé un filleul...   *Adopté le Tirhum...*  :rateau: 


Mais un nioube qui connaît déjà plein de trucs, autonome... pas besoin de bcp le coacher... et tant mieux, j'ai pas que ça à faire :rateau:  


Ps: c'est à vie le parrainage ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ps: c'est à vie le parrainage ?


c'est jusqu'à la fin de la nioubitude quoi ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Effectivement, il y en a avec qui ça risque d'être long


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est jusqu'à la fin de la nioubitude quoi ...


On ne peut même pas s'émanciper?


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, il y en a avec qui ça risque d'être long




:rateau:     oui bon...


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut même pas s'émanciper?


mais si bien sur, c'est justement tout le but de l'expérience (non ? :rateau: )

eémancipe-toi, émancipe-toi (mais viens pas te plaindre après si tu te fais griller le tableau de bord, on sait jamais que ton corse soit pas content  )


----------



## reineman (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est jusqu'à la fin de la nioubitude quoi ...



salut championne!


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

> sait jamais que ton corse soit pas content  )


 
Je préfère rester sous protection....


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien.. j'ai eu son CV...   une photo et tout et tout...
> 
> Bon alors j'ai trouvé un filleul...   *Adopté le Tirhum...*  :rateau:
> 
> Mais un nioube qui connaît déjà plein de trucs, autonome... pas besoin de bcp le coacher... et tant mieux, j'ai pas que ça à faire :rateau:




   
.... ma journée s'est embellie :love: 
...et mon horizon de "nioube" s'éclaircit.......:rateau:


----------



## macarel (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, il y en a avec qui ça risque d'être long



hi hi


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est jusqu'à la fin de la nioubitude quoi ...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, il y en a avec qui ça risque d'être long



Un doute m'étreint : t'as p'têt encore plus d'un mois maiwen  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien.. j'ai eu son CV...   une photo et tout et tout...
> 
> 
> Bon alors j'ai trouvé un filleul...   *Adopté le Tirhum...*  :rateau:
> ...



Y'a-t-il un chasseur dans la salle pour soulager un canard esseulé et rejeté...


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Alors vous en êtes ou dans vos adoptions?

Encore qqs orphelins?

Des vilains petits canards ?


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il un chasseur dans la salle pour soulager un canard esseulé et rejeté...




  Je sais pas tirer au fusil...     Pis t'es moins Nioube que tirhum...  

Tu vas bien finir par trouver...  t'inquiète pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

ça finit quand la nioubtitude ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

Parfois, çà finit pas


----------



## Galatée (12 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça finit quand la nioubtitude ?



Il paraît que pour certains ça finit jamais, ça fait peur hein ? 
 
grillée par gKatarn...

Sinon, on a deux sons de cloches : au bout de 12 mois ou de 750 posts, tu choisis !!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Dénioubise toi pas trop vite très chère  :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

gékat il est méchant


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas tirer au fusil...     Pis t'es moins Nioube que tirhum...
> 
> Tu vas bien finir par trouver...  t'inquiète pas



macelene ta sollicitude me touche...  :love:

Je vais continuer ma route seul, je me retire du marché, mais je n'oublierais pas ton geste.  

Je te suis tout dévoué.


----------



## Galatée (12 Janvier 2006)

On attend toujours des adoptions là !

Un parrain (surtout le mien) c'est merveilleux, ça répond à vos questions bêtes, ça vous fait des compliments, ça vous vaut des cdb, ça vous protège envers et contre tout (et tous)...


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> On attend toujours des adoptions là !
> 
> Un parrain (surtout le mien) c'est merveilleux, ça répond à vos questions bêtes, ça vous fait des compliments, ça vous vaut des cdb, ça vous protège envers et contre tout (et tous)...


bah, encore quelque temps et tu seras moins nouvelle


----------



## reineman (12 Janvier 2006)

elle elle va vite déchanter...


----------



## reineman (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah, encore quelque temps et tu seras moins nouvelle


tain t'as posté avant moi si bien que ca a fait foiré ma réponse!...j'ai l'air de causer dans le vent là!...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ohlaaa...
> 
> Minute. Faut que je le rédige
> 
> Photo ?


Dans l'autoportrait... 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un chat (et quel chat !) pour parrain et une panthère pour marraine  Je vois que tu aimes ceux qui griffent


 
Oui oui :love: :love: 

Alors j'ai un parrain et une marraine ?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gékat il est méchant



Meuuuuuuuhhhhh non, jamais méchant n'être le Trooper


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un chat (et quel chat !) pour parrain et une panthère pour marraine  Je vois que tu aimes ceux qui griffent


Ah ben...

Une marraine suffit il me semble


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben...
> 
> Une marraine suffit il me semble



Tu te retire??

C'est vrai que les chats sont indépendant...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu te retire??


Faut bien au bout d'un moment


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien au bout d'un moment


sm, sors du corps de... non rien  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu te retire??
> 
> C'est vrai que les chats sont indépendant...


Non. Je tente de respecter les règles  A mon avis il y a plus de nioubes parrainables que de membres potentiellement parrains


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien au bout d'un moment


Je préfère la méthode de l'opinel, personnellement... :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon ok ... aprés mure lecture , Back Cat ... qui ne veux pas être parrain , ne parrainera pas bibi ... qui ne veux pas être parrainé ...  
j'etais a deux doigt de postuller ... mais j'ai des gros doutes ... mais des GROS GROS doutes quant au serieux de cette affaire ... et comme le serieux est ce qui me fait le plus defaut ... 
Qu'éche tin pinche Back Cat !!??!!


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Ne dit-on pas qu'un chat n'aime pas l'eau?
Normal que le Chaton ne se mouille pas.....


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ne dit-on pas qu'un chat n'aime pas l'eau?
> Normal que le Chaton ne se mouille pas.....



Mais c'est faux, la preuve...


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. Je tente de respecter les règles  A mon avis il y a plus de nioubes parrainables que de membres potentiellement parrains


C'est que je n'ai plus toujours le temps de lire le floud...  (et d'y participer   )


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

edith : trompé de fenêtre


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> edith : trompé de fenêtre


J'me disais...


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un se charge de faire un récapitulatif au bureau des adoptions? 

Et des abandons aussi....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un se charge de faire un récapitulatif au bureau des adoptions?
> 
> Et des abandons aussi....




Ah... C'est bizarre ; tous les autres ont fait un pas en arrière et tu te retrouves toute seule... Tu es donc volontaire...


----------



## cadillac (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> sm, sors du corps de... non rien  :rateau:



Je tente : Maccoccinelle ? 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah... C'est bizarre ; tous les autres ont fait un pas en arrière et tu te retrouves toute seule... Tu es donc volontaire...


 
Volontaire ...faut le dire vite j'ai été engagée de force....et par un corse en plus que dire sinon je vais me retrouver quelque part...dans un maquis à manger du caldi au bruccio...


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Volontaire ...faut le dire vite j'ai été engagée de force....et par un corse en plus que dire sinon je vais *me retrouver quelque part...dans un maquis à manger du caldi au bruccio...*



ben ça me semble un super bon plan quand même...:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2006)

Moi je veux bien adopter RennesMan :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien adopter RennesMan :love:


le pseudo que vous demandez n'est pas attribué, veuillez consulter les services de renseignement.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien adopter RennesMan :love:




Mais il t'était réservé tu t'en doutes ...


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2006)

Et moi je peux me faire parrainer moi ?


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je peux me faire parrainer moi ?


 
Je suis nioube parrainée par un corse....
Une question: est ce que je peux sous-parrainer quelqu'un?


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> est ce que je peux sous-parrainer quelqu'un?



Aucun problème.


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème.


 
Tu serais candidat?.....


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais candidat?.....



Pourquoi pas 
Quelles sont tes conditions ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas
> Quelles sont tes conditions ...


Lui cirer les bottes??


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Lui cirer les bottes??



Je fournis le cirage.
Et laisse le travail au parrain.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je fournis le cirage.
> Et laisse le travail au parrain.


Je suis pas sure que tu puisses poser des conditions...


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sure que tu puisses poser des conditions...



Ca depend.
Ils acceptent les Tickets Resto?


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est émouvant toute cette énergie déployée afin de rencontrer le parrain idéal...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Au fait.... je pense avoir écrit mon premier sujet intelligent !!!


----------



## Warflo (12 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Au fait.... je pense avoir écrit mon premier sujet intelligent !!!


Et c'est avec ça que tu veux te faire parainner?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est émouvant toute cette énergie déployée afin de rencontrer le parrain idéal...:mouais:



Tu veux que je te parraine comme ça tu auras un lien de "parenté" avec Echidna ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te parraine comme ça tu auras un lien de "parenté" avec Echidna ?


Elle est pas top ma marraine? :love:


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas top ma marraine? :love:


Une vraie panthère...protectrice.


----------



## reineman (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie panthère...protectrice.



Voila, voila...bon on va y aller la, non?


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas top ma marraine? :love:




Et voilà...je ne vais pas dormir.... 

J'attendrais... le jour et la nuit.... j'attendrais toujours ton retour ...

Mode Dalida on....


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

de toutes façon ils font pas les nioub's de nuit ici


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façon ils font pas les nioub's de nuit ici



Ouais, on a couché les parents et les enfants : ils font tous de beaux rêves.
C'est bon, tu peux t'amuser, maintenant, toys


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Ouais... doucement quand même, hein ? :mouais:

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## valoriel (13 Janvier 2006)

en passant, la demoiselle cherche son parrain


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

a 5H00 du mat la seul chose a adopté s'est la position paralelle au plafond.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon finalement, après mûre réflexion, j'ai décidé de retirer ma petite annonce. Je me dénioubiserai tout seul. Et si je dois rester nioub à vie, et bien tant pis. Car, au fond, ça m'est complètement égal d'être un nioub.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

toi aussi??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2006)

Oui.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Et puis avec le virus H5N1 c&#8217;est dangereux de côtoyer des canards&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec le virus H5N1 c&#8217;est dangereux de côtoyer des canards&#8230;



Et les monstres ailés aussi, je te ferai remarquer (à cause des plumes).


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et les monstres ailés aussi, je te ferai remarquer (à cause des plumes).



 Merde ! Je n&#8217;y avais pas pensé ! Faut que je planque mon derche!:sick::affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec le virus H5N1 c?est dangereux de côtoyer des canards?



Et c'est un monstre au postérieur ailé qui dit çà...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Au fait.... je pense avoir écrit mon premier sujet intelligent !!!



Non


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

Qui veut être le  parrain de Ponkhead?

Je ne peux pas le sous parrainer dommage...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut être le  parrain de Ponkhead?
> 
> Je ne peux pas le sous parrainer dommage...




*Un ponk est un être libre*
cheveux hérissés au vent, il ne saurait être parrainé et tomber sous une quelconque tutelle castratrice.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Ah ? la sagesse te les brise ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut être le  parrain de Ponkhead?
> 
> Je ne peux pas le sous parrainer dommage...


 Par un beau matin d'été, j'ai déjà trouvé ma reine... 
(et elle n'est pas sur MacGé)

(qu'est-ce que vous avez tous à vouloir me parrainer ?* Je suis mal élevé, je rote et je pue des pieds, foutredieu ! )


* je râle, je râle, mais comme les propositions viennent de gens qui me bottent (Dory, hello...), en fait, je suis tout flatté.

Edit :
Je n'avais pas vu ça :


			
				 -lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un ponk est un être libre*
> cheveux hérissés au vent, il ne saurait être parrainé et tomber sous une quelconque tutelle castratrice.


Tout est dit.
Le purfils, tu es un dieu vivant !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? la sagesse te les brise ?




*t'es con*
quand tu t'y mets tu sais ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas nouveau pourtant


----------



## gKatarn (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le purfils, tu es un dieu vivant !



Euh, çà me parait un poil exagéré çà


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ... troubler les eaux de leur fertilité.



Je vomis la reproduction sexuée ou paliative dont tu es un des résultats des plus approximatifs ; l'un des plus tonitruants plaidoyers pour une contraception militante de tous les instants, paranoïaque et forcenée...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Un petit nouveau ; disons de moins de 3 mois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moi, en ai deja 6 (voir mon profil) et un ou deux de coté au cas ou...
sinon, suis bien d'accord...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non




ceci dit, avoue que c'etait bien tenté.....


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, çà me parait un poil exagéré çà


Je suis d'accord 
D'autant plus que le Doc va faire une crise de jalousie et alors là on est pas couchés.


----------



## rezba (15 Janvier 2006)

Personne pour faire un résumé des parrains et des filleul(le)s, j'ai pas envie de lire 700 posts à la mord moi le noeud (ça passe, ça ?)


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi ce thread de merde?


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce thread de merde?


tu veux que je te parraine?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce thread de merde?



Tiens merde ça passe...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te parraine?



Inverti!


----------



## Bilbo (15 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Inverti!


Valoriel, ne fais pas ça malheureux. :affraid:

À+


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel, ne fais pas ça malheureux. :affraid:


t'as raison 

moi je préfère sonnygirl :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel, ne fais pas ça malheureux. :affraid:
> 
> À+



jpmiss a très faim en ce moment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour faire un résumé des parrains et des filleul(le)s, j'ai pas envie de lire 700 posts à la mord moi le noeud (ça passe, ça ?)



Un ratage total, mon bon Rezba... Mais tout à fait à l'image du parcours du combattant qu'est l'adoption en France... 
J'imagine Johnny et Laetitia débarquant pleins d'espoir sur ce thread...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

T'façon les meilleures sont déjà adoptées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'façon les meilleures sont déjà adoptées



Oui... Détail important que j'avais omis de mentionner...


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour faire un résumé des parrains et des filleul(le)s, j'ai pas envie de lire 700 posts à la mord moi le noeud (ça passe, ça ?)





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un ratage total, mon bon Rezba... Mais tout à fait à l'image du parcours du combattant qu'est l'adoption en France...
> J'imagine Johnny et Laetitia débarquant pleins d'espoir sur ce thread...





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'façon les meilleures sont déjà adoptées





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Détail important que j'avais omis de mentionner...




résumons nous; parrains et filleul(les) :

Patochman - Dory
La SAGEsse - Bens
SuperMoquette - Galatée
Macelene - Tirhum

et un trio ?......
La Mouette - Lorna - Maiwen

voilou, voilà !!.....  

P.S : liste de ceusses qui restent non parrainés....   
- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse 
- MobyDuck
- Echidna


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> résumons nous; parrains et filleul(les) :
> 
> Patochman - Dory
> La SAGEsse - Bens
> ...




   quelle maîtrise... un nioube en progression...  discret, pas floodeur... va vite voler de ses propres ailes je pense... 

Même pas besoin de coups de mains ...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est beau un nioub indépendant...:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...
> et un trio ?......
> La Mouette - Lorna - Maiwen
> ...



C'est le fil partouze également donc... 




			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...P.S : liste de ceusses qui restent non parrainés....   ...


faut chercher l'intrus... c'est ça... ? 
Bon, j'ai trouvé... :rateau:  

edith : tiens, partouze , ça passe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : liste de ceusses qui restent non parrainés....
> reineman
> l'Ahesse




Pinaise, L'ahesse et Rainman, je veux bien etre le filleul du premier, et le parrain du second, a moins que le second, Fab Fab le desire......


sinon, je vous l'ai dit, fallait y penser avant qu'il s'inscrive, vous etes jaloux du faible nombre de parrainages indiqué dans votre profil, c'est ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

Stook, tu ferais bien de réviser "l'utilisation des balises"... espèce de nioub :rateau: 

Héhé... il a édité.... mais trop tard


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

36 pages pour aboutir à l'adoption de 4 nioubes, c'est pas très performant


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fil partouze également donc...



 je ne vous permet pas de croire  ou d'imaginer cette éventualité...

Il se trouve que mon parrainage est très recherché, et que devant certaines demandes presque désespérées, j'ai du, avec un grand plaisir...parrainer plusieurs nioubs ( confirmé certes...) ...qui désirent atteindre l'excellence...

:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Stook, tu ferais bien de réviser "l'utilisation des balises"... espèce de nioub :rateau:
> 
> Héhé... il a édité.... mais trop tard





Salop....


[edith] merde, pourquoi on voit le "salop", ça s'ecrit salaud ?....quel con, c'est pour ça qu'on le voit...
quelle **** je suis des fois, ****** alors....c'est terrible d'etre un tel chibre....
enfin, je suis quand meme pas sur que ce ****** de bordel de hack de merde serve a grand chose...


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2006)

À la très grande rigueur, j'adopeterais Saint-John-Perse à cause de son pseudo, mais une condition nécessaire (j'ai pas dit suffisante ) serait qu'il soit capable de me réciter en entier Amer, Éloges et Exil.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et un trio ?......
> La Mouette - Lorna - Maiwen





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fil partouze également donc...





			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je ne vous permet pas de croire  ou d'imaginer cette éventualité...
> 
> Il se trouve que mon parrainage est très recherché....



c'est un équipage étrange, il est vrai.... :rateau:    
mais.....


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est un équipage étrange, il est vrai.... :rateau:
> mais.....


----------



## l'Ahesse (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, L'ahesse et Rainman, je veux bien etre le filleul du premier, ...




Vendu. 
Bien le bonjour, mon fillot.
:love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Vendu.
> Bien le bonjour, mon fillot.
> :love:




Prouve le que t'es un nioub ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Vendu.
> Bien le bonjour, mon fillot.
> :love:




salut Parrain.......:love:


tiens, je t'ai mis dans ma signature , cher parrain...


----------



## l'Ahesse (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le que t'es un nioub ...



Rhââ... La Mouette, tu suis, un peu !
C'est stook, le nioube. C'est un nioube éternel. c'est scientifiquement prouvé, ou en tout cas prouvable. 

Moi, je veux bien être parrainé, mais en matière de nioube, vous allez être vite déçu. Enfin, mon affection reste à prendre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ... La Mouette, tu suis, un peu !
> C'est stook, le nioube. C'est un nioube éternel. c'est scientifiquement prouvé, ou en tout cas prouvable.



ui, le nioube c'est moi, puis comme je l'ai deja dis, des filleuls, j'en ai des tonnes....
d'ailleurs, tu vas voir....


fuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiitttttttttttttt, les mecs, ont vous attends.....


----------



## Mac et Kette (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiitttttttttttttt, les mecs, ont vous attends.....




houlala, pas besoin de crier....


----------



## le banni (16 Janvier 2006)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> houlala, pas besoin de crier....




:sleep: 

ui?!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Ah stook et ses cents double-pseudos...


----------



## ED ! (16 Janvier 2006)

pinaise, y en a un qu'on pourra pas reveiller, c'est pas ça periode....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah stook et ses cents double-pseudos...




pinaise, tu le croiras pas, mais j'en ai oublié un ou deux, me souviens plus leur nom exact, quel chibre.... 
enfin....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

ED ! a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, y en a un qu'on pourra pas reveiller, c'est pas ça periode....



hum, pas faux...


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

Dommage j'suis plus nioube...
j'me serais bien fait adopter tampis...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage j'suis plus nioube...
> j'me serais bien fait adopter tampis...


Reste en poste ; y'a bien un faisan mort de faim qui va finir par passer...


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage j'suis plus nioube...
> j'me serais bien fait adopter tampis...



ya qu'à demander, je pense que tu trouveras un parrain


----------



## y&b (16 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, y a stook qui parle tout seul


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, y a stook qui parle tout seul



je tiens cependant a preciser, que dans mon echange avec mes DP, un intru c'est glissé, qui est -il, 
Mac et Kette, SM ou le Banni, attention, y a un piege.....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fil partouze également donc...


Je crois que 'pa t'a répondu :hein:






			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est un équipage étrange, il est vrai.... :rateau:
> mais.....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)




----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

Jusqu'a quand est on nioub par chez vous? ?:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'a quand est on nioub par chez vous? ?:mouais:



A vie....


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'a quand est on nioub par chez vous? ?:mouais:



Lorsqu'on ne se pose plus cette question. Ensuite il faut attendre 7 ou 8 ans.


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

hum ...C'est pas que ca me dérange hein ne croyez pas ca!! ca me passe un peu au dessus du casque ces histoires mais c'est juste pour infos !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2006)

J'ai une question: quand on NE veut plus de son nioube, on peut l'abandonner attaché à un arbre le long de l'autoroute?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question: quand on NE veut plus de son nioube, on peut l'abandonner attaché à un arbre le long de l'autoroute?



allons, bien sur!.....


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question: quand on NE veut plus de son nioube, on peut l'abandonner attaché à un arbre le long de l'autoroute?



On devrait créer la SPA MacG dans ce cas...ça sera moins cruel que l'autoroute!!!


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

Tout dépend du nioube en question.
Pour certains la cuvette des toilettes serait plus approprié


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est un équipage étrange, il est vrai.... :rateau:
> mais.....


Seb à raison... par les temps qui courent c'est pas très prudent de voyager sur un piaf... fut il palmé et fianteur réputé... :rateau:   

Lorna, t'es vacciné contre la grippe aviaire ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du nioube en question.
> Pour certains la cuvette des toilettes serait plus approprié



tu as raison... certains n'auraient jamais du en sortir :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Seb à raison... par les temps qui courent c'est pas très prudent de voyager sur un piaf... fut il palmé et fianteur réputé... :rateau:
> 
> Lorna, t'es vacciné contre la grippe aviaire ?




J'aime pas les concombres


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du nioube en question.
> Pour certains la cuvette des toilettes serait plus approprié




Après la douche les wc....plombier ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:









Attention à toi moquette :mouais:


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les concombres



Le concombre (non masqué) est une aberration de la nature.
En faire manger à un nioube pour passage à l'age adulte serait la pire des tortures :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


:affraid: 

 Et ben y'à ce qu'il faut là vous croyez ? 

Les chasseurs c'est plus c'que c'était quand même :rateau:





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Seb à raison... par les temps qui courent c'est pas très prudent de voyager sur un piaf... fut il palmé et fianteur réputé... :rateau:


 Et comment je fais moi pour détrôner Nils Horgersson hein ? :hein:
Allez j'ai un voyage qui m'attend moi ! 


_ps : dites rien que pour ma assouvir ma curiosité ... il tient quoi au juste le gars sur la droite de la photo ? :mouais:_


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ps : dites rien que pour ma assouvir ma curiosité ... il tient quoi au juste le gars sur la droite de la photo ? :mouais:_




Stinger....le joujou favori des Talibans pendant la guerre contre les Russe en Afghanistan...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> En faire manger à un nioube pour passage à l'age adulte serait la pire des tortures :affraid:



tu dois pas connaitre le supplice de l'iPod.....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Stinger....le joujou favori des Talibans pendant la guerre contre les Russe en Afghanistan...


Non je parlais de celui qui est à droite sur la photo il tient ... un fil ? 
Quoique le reste je connaissais pas, forcément moi et les armes ...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

T'inquiète Lorna, il est guidé par la châleur D)


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non je parlais de celui qui est à droite sur la photo il tient ... un fil ?




Un souvenir de sa maman :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète Lorna, il est guidé par la châleur D)


M'en fiche d'abord j'ai un fuper cafsque blindé 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un souvenir de sa maman :rose:


  

Là y'aurait un truc à faire mais je sais pas ..je voudrais pas trop envahir ce zoli fil ...


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question: quand on NE veut plus de son nioube, on peut l'abandonner attaché à un arbre le long de l'autoroute?



Hum, hum........


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Hum, hum........




bu, pas bu..... 
vous avez rien trouvé d'autre pour flooder.....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Et c'est toi qui dis ça ?


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bu, pas bu.....
> vous avez rien trouvé d'autre pour flooder.....





  ben on ne fait pas de mal à mon *fillot...*  


et pis bon ....


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> flooder.....



Définition:

"« Inondation ». Ce terme désigne le fait (ou l'action) d'envoyer une telle quantité de messages dans un canal ou une boîte à lettres, que celui ou celle-ci sera saturé(e) et deviendra inutilisable. C'est du terrorisme (virtuel ?). Voir mailflood. Cette technique peut aussi être utilisée contre un serveur. Dans ce cas, quand un serveur est surchargé, il abandonne les transferts et attend que les requêtes soient moins nombreuses, provocant un « Denial Of Service », voir DOS (sens 2)."


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est toi qui dis ça ?



hé bé dis moi!...c'est qui galatée!..tu t'es trouvé une petite fa-femme? c'est bien ça....bonne nouvelle pour les cigognes au chomage....tu vas enfin faire ton devoir d'homme...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du nioube en question.
> Pour certains la cuvette des toilettes serait plus approprié



Ce n'est plus une question de Karcher mais de Canard WC donc ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Utilise la recherche


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est le fil des adoptions et non un marché aux esclaves..

Une insulte aux parrains ....


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Seb à raison... par les temps qui courent c'est pas très prudent de voyager sur un piaf... fut il palmé et fianteur réputé... :rateau:


c'est pour ça que je vole de mes propres z'ailes, on le voit bien sur le dessin


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

Qui peut adopter qui?Moi on peut m'adopter par exemple si quelqu'un veut et moi aussi?Mais ca sert a quoi donc?


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fil des adoptions et non un marché aux esclaves..
> 
> Une insulte aux parrains ....


ralala...pauvre enfant ! une de plus...
tu n'as pas lu les astérisques...tu ignores ce que tu as signé avec ton sang.
ca me rend triste toutes ces filles qui partent dans la colline de pattelouche'man..et dont on ne retrouve que des os rongés par une machoire de grizli..longtemps apres...
sniff.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que je vole de mes propres z'ailes, on le voit bien sur le dessin




Mais t'es jamais bien loin...:mouais:


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut adopter qui?Moi on peut m'adopter par exemple si quelqu'un veut et moi aussi?Mais ca sert a quoi donc?


Mets toi dans la liste d'attente....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est toi qui dis ça ?




ben, moi, je floode sans mettre des bu pas bu de partout...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Ouais.. enfin tu pourrais, ça ne changerait pas forcément grand chose


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. enfin tu pourrais, ça ne changerait pas forcément grand chose



peut etre....
mais j'aime pas quand on te dit de longue, ho!, mais y en a deja un qui l'a dit, gnagnagna....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Ça se conçoit 

En plus, si j'me rappelle bien, c'est PonkHead qui a évoqué l'idée bien plus tôt dans le fil. En gros, presque 800 posts et ça n'a pas avancé d'un poil 

Même pas de premières photos volées des premières nuits d'exercice des droits de cuissage, rien ! Tout fout l'camp.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Dire que tout partait d'un grand élan humaniste, comme il ne m'en arrive qu'à chaque mort de pape...


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

> Même pas de premières photos volées des premières nuits d'exercice des droits de cuissage, rien ! Tout fout l'camp.



Un parrainage ne donne pas un droit de cuissage ...


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Patochman a dit:
			
		

> Dire que tout partait d'un grand élan humaniste, comme il ne m'en arrive qu'à chaque mort de pape...



Persiste ...et signe 

C'est bien connu, les grandes idées ne sont jamais reconnues, du vivant de leur concepteur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Persiste ...et signe
> 
> C'est bien connu, les grandes idées ne sont jamais reconnues, du vivant de leur concepteur...



Heuuuuuuu... Le fait est que l'idée de base vien de BackCat... rendons à César... etc


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> résumons nous; parrains et filleul(les) :
> 
> Patochman - Dory
> La SAGEsse - Bens
> ...



C'est très gentil de ta part, mais j'ai décidé de voler de mes propres ailes.  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'façon les meilleures sont déjà adoptées
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca devient lassant, vous allez finir par me vexer... et un Canard Vexé...     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un parrainage ne donne pas un droit de cuissage ...


ça c'est toi qui le dit !


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un parrainage ne donne pas un droit de cuissage ...


 

t'as pas du bien lire, il a tout prévu le corse !!!


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est toi qui le dit !


Et je le confirme....



> il a tout prévu le corse !!!



Une parole donnée d'un corse vaut tous les contrats de monde...

PS il va être content


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

héhé jsuis pas dans la liste...
soit je suis pas nioub soit je suis totalement insignifiant pour tout le monde...
C'est bon j'ai compris je sors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et je le confirme....



Laisse, Dory. Il en est pour qui la grandeur d'âme est aussi étrangère qu'une Rennaise à Ajaccio...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory, t'aurais pas pu venir à l'AES ?


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> héhé jsuis pas dans la liste...
> soit je suis pas nioub soit je suis totalement insignifiant pour tout le monde...
> C'est bon j'ai compris je sors...



Mais non il ne faut pas partir...mets toi aux enchères ou lance une O.P.A...


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et je le confirme....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'a mis ton déconophone en marche toi!...à fond les volumes...danse!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub, vaut mieux pas que je te parraine : je te remettrais dans le droit chemin fédéral


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mais non il ne faut pas partir...mets toi aux enchères ou lance une O.P.A...


approfondie s'il te plait??Je ne comprend pas tout!!


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> approfondie s'il te plait??Je ne comprend pas tout!!



Sur le marché action .Steff perd  3% à l'ouverture.  Consensus à l'achat autour de cette valeur court terme, revente sur moyen terme.


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sur le marché action .Steff perd  3% à l'ouverture.  Consensus à l'achat autour de cette valeur court terme, revente sur moyen terme.



Mais heu alors...heu je veux bien me mettre sur le marché mais pourquoi?:rateau::rateau:


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sur le marché action .Steff perd  3% à l'ouverture.  Consensus à l'achat autour de cette valeur court terme, revente sur moyen terme.



moi je met mon argent sur une tendance à la baisse des demandes de parrainages


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

moi, je veux bien être parrainé, par rennesman par exemple, il me fait rire...

ah, il est plus là, tant pis alors...


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

moi j'veux bien etre parrainé par n'importe qui du moment que je sais a quoi ca sert et ce que ca me rapporte


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> moi j'veux bien etre parrainé par n'importe qui du moment que je sais a quoi ca sert et ce que ca me rapporte


Tu poses tes conditions avant..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi, je veux bien être parrainé, par rennesman par exemple, il me fait rire...
> 
> ah, il est plus là, tant pis alors...



Si si... Il est toujours parmi nous. Il a juste changé de pseudo, mais son style inimitable reste reconnaissable...


----------



## .Steff (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu poses tes conditions avant..


 donne moi une piste, qu'est ce que je peux poser comme condition? 
J'peux demander de l'argent?
Ou  il faut que j'en donne...
Ha mon avis ca doit se jouer avec de boules vertes cette histoire ... :love:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi, je veux bien être parrainé, par rennesman par exemple, il me fait rire...
> 
> ah, il est plus là, tant pis alors...



Ce n'est pas le filleul qui choisit le parrain.
Tu seras donc mon filleul, puisque c'est ainsi que je le veux. 
:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le filleul qui choisit le parrain.
> Tu seras donc mon filleul, puisque c'est ainsi que je le veux.
> :love:




merci, oh merci mon maître... (et en plus, fais moi mal, oh oui...) :rose: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le filleul qui choisit le parrain.
> Tu seras donc mon filleul, puisque c'est ainsi que je le veux.
> :love:




et toi, tu peux pas etre mon filleul...


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Stinger....le joujou favori des Talibans pendant la guerre contre les Russe en Afghanistan...



Tss Tss....
Les Talibans font leur appparition dans le paysage en 1994. La guerre soviéto-afghane est finie depuis 5 ans.
Les Stinger sont bien arrivés dans le théâtre de guerre afghan pendant la guerre contre les soviétiques, mais ils étaient alors aux mains des moudjahidins.
ce sont les hommes de Massoud, le plus grand "chasseur alpin" du monde, qui ont le mieux utilisés ces armes, en complétement des mortiers lours et légers qui étaient déja leurs armes de prédilection.


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu peux pas etre mon filleul...



Ben non, ça semble dur. Si quelqu'un avait pu être mon parrain, c'eut été JackSim, ou Simon, ou KillerDeMouches...
Hein, quoi ? Personne ne les connait ? 
Ou alors Alem. Ou WebO. Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils puissent accepter une si lourde responsabilité rétrospective.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ça semble dur. Si quelqu'un avait pu être mon parrain, c'eut été JackSim, ou Simon, ou KillerDeMouches...
> Hein, quoi ? Personne ne les connait ?
> Ou alors Alem. Ou WebO. Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils puissent accepter une si lourde responsabilité rétrospective.




bah, j'ai bien un parrain (presque) tout jeune....



j'aime pas tout ces trucs pleins de regles, c'est trop conformiste....


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu peux pas etre mon filleul...


stook qu'es que tu fou avec in parrain?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> stook qu'es que tu fou avec in parrain?



bah, c'est a la mode....un parrain, un filleul...enfin tout ça....


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

et je suis obligé de coucher...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> stook qu'es que tu fou avec in parrain?



je me souviens d'un epoque ou chaqu'un avait son petit nioube, meme SM ne jurait que par son juju...et maintenant, faut faire des papiers, faut affirmer qui est son filleul, son parrain, tout ça...
pff....ça me broute....


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'est a la mode....un parrain, un filleul...enfin tout ça....


trouve un parrain qui poste plus que toi alors.


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ça semble dur. Si quelqu'un avait pu être mon parrain, c'eut été JackSim, ou Simon, ou KillerDeMouches...
> Hein, quoi ? Personne ne les connait ?
> Ou alors Alem. Ou WebO. Mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils puissent accepter une si lourde responsabilité rétrospective.



Demande a maiwen!...fais pas ta timide!...


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'est a la mode....un parrain, un filleul...enfin tout ça....



ce que tu peux etre conformiste..


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tss Tss....
> Les Talibans font leur appparition dans le paysage en 1994. La guerre soviéto-afghane est finie depuis 5 ans.
> Les Stinger sont bien arrivés dans le théâtre de guerre afghan pendant la guerre contre les soviétiques, mais ils étaient alors aux mains des moudjahidins.
> ce sont les hommes de Massoud, le plus grand "chasseur alpin" du monde, qui ont le mieux utilisés ces armes, en complétement des mortiers lours et légers qui étaient déja leurs armes de prédilection.




:rose: oups...y a tellement de guerres que je m'y perd..

Enfin ils ont dégommé un certain nombre  d'hélicoptère russe ....les moudjahidins du peuple...


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Demande a maiwen!...fais pas ta timide!...


comment ?  

rezba veut être mon filleul ?


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ?
> 
> rezba veut être mon filleul ?


sa vas être du beaux sa!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trouve un parrain qui poste plus que toi alors.



non, je suis un rebelle, je veux un filleui, plus ancien que moi....
sauf si Avril revient, alors là, j'ai choisi...mais je sais pas ce qu'il fout, il est toujours trop occupé...


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Demande a maiwen!...fais pas ta timide!...


Elle est déjà en mains...


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

en mains oui ... 

m'enfin être parrainé n'exclu pas de parrainer à son tour


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu peux etre conformiste..




non, je suis un anti-conformiste fashion victime...
un peu comme un gros paradoxe, mais qui ce comprend...


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je suis un anti-conformiste fashion victime...
> un peu comme un gros paradoxe, mais qui ce comprend...



ah ok..comme moi j'suis fidele a l'idée d'infidélité quoi!..je comprend..


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, je suis un anti-conformiste fashion victime...
> un peu comme un gros paradoxe, mais qui ce comprend...


un rebel qui rentre dans le le conformisme en gros.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah ok..comme moi j'suis fidele a l'idée d'infidélité quoi!..je comprend..



voila, tu vois quand tu veux...


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ?
> 
> rezba veut être mon filleul ?



oauis j'crois...mais il ose pas le demander...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un rebel qui rentre dans le le conformisme en gros.



ou un conformiste qui rentre dans la rebellion...


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou un conformiste qui rentre dans la rebellion...


un rebel sa s'est sure et un qui aime être en contradiction avec le monde.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en mains oui ...
> 
> m'enfin être parrainé n'exclu pas de parrainer à son tour




Tu as bien entendu une totale liberté ma filleule...ou co-filleule je m'y perd un peu...:rateau: 

Bon à voir ceux qui restent à parrainer... va y avoir du travail...mais l'excellence ne craint pas de relever les défis...


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

pour le moins, pendant ce temps, ça occupe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

et dites, j'y pense, Argogol et JojoleretourdeLinkjesaispasquoi....ils ont des parrains, parce que là, ça donne envie...


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et dites, j'y pense, Argogol et JojoleretourdeLinkjesaispasquoi....ils ont des parrains, parce que là, ça donne envie...


En tant qu'adoptables ou parrains?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En tant qu'adoptables ou parrains?



pfff....d'apres toi... 
il est ou ton parrain, on dirait qu'il a oublié de t'apprendre les bonnes manieres, m'etonne pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En tant qu'adoptables ou parrains?



parce que la question, c'est quels sont les droits des parrains sur les filleuls, 
on peut provoquer un ban....ou se servir de son filleul comme d'un bouclier humain...
sinon....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et dites, j'y pense, Argogol et JojoleretourdeLinkjesaispasquoi....ils ont des parrains, parce que là, ça donne envie...


golf ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> golf ?



Quelle famille!


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

'tain, stook, j'avais pas suivi ! t'es le filleul d'un posteur qui n'a que 51 posts, c'est classe. Tous mes respects. :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, stook, j'avais pas suivi ! t'es le filleul d'un posteur qui n'a que 51 posts, c'est classe. Tous mes respects. :rateau:



et oui.....


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pfff....d'apres toi...
> il est ou ton parrain, on dirait qu'il a oublié de t'apprendre les bonnes manieres, m'etonne pas...



Je crois qu'il fort occupé à regler quelques comptes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle famille!



tiens, puisque tu es là, ça me rappelle l'histoire d'un filleul que j'ai eu une fois....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il fort occupé à regler quelques comptes...



il est Suisse, notre Patoch....mince, je croyais qu'il etait Corse..


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, stook, j'avais pas suivi ! t'es le filleul d'un posteur qui n'a que 51 posts, c'est classe. Tous mes respects. :rateau:




L'Ahesse est un nioub de course...un vrai, un "pure" ....j'aurais aimé être son filleul aussi :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, puisque tu es là, ça me rappelle l'histoire d'un filleul que j'ai eu une fois....



Une fois oui. 


Bon, alors rezba. 

:mouais: 

On peut adopter (ou se faire...) quelqu'un qu'on a léché sur le crâne?  :hein:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

Ah, là, je sais pas. 

Faudrait poser la question publiquement. Avec un sondage, peut être ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est Suisse, notre Patoch....mince, je croyais qu'il etait Corse..


Je ne pense pas que ce soit dans le sens où tu l'entends....


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, là, je sais pas.
> 
> Faudrait poser la question publiquement. Avec un sondage, peut être ? :love: :rateau:




bon, ben moi, ça m'a rien changé que tu me parraines...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce que la question, c'est quels sont les droits des parrains sur les filleuls,
> on peut provoquer un ban....ou se servir de son filleul comme d'un bouclier humain...
> sinon....




Si je me souviens bien des paroles du chat c'est le parrain qui prend tout dans la gueule pour les conneries du filleul ... Ce qui est normal !


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une fois oui.
> 
> 
> Bon, alors rezba.
> ...



J'y pense. Enfin, on m'y fait penser... 

Je t'ai déja adoubé sur une table, non ???? Je sais pas où est cette pphoto...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déja adoubé sur une table, non ????



tiens, tu dis comme ça toi...?
curieux....

sinon, vous savez, le systeme de Parrainage ne me semble pas etre sexuel....alors.....


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu dis comme ça toi...?
> curieux....
> 
> sinon, vous savez, le systeme de Parrainage ne me semble pas etre sexuel....alors.....



Oui c'est bizarre tout ça...  Après tout finalement je demande rien...  Comme Roberto... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense. Enfin, on m'y fait penser...
> 
> Je t'ai déja adoubé sur une table, non ???? Je sais pas où est cette pphoto...



Adoubé ou fusionné ?


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien des paroles du chat c'est le parrain qui prend tout dans la gueule pour les conneries du filleul ... Ce qui est normal !


Donc ...quartier libre?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Donc ...quartier libre?



Jusqu'à ce que ton parrain te tombe sur le paletot oui ... Mais ça patoch je crois que ça va pas le déranger !


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien des paroles du chat c'est le parrain qui prend tout dans la gueule pour les conneries du filleul ... Ce qui est normal !




ça c'est bon, c'est très bon, c'est très, très bon ... Rezba, tu vas bientôt être viré de mac gé (selon la charte bien sûr)...


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bon, c'est très bon, c'est très, très bon ... Rezba, tu vas bientôt être viré de mac gé (selon la charte bien sûr)...


Tu peux juste essayer d'y croire.


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bon, c'est très bon, c'est très, très bon ... Rezba, tu vas bientôt être viré de mac gé (selon la charte bien sûr)...


j'ai entendu dire que les destins de parrain et filleul étaient liés


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu dire que les destins de parrain et filleul étaient liés



comme le lierre au tronc ouais!.


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu dire que les destins de parrain et filleul étaient liés


Avec ton parrain peut être pas le mien... 
Il n'est pas accaparant...il surveille du coin de l'oeil...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Avec ton parrain peut être pas le mien...
> Il n'est pas accaparant...il surveille du coin de l'oeil...



Chi va pianu va sanu...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chi va pianu va sanu...




C'est quand même beau l'italien ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Avec ton parrain peut être pas le mien...
> Il n'est pas accaparant...il surveille du coin de l'oeil...


j'ai pas de parrain, seulement une marraine
ensuite, je parlais pour rezba et la(n)guille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Je suis contre l'adoption, mais j'accepte parfois qu'on m'apprivoise.


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Tout le monde s'adopte ? :mouais:


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre l'adoption, mais j'accepte parfois qu'on m'apprivoise.


Quelqu'un a déjà essayé?

Si oui dans quel état est -il actuellement..s'il vit encore...



> Tout le monde s'adopte ?


Oui il suffit de postuler...et quelquefois ....


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contre l'adoption, mais j'accepte parfois qu'on m'apprivoise.



moué...pour patochman, c'est pas une filleule qu'il a..c'est carrément tatayet...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moué...pour patochman, c'est pas une filleule qu'il a..c'est carrément tatayet...



Aie, ça doit faire mal au cul....non ?


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Aie, ça doit faire mal au cul....non ?



demande a dory...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> demande a dory...



j'ose pas...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé?
> 
> Si oui dans quel état est -il actuellement..s'il vit encore...



On a essayé oui. On a même réussi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Charlub, vaut mieux pas que je te parraine : je te remettrais dans le droit chemin fédéral


hum.... c'est moi le maitre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Patoch'  faut que t'apprenne à ta filleule de pas croire tout ce qu'on lui propose en MP avec un ""


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Patoch'  faut que t'apprenne à ta filleule de pas croire tout ce qu'on lui propose en MP avec un ""



Autonomie, que j'ai déjà dit!!!!  Je lui fais confiance... Elle sait mener sa barque, la gamine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Autonomie, que j'ai déjà dit!!!!  Je lui fais confiance... Elle sait mener sa barque, la gamine :love:


Oui, mais bon, là faudrais quand même  

ça va relever de l'abandon de nioube en détresse si tu continue !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon, là faudrais quand même
> 
> ça va relever de l'abandon de nioube en détresse si tu continue !



Meuuuuuuuuuuuuuu noooooooooooon!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuuuuuuuuuuu noooooooooooon!


ça c'est toi qui le dit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est toi qui le dit !



Ben quoiqu'on puisse dire sur les Corses à propos des raports parrain/filleule ou autres, je ne suis pas un traditionnaliste... Elle fait ce qu'elle veut la petite... Je suis juste là si elle a besoin. Point.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

mais on ne parle pas mal de sa famille quand même, sinon, BOUM...


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Je suis juste là si elle a besoin



... d'amour et de bière fraîche OUAIS!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ... d'amour et de bière fraîche OUAIS!



Homme de peu de foi!  tss tss tss...


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Homme de peu de foi!  tss tss tss...



Dory, pauvre innocente aux mains de ce maquisard,
si tu veux venir fouler le pavé parisien et t'ouvrir aux joies du bitume,
ma porte t'est grande ouverte


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux venir fouler le pavé parisien et t'ouvrir aux joies du bitume,
> ma porte t'est grande ouverte



Maquereau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Maquereau.



Conclusion hâtive? ... Je ne sais...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion hâtive? ... Je ne sais...



Du tout. J'ten foutrais moi du pavé parisien et des joies du bitumes...


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de parrain, seulement une marraine
> ensuite, je parlais pour rezba et la(n)guille




Et voilà j'ai tout fait pour qu'elle soit accepté et pas l'ombre d'un ...rien...( je m'attendais pas à grand chose....de toute façon)

Ingrate va ...

Je te banni du cercle de l'excellence...  

Va...et vogue de tes propres ailes....  

Vilaine je te fiante


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Ce que tu peux être poète parfois ma mouette ..


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà j'ai tout fait pour qu'elle soit accepté et pas l'ombre d'un ...rien...( je m'attendais pas à grand chose....de toute façon)
> 
> Ingrate va ...
> 
> ...


tu trouves tous les prétextes pour être méchant avec moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout. J'ten foutrais moi du pavé parisien et des joies du bitumes...



*Si je puis me permettre*
les pavés c'est tout de même très utile pour monter une barricade et ça se jette comme un rien sur les forces de police...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu peux être poète parfois ma mouette ..


C'est pas la tienne d'abord ! 


ni la mienne d'ailleus hein elle est libre, libre oui laissons la voler !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Je fais ce que je veux ! Et elle est libre de voler où elle veut !


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves tous les prétextes pour être méchant avec moi




Tu sais bien que tu es ma filleule préférée ...avec Lorna cafquée

Suis juste jaloux.... 

:love: 

Mon papillon :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la tienne d'abord !
> 
> 
> ni la mienne d'ailleus hein elle est libre, libre oui laissons la voler !




Farpaitement :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Farpaitement :rateau:




Relire mon dernier post ..


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ce que je veux ! Et elle est libre de voler où elle veut !



:rateau: c'est qu'est ce que je pensait avec des plumes et des frites na....

 ça parle de quoi ici ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Je sais pas je sais plus je suis perdu .. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas je sais plus je suis perdu .. :rateau:




Je la pose et je reviens


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Et en plus tu restes planté là ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ce que je veux !



Avec tes cheveux ? (ou bouclettes ?  )   :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus tu restes planté là ...




ça remonte ....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça remonte ....



Je le sens bien, je le sens bien ...


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je le sens bien, je le sens bien ...




ça descend....

Bon revenons au sujet....

  

je récupère vite


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

> Je suis juste là si elle a besoin. Point.


Merci Parrain tu n'auras pas à rougir de moi.... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Bah... Tu es grande... Tu vivais heureuse sans moi... Ca continuerait si je n'étais pas là...


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Tu es grande... Tu vivais heureuse sans moi... Ca continuerait si je n'étais pas là...




C'est beau :love: :mouais: 

Bon tu paies ta tournée Patoch...pour ta liberté retrouvée ....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau :love: :mouais:
> 
> Bon tu paies ta tournée Patoch...pour ta liberté retrouvée ....




En plus d'être poète il est pragmatique ... :love:  

Allez patoch' te fais pas prier !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau :love: :mouais:
> 
> Bon tu paies ta tournée Patoch...pour ta liberté retrouvée ....



J'ai employé le conditionnel "continuerais"... Pas de confusion SVP...    Je l'aime bien, moi, la petite


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai employé le conditionnel "continuerais"... Pas de *cofusion* SVP...    Je l'aime bien, moi, la petite




Tu fais comme Chirac ? .. Plein de lapsus


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai employé le conditionnel "continuerais"... Pas de cofusion SVP...    Je l'aime bien, moi, la petite




Le bonheur c'est simple comme un fil....

J'ai pas dis "coups" ....mouarf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comme Chirac ? .. Plein de lapsus


Ah non! Pas Chirac... Qui tu veux, mais pas Chirac...  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur c'est simple comme un fil....
> 
> J'ai pas dis "coups" ....mouarf




Oh tu sais avec la cofusion du patoch tu restais dans le ton ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais avec la cofusion du patoch tu restais dans le ton ...



Allez!!!! V'là l'aut Bézu qui vient aussi me brouter la laine sur le dos!!!


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Tu sais que moi et la laine ..


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comme Chirac ? .. Plein de lapsus




Tout lap*sus* est douteux ou très doux...c'est selon :rose:


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez!!!! V'là l'aut Bézu qui vient aussi me brouter la laine sur le dos!!!


La Jolie Bergère adore boire ...  elle attend que tu lui offres un verre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La Jolie Bergère adore boire ...  elle attend que tu lui offres un verre.



Soit! ... C'est ma tournée!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :king:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La Jolie Bergère adore boire ...  elle attend que tu lui offres un verre.




en plus tu incites ton parrain à la débauche....c'est du propre


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La Jolie Bergère adore boire ...  elle attend que tu lui offres un verre.



mefie toi de la jolie bergere, elle commence avec un verre et ....


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Soit! ... C'est ma tournée!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :king:


Merci deux flutes.. 

Par contre une question: Où est passée la filleule de SM on ne l'entends plus...


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mefie toi de la jolie bergere, elle commence avec un verre et ....


et elle finit par terre (mais jamais toute seule)


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci deux flutes..
> 
> Par contre une question: Où est passée la filleule de SM on ne l'entends plus...




Elle sèche dans un placard !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mefie toi de la jolie bergere, elle commence avec un verre et ....




Elle fait la chenille façon Tom Sawyer oui on sait !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait la chenille façon Tom Sawyer oui on sait !


C'est comment déjà ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci deux flutes..
> 
> Par contre une question: Où est passée la filleule de SM on ne l'entends plus...


Il a du la boucler dans un pensionnat en Suisse pour un stage de dénioubisation intensif...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et elle finit par terre (mais jamais toute seule)




C'est pas de ma faute si le wookie ne sait pas tenir en équilibre aussi ..


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il a du la boucler dans un pensionnat en Suisse pour un stage de dénioubisation intensif...


Même lui se fait discret....il y a anguille sous roche ...


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de ma faute si le wookie ne sait pas tenir en équilibre aussi ..


c'est ça le wookie ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Non ça c'est le kiki à sa mémère !


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Même lui se fait discret....il y a anguille sous roche ...


languille ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Je ne voulais pas en arriver à ça,.... mais je me vois obligé...

*Ewok Power !!*






Je sais c'est rude.... 

C'est comme ça


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Raaaah la truffe d'ewok ...


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah la truffe d'ewok ...


Non, pas ras la truffe 

Moi zen beaucoup Ewoke :love:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah la truffe d'ewok ...


trempé dans le café au petit dej'.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

On voit bien que tu connais pas toutes les possibilités qui s'offrent à toi avec une truffe d'ewok ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah la truffe d'ewok ...



Tu es pathétique.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> trempé dans le café au petit dej'.




hérétique .....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pathétique.




On se fait du bien comme on peu bordel !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu connais pas toutes les possibilités qui s'offrent à toi avec une truffe d'ewok ...


C'est comme une éponge ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On se fait du bien comme on peu bordel !



Si je peux donner un coup de main...


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> hérétique .....


hey ho la pas de gros mots.
















vite google :hérétique.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pathétique.




Tu es hors sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es hors sujet...



Hélas !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme une éponge ?




Ah si tu entr'aperçois les possibilités ..


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est la soirée des mots qui se finissent en tique ?

Lune à tique ?

Oui, je suis fatigué, je vais aller me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey ho la pas de gros mots.



Génial, toys vient de sauver la forêt amazonienne : maintenant qu'on a viré tous les mots qu'il ne comprend pas, on va pouvoir imprimer des dicos sur une page A4. Recto seul, of course.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux donner un coup de main...




A plusieurs c'est toujours mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis fatigué, je vais aller me coucher



Narcoleptique ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Narcoleptique ?


ZZZZZZZZzzzzzZzZZZzzzzzz :sleep:

Qui m'a réveillé ? 

C'est malin, j'ai la *t*r*ique*, je croyais qu'on était le matin


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas !




nous ne sommes que des ombres .... dans le reflet du perniflard de nos désirs....

Votez pour moi !!!? 

Je m'aime 

et je prend des risques :love:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est la soirée des mots qui se finissent en tique ?
> 
> Lune à tique ?
> 
> Oui, je suis fatigué, je vais aller me coucher




L'éponge doit pas passer souvent sur cette lune si elle est habitée comme ça .. :mouais:


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est ici le marché aux nioub, alors ?


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici le marché aux nioub, alors ?


C'est bien ici Lumai tu cherches à adopter?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici le marché aux nioub, alors ?




T'en veux un ?


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Génial, toys vient de sauver la forêt amazonienne : maintenant qu'on a viré tous les mots qu'il ne comprend pas, on va pouvoir imprimer des dicos sur une page A4. Recto seul, of course.


a:apple
B:binouze
c:caca
d:dormir
...
M: mangé
n:nuit
...
z:ZORO

voila s'est tout


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

Ben ça dépend... Un sage pourquoi pas...


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'éponge doit pas passer souvent sur cette lune si elle est habitée comme ça .. :mouais:


En effet 

Je HAIS cette lune


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça dépend... Un sage pourquoi pas...


Ça n'existe plus


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça dépend... Un sage pourquoi pas...




je suis sage...un peu trop je pense....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça dépend... Un sage pourquoi pas...




Houla va falloir passer votre chemin gente dame chapotée ... Et fissa ! Ya pas de ça ici !


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça dépend... Un sage pourquoi pas...


mOA mOa mOa promis je ferais plus pipi sur les plantes verte.


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'existe plus


Ho ben il aura intérêt à le devenir avec moi alors !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je suis sage...un peu trop je pense....



Ah c'est donc un synonyme de vieux ...



  :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben il aura intérêt à le devenir avec moi alors !


Dresseuse de noub :love:


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben il aura intérêt à le devenir avec moi alors !


Il faut employer la main forte


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben il aura intérêt à le devenir avec moi alors !


m'dam m'dam je suis sage moi.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

parrain, au secours, il n'y a que des vieux ici


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mOA mOa mOa promis je ferais plus pipi sur les plantes verte.


Bon ben ça marche ! 
Mais t'as pas intérêt à toucher aux plantes vertes ! Gare à tes fesses sinon !


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben il aura intérêt à le devenir avec moi alors !



Même pas peur....

et puis de toute façon c'est ceux qui en parlent le plus qui en font le moins....


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça marche !
> Mais t'as pas intérêt à toucher aux plantes vertes ! Gare à tes fesses sinon !


vi m'dam je serais sage comme une image et je vais bien travaillé a l'école pour faire des poste sans fautes.


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Il ne reste plus qu'à le signaler dans ta signature mais tu sais quelles sont les règles Lumai?


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à le signaler dans ta signature mais tu sais quelles sont les règles Lumai?


 Ben non ! :rose:
Tiens, j'aurais p'têt dû demander avant de signer !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça marche !
> Mais t'as pas intérêt à toucher aux plantes vertes ! Gare à tes fesses sinon !




J'entends déjà le clap clap sec de ta main sur la fesse du toys ... Un vrai régal !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à le signaler dans ta signature mais tu sais quelles sont les règles Lumai?


Moi aussi je veux bien un rafraichissement


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'entends déjà le clap clap sec de ta main sur la fesse du toys ... Un vrai régal !  :love:


Toi aussi ? 

Je le vois crier "au secours, je ferais plus pipi partout sans prévenir promis !!!"


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'entends déjà le clap clap sec de ta main sur la fesse du toys ... Un vrai régal !  :love:


Sadique !!!


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'entends déjà le clap clap sec de ta main sur la fesse du toys ... Un vrai régal !  :love:


non m'sieu je deviens sage : je flood plus, je fait attention a mon orthographe, je dit plus de gros mots, et je sort plus avec n'importe qui.

a 10 je fait mes devoir et je part me couché.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Sadique !!!




Ah non plutôt maso ... Je suis jaloux de la place de toys là ...


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non plutôt maso ... Je suis jaloux de la place de toys là ...


Mais j'ai de la place sous mes ailes tu sais !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non plutôt maso ... Je suis jaloux de la place de toys là ...


Soit pas jalouse  On sera toujours là pour se frotter :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non m'sieu je deviens sage : je flood plus, je fait attention a mon orthographe, je dit plus de gros mots, et je sort plus avec n'importe qui.
> 
> a 10 je fait mes devoir et je part me couché.



Haaa je le savais !  :love:
Bonne nuit filleuil


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Soit pas jalouse  On sera toujours là pour se frotter :love:



Merci sponge boy ! :love:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non plutôt maso ... Je suis jaloux de la place de toys là ...


 na s'est moi qui vais me prendre la fessé quand je ferais des bétises.

car : je ne fait que des bétises, des bétises quand t'es pas là.
falias pas m'laissé tu voie trada da di dada....

ho merdum de merdum des remonté de sabinne paturel.


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

hu ? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai de la place sous mes ailes tu sais !



Oui mais j'ai la date qui dépasse pour les choix ..


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

A qui le tour maintenant?

Un fil humanitaire n'est ce pas? :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai la date qui dépasse pour les choix ..


Comprend pas trop...

Tu as des minoux au bout des doigts ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> na s'est moi qui vais me prendre la fessé quand je ferais des bétises.
> 
> car : je ne fait que des bétises, des bétises quand t'es pas là.
> falias pas m'laissé tu voie trada da di dada....
> ...




Arrête tu vas nous attirer le WebO !!!


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu vas nous attirer le WebO !!!


il est fan de Sabinne Paturelle?


----------



## Patamach (16 Janvier 2006)

Alors,
Quoi de neuf Rue des Morillons?


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'aime bien les trucs tamagotchi, mais un nioube, ça se travaille au corps!



j'ai appris qu'on s'amusait par ici :rateau: 

j'ai vraiment pas tout lu, je me disais que ça allait prendre du temps, et Yvos m'a bien aidé avec sa jolie phrase. Je la ressors donc sans aucune modification  (vérifiez elle est sur la première page, je suis pas allé bien loin)

Donc moi je cherche pour jouer moi aussi:
Un nioube, jamais servi, pas d'expériences requises juste de l'humour et envie d'apprendre, doit avoir ou devra poster dans Autoportrait avec une vraie photo de lui.
J'offre un apprentissage rigoureux mais efficace, à coup de boule régulier (c'est bon pour la forme, riche en protéines). Sur Paris et le monde.

Faire offre sous chiffre *Opération Parainage* par MP, ichat ou msn  c/o Teo 
_Discrétion assurée, je ne dévoilerai son identité qu'une fois bien dressé (non non... n'y voyez aucune image particulière...)._

_Ignorance bliss is, my future young apprentice... the path hard is, but the reward greater is too _


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est vraiment un travail de pro cette annonce ... Tu vas en avoir des propositions !


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment un travail de pro cette annonce ... Tu vas en avoir des propositions !




Des années d'expériences en PA, j'ai commencé jeune et mon frère en a plein son journal


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Faut juste pas se tromper de journal ou de section quoi ..


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Des années d'expériences en PA, j'ai commencé jeune et mon frère en a plein son journal


j'ai trouvé sa dans un journal l'autre jour avec un pote.

Vend enfilade a 4 pts.

vous comprenez quoi?


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

farpaitement !


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé sa dans un journal l'autre jour avec un pote.
> 
> Vend enfilade a 4 pts.
> 
> vous comprenez quoi?


Des saucisses ?


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense. Enfin, on m'y fait penser...
> 
> Je t'ai déja adoubé sur une table, non ???? Je sais pas où est cette pphoto...




:rateau:


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé sa dans un journal l'autre jour avec un pote.
> 
> Vend enfilade a 4 pts.
> 
> vous comprenez quoi?



Je pense que c'est Hors Charte, non ?  

Z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver -> Se désabonner du fil... :mouais:


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2006)

On te reconnait pas


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On te reconnait pas



T'as raison, je reconnais les chaussettes d'Amok... :mouais:


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver -> Se désabonner du fil... :mouais:


poste hors sujet 

webo peut tu me rendre ma chaussette que j'ai paumé a l'apple expo

celle ci!

j'ai eu le mille pas coup de chance encore


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

pwark


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait la chenille façon Tom Sawyer oui on sait !



.
ou pire
.

 





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment déjà ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> poste hors sujet
> 
> webo peut tu me rendre ma chaussette que j'ai paumé a l'apple expo
> 
> ...


si tu étais repassé sur le stand en t'arrêtant une fois on te l'aurai ptet rendue


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu étais repassé sur le stand en t'arrêtant une fois on te l'aurai ptet rendue



Et je l'aurais pas refilée à une miss de chez Apple a qui elle plaisait bien.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Et depuis elle arrête pas de la renifler ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

bon, maintenant, on arrete de deconner, qui qui veut etre mon filleui....?
attention, moins d'une etoile jaune, s'abstenir, sauf les deux ou trois auquel je pense....
merci...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

ben ça flood sérieux là


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si tu étais repassé sur le stand en t'arrêtant une fois on te l'aurai ptet rendue


oui mais moi faut pas me laissé tout seul dans un truc comme ça je passe mon temps a courrir y a trop de truc a voir.



> Et je l'aurais pas refilée à une miss de chez Apple a qui elle plaisait bien.


le coup de la drague a la chausette j'y es pas pensé



> Et depuis elle arrête pas de la renifler ..


elle était propre.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais moi faut pas me laissé tout seul dans un truc comme ça je passe mon temps a courrir y a trop de truc a voir.




Mais rassure-toi on te voyait courir dans les allées ... "Oh y a toys qui passe" "Ah il repasse à nouveau" ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben ça flood sérieux là



ça change un peu...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, maintenant, on arrete de deconner, qui qui veut etre mon filleui....?
> attention, moins d'une etoile jaune, s'abstenir, sauf les deux ou trois auquel je pense....
> merci...



je le répéterai pas 100 fois...

(quoi que, c'est une bonne idée de flood....)


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais rassure-toi on te voyait courir dans les allées ... "Oh y a toys qui passe" "Ah il repasse à nouveau" ...


je suis fan de ses truc j'y peut rien y a tout se que j'aime (même ma chaussette a voulue resté)
et je déconne pas s'est la mienne.je vous envoie l'autre dès que possible.


----------



## Galatée (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Par contre une question: Où est passée la filleule de SM on ne l'entends plus...



Je suis toujours là, ma chère Dory, je me promène sur les forums, j'apprends à faire 
des liens, merci de t'inquiéter de mon sort !


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, maintenant, on arrete de deconner, qui qui veut etre mon filleui....?
> attention, moins d'une etoile jaune, s'abstenir, sauf les deux ou trois auquel je pense....
> merci...



Bin si y'a que ça, moi j'ai rien contre. J'en avais un de parrain, mais il me donne plus d'étrennes depuis mes 18 ans, le pleutre.


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours là, ma chère Dory, je me promène sur les forums, j'apprends à faire
> des liens, merci de t'inquiéter de mon sort !


galatée la jeunne fille au liens.


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Alors,
> Quoi de neuf Rue des Morillons?


Non pas les objets trouvés pour les nioubes ...c'est la Salle Drouot...et encore  

Mes félicitations pour tes liens ..SM un super prof ..


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Merci à tirhum...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Je ressors mon stinger ou pas ?


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, maintenant, on arrete de deconner, qui qui veut etre mon filleui....?
> attention, moins d'une etoile jaune, s'abstenir, sauf les deux ou trois auquel je pensehttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3612631....
> merci...




Ecoute vu ta date d'inscription je veux bien faire un effort. :bebe: 







Je t'adopte quand tu veux.







Comment tu veux pas ? 







J'aime beaucoup les décapotables. :style: 





Et la vodka.
:sick: :afraid: 






Et je suis sûr que tu apprécieras l'éducation de qualité qui va avec. :love: 







_Note de bas de page: ne jamais en promettre au Stook, en général il prend. C'est à ça qu'on remarque un crevard  (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit, c'est lui    )_


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ressors mon stinger ou pas ?




Non, c'est bon....






:rateau:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

N'est-ce pas un peu excessif, pour tirer des volatiles?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Pas les volatiles, voyons.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas un peu excessif, pour tirer des volatiles?




Ils sont jaloux... 

De plus ma fiante anti-missiles...nous protèges..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont jaloux...


 Voilà tout est dit !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Impossible il a sa nioub' sur le dos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Impossible il a sa nioub' sur le dos


On peut le dire autrement ...  sa nioub le chevauche mais bon la charte .. Lo et tout ça :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Impossible il a sa nioub' sur le dos




Et toi tu développes des liens...!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On peut le dire autrement ...  sa nioub le chevauche mais bon la charte .. Lo et tout ça :mouais:


Oh tu sais moi les nioubes avec des gode-ceintures


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais moi les nioubes avec des gode-ceintures


:mouais: Dis SM je sens qu'il faut qu'on parle ... depuis hier nous deux c'est plus c'que c'était  ... tu as un soucis ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Dis SM je sens qu'il faut qu'on parle ... depuis hier nous deux c'est plus c'que c'était  ... tu as un soucis ? :rateau:




Le Lavaux a augmenté le prix de la bière...

Il est déstabilisé...

Il faut sauver SM...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Nan nan Bourim (Pif) me doit une tournée gratos


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Note de bas de page: ne jamais en promettre au Stook, en général il prend. C'est à ça qu'on remarque un crevard  (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit, c'est lui    )_




c'est a dire que c'est gentil de ta part, mais j'ai deja un parrain, c'est donc un filleul que je cherche... 




			
				jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Bin si y'a que ça, moi j'ai rien contre. J'en avais un de parrain, mais il me donne plus d'étrennes depuis mes 18 ans, le pleutre.



desole, tu es bien gentil, mais tu ne correspond pas au critere.......

*bon, maintenant, on arrete de deconner, qui qui veut etre mon filleui....?
attention, moins d'une etoile jaune, s'abstenir, sauf les deux ou trois auquel je pense....
merci...*


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

Feuque.

Po grove.

Je me demande toujours, à ce propos...

Enfin, je le saurais bien un jour ou l'autre.

Désolé, je peux pas te bouler Stook, faudra attendre...


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

> bon, maintenant, on arrete de deconner, qui qui veut etre mon filleui....?
> attention, moins d'une etoile jaune, s'abstenir,



L'armée et ses généraux n'existe ou du moins presque plus...prends des bleus...


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> L'armée et ses généraux n'existe ou du moins presque plus...prends des bleus...




une p'tite liste récap ?


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> une p'tite liste récap ?


Et la fonction recherche?   

Il y en a une il suffit de rechercher et les bleusailles ce n'est pas ça qui manquent moi y compris...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup les décapotables. :style:




*Tu aimes faire l'amour*
sans capote !!!





 
:afraid:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> L'armée et ses généraux n'existe ou du moins presque plus...prends des bleus...




Oh non je me laisserais bien tenté par la proposition du stook ! :love:


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu aimes faire l'amour*
> sans capote !!!
> 
> 
> ...



_[pour couper court à toutes incertitudes ou mauvaises interprétations sur un sujet où on se doit d'être intraitable et sur lequel je suis particulièrement sensible, je poste ce qui suit] _

Qui n'aime pas ? 

Pour ce qui est de baiser sans capote, non, je fais plus. Malheureusement. C'était un avantage de la vie en couple. Tanpiche...

_De toute façon, je parlais pas de sexe avec mon Stook, sinon je vais me faire engueuler par V _


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _De toute façon, je parlais pas de sexe avec mon Stook, sinon je vais me faire engueuler par V _




V ? Le truc avec les extra-terrestres qui sont en fait des lézards et qui bouffent d'innocentes souris ou canaris ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> V ? Le truc avec les extra-terrestres qui sont en fait des lézards et qui bouffent d'innocente souris ou canaris ? :rateau:




Mais non ! les E.T. ont mal au doigt et ils ne paient pas la vignette inter espace cosmique...pour voyager dans l'hyper espace...

Faut tout t'apprendre à toi ...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Oui mais la vignette pour voyager dans l'hyper espace n'existe pas de ce côté de la galaxie ..


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la vignette pour voyager dans l'hyper espace n'existe pas de ce côté de la galaxie ..




Tu es un dangereux réfractaire aux règles de vol en hyper espace ...la vignette est obligatoire...et tu le sais..

Vais te dénoncer à Albator...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! les E.T. ont mal au doigt et ils ne paient pas la vignette inter espace cosmique...pour voyager dans l'hyper espace...
> 
> Faut tout t'apprendre à toi ...


Euh parrain  _scuzi_ mais je me vois dans l'obligation de te contredire je pense que Stargazer parlait plutôt de la série ... V


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh parrain  _scuzi_ mais je me vois dans l'obligation de te contredire je pense que Stargazer parlait plutôt de la série ... V


Il faut tout lui expliquer à ton parrain entre deux filleules.. il perd la tête Lorna ..


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un dangereux réfractaire aux règles de vol en hyper espace ...la vignette est obligatoire...et tu le sais..
> 
> Vais te dénoncer à Albator...



Qu'il y vient l'Albatros là ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh parrain  _scuzi_ mais je me vois dans l'obligation de te contredire je pense que Stargazer parlait plutôt de la série ... V




Ah *V*...? comme disait le romain...

*V* belle série...mais je connais pas... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ah *V*...? comme disait le romain...
> 
> *V* belle série...mais je connais pas... :rateau:


Une super série rolleyes de science fiction avec les envahisseurs enfin les *V*isiteurs ... lézards qui ont des enveloppes humaines et ont la particularité non seulement d'avoir un très mauvais goût vestimentaire (des combinaisons rouges aux épaulettes exagérées) mais aussi niveau gastronomique : des souris (blanches hein) ... :sick:

Et puis y'avait de gentils humains qui luttaient contre ces envahisseurs mais des méchants aussi qui étaient de mèche et parfois on trouvait même des gentils lézards 

Voilà c'était la post documentaire télévisuel de la journée ! 


pfff ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça tiens :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Oui mais tu oublies de dire que les combinaisons étaient très moulantes et que ça faisait croc quand la méchante très méchante mangeait un canari ..


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis y'avait de gentils humains qui luttaient contre ces envahisseurs mais des méchants aussi qui étaient de mèche et parfois on trouvait même des gentils lézards


vvvvvvvvvvvviiiii  je me rappelle !! y'avait le gentil lézard, le blond avec des bouclettes  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu oublies de dire que les combinaisons étaient très moulantes et que ça faisait croc quand la méchante très méchante mangeait un canari ..


 C'est vrai j'ai oublié de parler du moulage ..des combinaisons 

Elle mangeait des canaris :hein:  C'est pas dans Bernie ça plutôt ? 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vvvvvvvvvvvviiiii  je me rappelle !! y'avait le gentil lézard, le blond avec des bouclettes  :mouais:



Euh t'étais trop jeune toi :mouais: ... non ?


----------



## ikiki (17 Janvier 2006)

Rhoaaa, V

C'est bien par ici pour être filleul?

:mouais:


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Rhoaaa, V
> 
> C'est bien par ici pour être filleul?
> 
> :mouais:


Tu es dans la bonne section.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Feuque.
> 
> Po grove.
> 
> ...



je pense pas avoir le droit de ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> L'armée et ses généraux n'existe ou du moins presque plus...prends des bleus...




fais ce que je veux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh non je me laisserais bien tenté par la proposition du stook ! :love:



ce serait un tres grand honneur.............


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _De toute façon, je parlais pas de sexe avec mon Stook, sinon je vais me faire engueuler par V _



ça risquerait effectivement de gueuler..... 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> V ? Le truc avec les extra-terrestres qui sont en fait des lézards et qui bouffent d'innocentes souris ou canaris ? :rateau:




V, comme le V de la Stookette....


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Un sans faute stook  3 à la suite.
Edith et cerdan  4 !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un sans faute stook  3 à la suite.
> Edith et cerdan  4 !!



c'est tout un art.... 



bon, alors ma bergere, on signe....?


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2006)

Il est de taille mon filleul...   :love: 
Un nioube de grande classe...  ​


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

> Il est de taille mon filleul...   :love:
> Un nioube de grande classe...


Mes félicitations macelene pour ton choix  doué le nioube


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh t'étais trop jeune toi :mouais: ... non ?


non ça passait encore quand j'étais pitite  
ma mère voulait pas que je regarde alors forcément ... je regardais avec mon père...


----------



## ED ! (17 Janvier 2006)

hop, teste de signature....hum....pas mal, me manquait de place chez le stook....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

ED ! a dit:
			
		

> hop, teste de signature....hum....pas mal, me manquait de place chez le stook....




hum....j'en ai pas trouvé du seigneur des anneaux....
dommage....


----------



## reineman (17 Janvier 2006)

ED ! a dit:
			
		

> hop, teste de signature....hum....pas mal, me manquait de place chez le stook....



tu vis chez lui?
t'es son amant?


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

ah, ça, pour unbon parrainage, il faut coucher...
 

mais ce n'est pas sale, ton corps changera, après....  :rateau:


----------



## ED ! (17 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu vis chez lui?
> t'es son amant?



non, je suis un de ses nombreux DP...


----------



## reineman (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ah, ça, pour unbon parrainage, il faut coucher...
> 
> mais ce n'est pas sale, ton corps changera, après....  :rateau:



donc.....tu vas te faire socratiser par rezba?
hé bein!....


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hum....j'en ai pas trouvé du seigneur des anneaux....
> dommage....


Pas mal la signature de ton filleul !
Vous vous etes bien trouvés


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> donc.....tu vas te faire socratiser par rezba?
> hé bein!....




:mouais: :affraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

ma tendance est plutôt péripatéticienne que socratesque, je réfléchis bien mieux en marchant... et quand Rezba est derrière moi, en courant même..


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la signature de ton filleul !
> Vous vous etes bien trouvés




*Mais c'est pas mon filleul, c'est un double pseudo....*


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la signature de ton filleul !
> Vous vous etes bien trouvés



vous devriez vous en faire une au MQCD, elles sont pas mal ces barres, y a de nombreux exemples chez Usebar...


y en a meme des hors-chartes...


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Mais c'est pas mon filleul, c'est un double pseudo....*


Et tu n'es pas parrain de tes DP ? 

edit : c'est vrai pourquoi pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et tu n'es pas parrain de DP ?




DP=double pseudo.....


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

Aucun problème de Schizophrénie aigu donc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème de Schizophrénie aigu donc...



si, si...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> edit : c'est vrai pourquoi pas



voir juste ci-dessus....


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voir juste ci-dessus....


Il est vrai que je suis un peu nioub, mais pour le DP et le lien, j'avais compris du premier coup cette fois


----------



## reineman (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ma tendance est plutôt péripatéticienne que socratesque, je réfléchis bien mieux en marchant... et quand Rezba est derrière moi, en courant même..


c'est beau tout ces gens qui s'en-philosophent a qui mieux mieux...cette queu-leu-leu de la pensée en action..cette file indienne des idées qui passent en bouche en bouche...
Comme dirait rezba en francais compliqué,-c'est la naissance de la culturation en réaction aux totémiques clanicités des affects post néolithiques.


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau tout ces gens qui s'en-philosophent a qui mieux mieux...cette queu-leu-leu de la pensée en action..cette file indienne des idées qui passent en bouche en bouche...
> Comme dirait rezba en francais compliqué,-c'est la naissance de la culturation en réaction aux totémiques clanicités des affects post néolithiques.





En revanche, tu aimes bien t'écouter écrire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, tu aimes bien t'écouter écrire...




quoi?!, on t'avais pas dit...?


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cette coquine de  stook_


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça risquerait effectivement de gueuler.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais comme si je savais pas comment s'appeler la stookette ... ppppfff !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais comme si je savais pas comment s'appeler la stookette ... ppppfff !


``

bon, alors, tu t'es decidé....?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vvvvvvvvvvvviiiii  je me rappelle !! y'avait le gentil lézard, le blond avec des bouclettes  :mouais:




Ouais celui-là même ... Un peu neuneu mais gentil ! Il était même frugivore le pauvre ! La risée de ses amis lézards ! :rateau:  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai j'ai oublié de parler du moulage ..des combinaisons
> 
> Elle mangeait des canaris :hein:  C'est pas dans Bernie ça plutôt ?



Non non je confonds pas ... y a bien un épisode où elle bouffe un canari !


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

La stookette te demande si tu es décidée ou pas? jolie bergère..


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> DP=double pseudo.....




J'aurais pensé à autre chose ... Mais bon forcément ça colle pas à ce contexte précis ..


----------



## y&b (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ... Non non je confonds pas ... y a bien un épisode où elle bouffe un canari !



J'te confirme, c'est le canari ou la souris selon l'humeur ... une petite douceur quoi !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> La stookette te demande si tu es décidée ou pas? jolie bergère..




Non lui c'est Stook ... La Stookette c'est madame ! Faut pas confondre.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ``
> 
> bon, alors, tu t'es decidé....?




Je me tâte encore un peu ...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> J'te confirme, c'est le canari ou la souris selon l'humeur ... une petite douceur quoi !




Oui et qui croque sous la dent ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte encore un peu ...



te tate pas trop, ça irrite...


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non lui c'est Stook ... La Stookette c'est madame ! Faut pas confondre.


Mes excuses les plus plates ..  
C'est tellement cafouillis qu'on ne reconnait pas qui est qui...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mes excuses les plus plates ..
> C'est tellement cafouillis qu'on ne reconnait pas qui est qui...



Bon faut dire aussi qu'elle a posté quoi ? 1 ou 2 posts depuis son inscription ..? Donc normal que tu ne saches pas ... 

Faut dire aussi que le Stook ne la laisse pas approcher à moins de 10 pas de l'ordi ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Mes excuses les plus plates ..
> C'est tellement cafouillis qu'on ne reconnait pas qui est qui...




LA stookette...
et 
LE stook

quand meme, rien a voir...


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> LA stookette...
> et
> LE stook
> 
> quand meme, rien a voir...



En effet ENORME différence...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En effet ENORME différence...



c'est vrai, c'en est même étonnant, c'est presque antinomique...


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

gnaaa


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> gnaaa




merci, sans cette précision, ce thread serait resté d'une platitude presque insoutenable...


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

L'éponge est là pour faire des pleins et des déliés


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est un pouet quoi !


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

Je suis pouetoman en ce moment :rose: et vous ?



PS : Recherche une fille qui dit "camion"


----------



## reineman (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> merci, sans cette précision, ce thread serait resté d'une platitude presque insoutenable...



faut pas en vouloir a brice de Nantes...il est comme ça...misterbeansesque


----------



## reineman (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pouetoman en ce moment :rose: et vous ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Recherche une fille qui dit "camion"




la forme, mon brice?


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> faut pas en vouloir a brice de Nantes...il est comme ça...misterbeansesque


Exactement :love:

J'aime cet humour dacalé, inattendu 

Ouais, ça pouettifise en ce moment et toi ça fart ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

*K Ka Ka Kasssséééé !!*


----------



## Warflo (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *K Ka Ka Kasssséééé !!*


Ka ka ka prout.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

Et encore c'était une baby kasse


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

-T'as pas des pommes?
-Non.
-J'ai dû me tromper de cageot....

:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> -T'as pas des pommes?
> -Non.
> -J'ai dû me tromper de cageot....
> 
> :mouais:


 C'est marrant et intriguant  J'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi t'as écris ça 

  Edit : Ah oui c'est dans le film...  Problème de cerveau d'éponge


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Suis sur le site de :






Je voulais être son filleule...:mouais: 

C'est tellement c*n...que ça me fait mourir de rire...

par exemple:

B - ... et didons j'voulais t'demander un truc: 
B - tu connais sarah?
K - Sarah qui?
B - Sarah Croche!!!!!

c'est nerveux je pense


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> -T'as pas des pommes?
> -Non.
> -J'ai dû me tromper de cageot....
> 
> :mouais:


Dis parrain je crois que tu t'es trompé de fil ... *la blague du lundi** c'est à côté 

_*valable aussi les autres jours de la semaine_


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Suis sur le site de :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est tes filleuls qui doivent regretter


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est tes filleuls qui doivent regretter




J'en ai peur ...


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai peur ...




faut pas....rock'n roll


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est tes filleuls qui doivent regretter



Disons que j'me pose des questions :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas....rock'n roll



B: Tu sais que ton mec est complètement canon ?
I: Oui je sais il est super mignon !
B: En même temps tu sais ce qu'on dit ...
I: ...non quoi ?
B: Les canons ça tire des boulets !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

pour que tu m'aimes encore


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Disons que j'me pose des questions :mouais:




j'veux bien prendre la place, si tu veux, j'ai toujours pas de parrain


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> B: Tu sais que ton mec est complètement canon ?
> I: Oui je sais il est super mignon !
> B: En même temps tu sais ce qu'on dit ...
> I: ...non quoi ?
> B: Les canons ça tire des boulets !


Mais c'est qu'il arriverait à m'faire rigoler..


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai peur ...


Imagine, je deviens ton parrain


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette, laisse tomber, Baice de Naice a déjà 4 377 192 filleuls


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Une seule technique, celle de Brice : jambe gauche fléchie, droite tendue comme si tu pissais dans un bocal, t'allonges le bras, tu pars du Nord Ouest pour arriver au Sud Est, sans toucher
la Corse ! 

Et tu casses, et tu casses !

--------------------------------

Pour ma filleule:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'veux bien prendre la place, si tu veux, j'ai toujours pas de parrain


 Moi j'ai la place qui se libère d'ici un mois ... mais bon je sais pas si tu veux d'une marraine  :rateau:

La mouette tu veux changer ? (après tout c'est pas illimité notre contrat )


Edit : Rhoooooooo un casfque jaune !!! :love: :love: 

Merci :rose:


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant tu chies sur brice dans le film non ?


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la place qui se libère d'ici un mois ... mais bon je sais pas si tu veux d'une marraine  :rateau:
> 
> La mouette tu veux changer ? (après tout c'est pas illimité notre contrat )



si j'ai bien compris, c'est toi qui es au milieu dans le trio?


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai la place qui se libère d'ici un mois ... mais bon je sais pas si tu veux d'une marraine  :rateau:
> 
> La mouette tu veux changer ? (après tout c'est pas illimité notre contrat )
> 
> ...




Et voilà...ma filleule me lâche...

...je te comprend un peu... 

Tu resteras toujours comme la première filleule que j'ai connu...irremplaçable....:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris, c'est toi qui es au milieu dans le trio?


La mouette t'avais raison ils sont tous jaloux  

Et ben c'est moi kissui au milieuuuuheuuuu nananinanèreuuuu 

Ah qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La mouette t'avais raison ils sont tous jaloux




Si tu savais comme c'est chiant de (presque) toujours avoir raison...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà...ma filleule me lâche...
> 
> ...je te comprend un peu...
> 
> Tu resteras toujours comme la première filleule que j'ai connu...irremplaçable....:rose:


Ah non moi je veux pas te lâcher ... je voudrais pas être collante c'est tout :rateau:

Piouuuuf c'est bô c'que tu dis quand même :rose: 

 Waouuuuu et oh mais c'est qu'il y à du monde qui nous regarde :affraid:

j'savais pas  ... ça fait longtemps que vous êtes là ? :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais pas être *collante* c'est tout :rateau:


Fallait pas t'assoir dessus alors 





ok je sors....


----------



## reineman (17 Janvier 2006)

elle est marrante cette meuf!...j'crois que j'vais la bouler...


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

aucun respect pour la vie privée des filleules et parrain...

Tout fout le camps.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> aucun respect pour la vie privée des filleules et parrain...
> 
> Tout fout le camps.....


Que veux-tu on devient un peu comme des stars :style:
Ça doit être ça ...
 Tu vois parrain la modestie maintenant je vois même plus ce que c'est 


SM : inutile de te répondre petit nigaud va ! 



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> elle est marrante cette meuf!...j'crois que j'vais la bouler...



 j'ai bien lu ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> aucun respect pour la vie privée des filleules et parrain...
> 
> Tout fout le camps.....


Joli packaging


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'veux bien prendre la place, si tu veux, j'ai toujours pas de parrain



je suis preneur, etant donné que ma Bergere ne m'a toujours pas donné sa reponse...


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur, etant donné que ma Bergere ne m'a toujours pas donné sa reponse...


quoi la bergere ta laissé en plant?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quoi la bergere ta laissé en plant?




elle se tate depuis cet aprem...


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> elle se tate depuis cet aprem...


elle en met du temps a prendre une décisions.
en même temps un parrain comme toi !!!!!!!
faut y réfléchir a deux ou trois foi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle en met du temps a prendre une décisions.
> en même temps un parrain comme toi !!!!!!!
> faut y réfléchir a deux ou trois foi.




Bah, de toute facon, me casse, on vera si elle a pris une decision avant demain matin, 
sinon, j'aimerai bien avoir Yvos...


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

Question.
On peut emprunter un peu de pognon à son parrain ... ?
Eventuellement son cabriolet.
Voire la maison de campagne.
Sa femme ?
Au mieux le voilier.
Son mac ?


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, de toute facon, me casse, on vera si elle a pris une decision avant demain matin,
> sinon, j'aimerai bien avoir Yvos...


en plus il écoute du vieux rock (pas si vieux que sa quand même)


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle en met du temps a prendre une décisions.
> en même temps un parrain comme toi !!!!!!!
> faut y réfléchir a deux ou trois foi.


Réfléchir ? Ça dépend pour qui


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchir ? Ça dépend pour qui


le miroir.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le miroir.


Bien sur je parlais pour moi


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur je parlais pour moi


dure de réfléchir quand on a un cerveau d'éponge.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dure de réfléchir quand on a un cerveau d'éponge.


Déjà dit


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà dit


bon bien s'est du redit alors a croire que s'est vrai.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Parce que tu crois qu'on rigole ici ?

Vraiment...


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois qu'on rigole ici ?
> 
> Vraiment...


heu sa dépend des foi mes se soir oui j'ai bien envie de rire et de faire n'importe quoi (tout en restant dans la charte bien sur)


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Est ce que la relecture est obligatoire dans la charte ?


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la relecture est obligatoire dans la charte ?


Biensûr, pour la charte, c'est toujours mieux la deuxième fois !


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Biensûr, pour la charte, c'est toujours mieux la deuxième fois !


Toys est toujours à sa première fois ?


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la relecture est obligatoire dans la charte ?


il y a une version audio ? je sais pas lire non plus.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il y a une version audio ? je sais pas lire non plus.


merdum


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il y a une version audio ? je sais pas lire non plus.


applications>iTunes>podcasts>s'abonner


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> applications>iTunes>podcasts>s'abonner


ha j'ai du l'avoir alors j'ai loupé un épisode. mais je la respecte quand même.


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour les vrais de vrais nouveaux nioubs (qui agissent assez rarement, vu le style qu'on reçoit dans la tronche, si on est trop... trop ce que vous ne voulez pas... ), voir ce thread remonter constamment, c'est pas de la provoc??? 

Sinon, le parrainage, ça sert à quoi, véritablement? Du déniaisage?

(je sens le lien à plein nez...)


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Pour les vrais de vrais nouveaux nioubs (qui agissent assez rarement, vu le style qu'on reçoit dans la tronche, si on est trop... trop ce que vous ne voulez pas... ), voir ce thread remonter constamment, c'est pas de la provoc???
> 
> Sinon, le parrainage, ça sert à quoi, véritablement? Du déniaisage?
> 
> (je sens le lien à plein nez...)


 Je dirais plus, ça sent le pouet :rose:


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le parrainage, ça sert à quoi, véritablement? Du déniaisage?


:afraid: :afraid:

mais pas du tout!! commence par m'envoyer une photo, on avisera après


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Question.
> 
> Au mieux le voiler.



????


----------



## y&b (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ... Sinon, le parrainage, ça sert à quoi ...


A vrai dire, je crois qu'ils cherche encore !


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Question.
> 
> Au mieux la voiler.



????


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

Recherche parrain pour bières, keynote, ciné, Garageband et plus si affinités.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, je crois qu'ils cherche encore !


Mais non 

Tout le monde sait très précisement à quoi ça sert  Mais pour des raisons personelles, je ne pourrais rien dire :rateau:


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le parrainage, ça sert à quoi, véritablement? Du déniaisage?
> 
> (je sens le lien à plein nez...)



c'est une idée de Patochman, qui par radinerie ne se sent pas le portefeuille d'aller se faire inscrire dans une agence matrimoniale.
il déguise ça sous le vetement charitable du patronage mais nul n'est dupe de sa lubricité d'homme des bois.


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Recherche parrain pour bières, keynote, ciné, Garageband


tu payes combien?


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tu payes combien?



Je ne suis certes plus une prime jeunesse, mais je n'ai pas _encore_ besoin de payer. 
Et quand bien même, je ne suis pas sûr de m'adresser à toi


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

je sais pas si t'as bien lu, mais je ne fais pas les "affinités"...

non mais!


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si t'as bien lu, mais je ne fais pas les "affinités"...
> 
> non mais!



J'avais bien lu  Nous sommes donc bien d'accord


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> mais pas du tout!! commence par m'envoyer une photo, on avisera après



La photo est déjà mise sur MacG, à toi de la trouver


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La photo est déjà mise sur MacG, à toi de la trouver


je l'ai déjà trouvé depuis longtemps...


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2006)

Pfff, je viens de la mettre v'là ty pas quelques secondes...

Ty jeune...


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, je viens de la mettre v'là ty pas quelques secondes...


oui oui, dans les user's de la nuit


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis certes plus une prime jeunesse, mais je n'ai pas _encore_ besoin de payer.
> Et quand bien même, je ne suis pas sûr de m'adresser à toi


Ah ces jeunes !...aucun respect .


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien lu  Nous sommes donc bien d'accord





C'est fou ce que la jeune génération peut-être aussi grossière, prude et matériellement intéressée 
On dirait des _avocats de fiduciaires helvètes qui bossent à Nassau_  aucun marge de manoeuvre 



_Au fait, je prend le 2e choix, très cher tonton  même si dans ce cas, ça n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet du fil _

Toujours aucune demande de reconnaissance en nioubité de mon côté... ça commence à m'angoisser. Et si je ne trouvais pas mon nioub attitré ?    


La honte grave ou on peut s'en sortir dans la vie sans ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà...je ne vais pas dormir....
> 
> J'attendrais... le jour et la nuit.... j'attendrais toujours ton retour ...
> 
> Mode Dalida on....



Je pense que tu as suffisamment porté la perruque blonde donc te voilà avec un lien de parenté avec Echidna   C'est un CDD et je ne porte personne sur mon dos que ceci soit bien clair


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Recherche parrain pour bières, keynote, ciné, Garageband et plus si affinités.


Pareil !


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !




Pas mieux...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Papy, Charlub, La mouette ... 3 le compte est bon !


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

en parlant de parrains et tout :rose: je le dis ici aussi 

si, si c'est absolument dans le sujet


----------



## Freelancer (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Papy, Charlub, La mouette ... 3 le compte est bon !



rhooo p*tain, on est 3, on peut faire les _Charlie's Angels_. il faut se partager les rôles: on envoie La Mouette sur le terrain (il faut qqn pour enquêter), Charlub va crapahuter dans la boue, et puis moi je reste au bord de la piscine à siroter des cosmopolitans dans de jolis vêtements :love: :love: :love:
Hey la bergère, tu fais Bosley? :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

On peut faire les Dalton aussi


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Je fais Charlie sinon rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire les Dalton aussi



Ou les rois mages.


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire les Dalton aussi


3 averel, oui


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 3 averel, oui




QUi fait Rantanplan  ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 3 averel, oui




Et voilà le 4eme !


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà le 4eme !


rantanplan ne parle pas


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> rantanplan ne parle pas




A la niche   

Avec chaton


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

j'ai hésité à lui balancer celle là comme coupd'boule... 

il a eu droit à l'autre


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> rantanplan ne parle pas




Oui mais il peut se lécher les c******s ! Et ça c'est un don du Doc !


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et ça c'est un don du Doc !


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d :d :d


en majuscule les "D", en majuscule... 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

>


:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

>




On a l'auréole qu'on peut ..


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

:*:*:*:*:*:*:*:*

****** de ***** 

Auto censure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Loin de moi l'envie de vous déranger, mais ce fil part en flood depuis trop de pages maintenant. L'idée d'accompagner les nioubes pendant leurs premiers mois sur macG était pourtant bonne. La plupart d'entre eux se plaignent d'agressivité et de moqueries de la part d'anciens, et même de pas franchement anciens qui se croient anciens... Bref. Vu le peu de cas que vous faites de cette idée qui visait à expliquer aux nouveaux arrivants les rudiments de l'utilisation de notre forum et des subtilités non écrites de la fameuse "charte" qui les régit, vu l'insuccès des tentatives de certains méritants à relancer le sujet initial, je suis *encore une fois* obligé de vous rappeler à l'ordre et de vous enjoindre à revenir sans écart dans le-dit sujet sans quoi, je le fermerai.

Ce fil au but attirant est devenu un ramassis de ????, de :d:d:d:d, et d'autres insignifiances lourdes de vide. Franchement ?

Vous n'en avez pas marre d'être si prolixes dans l'improductivité ?

PATOCHMAN, si t'as un avis ou une idée, c'est le moment de sauver ton fil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> PATOCHMAN, si t'as un avis ou une idée, c'est le moment de sauver ton fil



oops désolé... J'ai mélangé avec mon MP.... Quel nioub!


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> oops désolé... J'ai mélangé avec mon MP.... Quel nioub!


besoin d'un parrain? 

bon sérieusement, c'est vrai que ce fil part en vrille et en repère de floodeurs par moment... je pense aussi qu'on peut fermer ou laisser couler!! c'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de p'tit nouveaux, mais ils ne traînent pas trop au bar! en revanche, la sortie des macs-intel à rameuté une horde de troll.


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> oops désolé... J'ai mélangé avec mon MP.... Quel nioub!



En es tu sur?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> oops désolé... J'ai mélangé avec mon MP.... Quel nioub!



Et comment veux-tu que la pov' Dory progresse avec un parrain pareil  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2006)

Pas comme la mienne


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2006)

Content de sa progression SM ?


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En es tu sur?


Écoute...T'aboutiras à rien avec un parrain pareil..sinon a vivre dans le confinement d'un taudis sans electricité.Faire cent kilometre a l'arriere d'une mobylette pour aller acheter ton pain sur des routes montagneuses et cahotantes, te laver en pieds dans l'eau  glaciale des rivieres peuplées de sangsues, écouter du tino rossi a la mandoline chaque soir pour unique distraction, c'est ça que tu veux?
Non bien sur...
Voila pourquoi, par exceptionnel, je te propose de te parrainer.
Tu en apprendras davantage a mes cotés que dans l'intimité pariate de cette brute des steppes .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Écoute...T'aboutiras à rien avec un parrain pareil..sinon a vivre dans le confinement d'un taudis sans electricité.Faire cent kilometre a l'arriere d'une mobylette pour aller acheter ton pain sur des routes montagneuses et cahotantes, te laver en pieds dans l'eau  glaciale des rivieres peuplée de sangsues, écouter du tino rossi a la mandoline chaque soir pour unique distraction, c'est ça que tu veux?
> Non bien sur...
> Voila pourquoi, par exceptionnel, je te propose de te parrainer.
> Tu en apprendras davantage a mes cotés que dans l'intimité pariate de cette brute des steppes .



Et toi, qui te parraine petit ?


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, qui te parraine petit ?



j'ai pas besoin de m'enjuponner dans une institutrice...j'ai fait mes armes dans les Légions sodomaniaques de sonnyboy, dois-je te le rapeller.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait mes armes dans les Légions sodomaniaques de sonnyboy, dois-je te le rapeller.



Dommage. Tu n'aurais pas été le premier que j'amène du côté obscur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas besoin de m'enjuponner dans une institutrice...j'ai fait mes armes dans les Légions sodomaniaques de sonnyboy, dois-je te le rapeller.



T'étais passif?... Parce que le gars Sonny c'est plutôt un actif...


----------



## reineman (19 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'étais passif?... Parce que le gars Sonny c'est plutôt un actif...




sabre au clair magueule!
toujours, moi...flamberge au vent....


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

61 pages...
C't'horrib'
Si ça se trouve quelqu'un veut m'adopter, ou a émis le souhait bien compréhensible d'être par moi adopté, et chui même po au courant...
Tout ça parce que je suis trop flemmasse pour relire tout le bouzin.
J'ai honte, ne me regardez pas, laissez moi retourner dans mon mutisme...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2006)

He oh toi t'as fais un podcast quand même


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

Pas d'humour douteux quand j'évoque des destins brisés...


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Faut fusionner avec destin de gloires....


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 61 pages...
> C't'horrib'
> Si ça se trouve quelqu'un veut m'adopter, ou a émis le souhait bien compréhensible d'être par moi adopté, et chui même po au courant...
> Tout ça parce que je suis trop flemmasse pour relire tout le bouzin.
> J'ai honte, ne me regardez pas, laissez moi retourner dans mon mutisme...


fait une recherche !:rateau:


----------



## Lila (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 61 pages...
> C't'horrib'
> Si ça se trouve quelqu'un veut m'adopter.



.....t'es trop vieux   !!!!


----------



## valoriel (20 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...t'es trop vieux   !!!!


surtout trop moche


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

Vous êtes méchants. 
Je vois pas pourquoi je serais trop vieux ou trop moche, regardez, Toys il dit bien qu'il est le nioub's à Lumai!

 

Ah j'vous claque bien le beignet là hein...


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes méchants.
> Je vois pas pourquoi je serais trop vieux ou trop moche, regardez, Toys il dit bien qu'il est le nioub's à Lumai!
> 
> 
> ...



je suis sont nioub's s'est tout.


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis sont nioub's s'est tout.


:love:


----------



## anntraxh (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes méchants.
> Je vois pas pourquoi je serais trop vieux ou trop moche, regardez, Toys il dit bien qu'il est le nioub's à Lumai!
> 
> 
> ...



Tope là, j'adopte le vieux moche pustuleux 
Mouahahaha , lui qui espérait une biche du forum 


il écope d'une vieille !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2006)

Y'a deja quelqu'un qui parraine JULIEOO7?

Si non je suis volontaire: j'aime les défis!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2006)

/me encourage jpmiss du fond du coeur  :love:


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

y'a personnnnnnne qui veut de moi !!!!!!!!   :rose: 

ou alors je ne suis deja plus considéré comme un nioubi ..... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> y'a personnnnnnne qui veut de moi !!!!!!!!   :rose:
> 
> ou alors je ne suis deja plus considéré comme un nioubi ..... :mouais:



Non, non, rassure-toi : c'est bien que personne ne veut de toi.


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> y'a personnnnnnne qui veut de moi !!!!!!!!   :rose:
> 
> ou alors je ne suis deja plus considéré comme un nioubi ..... :mouais:


je veux bien si tu veux mais je passe pas beaucoup en journée.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien si tu veux mais je passe pas beaucoup en journée.



On fait des pyramides maintenant?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> On fait des pyramides maintenant?...




*Comme tu proposes*
tu auras le droit d'être tout en haut.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a deja quelqu'un qui parraine JULIEOO7?
> 
> Si non je suis volontaire: j'aime les défis!



 bizarre...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

Tiens et moi j'ai pas de parrain ou de marraine ???

Mais bordel personne ne m'aime ici !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et moi j'ai pas de parrain ou de marraine ???
> 
> Mais bordel personne ne m'aime ici !!!!!



Mais tu sais bien que tu seras toujours mon nioube à moi... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

ça fout les jetons...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fout les jetons...



Ça devrait surtout inquiéter les autres...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bizarre...


Ses chveux longs ? ça fait toujours ça la première fois


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça devrait surtout inquiéter les autres...



Je suis trèèèèèèèèèèèès inquiet


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et moi j'ai pas de parrain ou de marraine ???
> 
> Mais bordel personne ne m'aime ici !!!!!




Mais si on t'aime Choupinou 
Fais pas ton bougon comme ça...


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2006)

et dire que j'ai rêvé de Supermoquette cette nuit  .





_Ca, ça m'inquiète vraiment _


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a deja quelqu'un qui parraine JULIEOO7?
> 
> Si non je suis volontaire: j'aime les défis!


C'est quand le baptème?
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /me encourage jpmiss du fond du coeur  :love:


T'as vu en plus ses centres d'interets à la julie G4 !!!! Houlala !!!
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu en plus ses centres d'interets à la julie G4 !!!! Houlala !!!
> :love:




et heureusement que j'ai pas tout indiqué!:rateau:


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et heureusement que j'ai pas tout indiqué!:rateau:


Oui, du coup tu t'es fait bien remarqué sur ce coup là !  
Tu vas voir qu'ils vont tous être fan de plongée tout à coups....lol
Alors il t'as baptisé Jpmiss ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui, du coup tu t'es fait bien remarqué sur ce coup là !
> Tu vas voir qu'ils vont tous être fan de plongée tout à coups....lol
> Alors il t'as baptisé Jpmiss ?



bah m'est avis qu'il ne sera pas à court de BONNES idées en la matière:hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2006)

surtout qu'on sait comment il baptise JPMiss...


----------



## krystof (23 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et moi j'ai pas de parrain ou de marraine ???
> 
> Mais bordel personne ne m'aime ici !!!!!


 
Bah si pourtant... page 2 ou 3 si je n'm'abuse...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Ca, ça m'inquiète vraiment _



Ça dépend. Pollution nocturne ou pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2006)

Tant qu'il n'était pas question d'coups d'boules :affraid:


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend. Pollution nocturne ou pas ?


Non rien de s****l, je le voyais juste passer avec sa grosse moustache et ses lunettes.
Rien de particulier au réveil. Enfin pas vraiment de quoi s'inquiéter. Juste le fait de rêver du personnage, ça fait bizarre.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il n'était pas question d'coups d'boules :affraid:



Tant pis, j'ai pas pu me retenir, j'aurai du te le dire avant  



			
				machinacoodbool a dit:
			
		

> *OK pour le coodbool vert*


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

on adopte encore dans les coins?


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> on adopte encore dans *les coins?*




On tourne en *rond*


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On tourne en *rond*


 ca a pas de coins un rond.Sauf en belgique...enfin il parait!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ca a pas de coins un rond.Sauf en belgique...enfin il parait!!



vi, mais les suisses sont plus carrés :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> on adopte encore dans les coins?



parce que tu veux un parrain en + d'une maman Steff?


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu veux un parrain en + d'une maman Steff?


non simple question...tu sais ca fait un petit moment que j'ai arrété de vouloir me faire parrainer.au moins un petit paquet de page!!
Pas besoin de parrain mais j'ai cru voir dans un autre fil quelqu'un qui cherchait un parrain.
Pis en plus c'est vrai que j'ai une momon et que c'est bien mieux!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> non simple question...tu sais ca fait un petit moment que j'ai arrété de vouloir me faire parrainer.au moins un petit paquet de page!!
> Pas besoin de parrain mais j'ai cru voir dans un autre fil quelqu'un qui cherchait un parrain.
> Pis en plus c'est vrai que j'ai une momon et que c'est bien mieux!!!!  :love:




mdr! me voilà rassurée alors, moi qui pensait que mon fils voulait déjà quitter le "home sweet home" de sa moman  :love:


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mdr! me voilà rassurée alors, moi qui pensait que mon fils voulait déjà quitter le "home sweet home" de sa moman  :love:


 mais non ca c'est dans laréalité que ca se passe comme ca.Encore que de moins en moins.
Mais chez MacG on y reste le plus longtemps possible !!!! Jusqu'a que tu m'foute dehors a coup de pied au c**... tu vas pas le faire hein? du moins pas tout de suite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> mais non ca c'est dans laréalité que ca se passe comme ca.Encore que de moins en moins.
> Mais chez MacG on y reste le plus longtemps possible !!!! Jusqu'a que tu m'foute dehors a coup de pied au c**... tu vas pas le faire hein? du moins pas tout de suite !!!




promis car c sûrement moi qui serait sortie à coup de pied au C.. avant


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Ici on adopte


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> promis car c sûrement moi qui serait sortie à coup de pied au C.. avant


mais non ca se passera bien tu vas voir! 
Pis au pire du pire ca sera pas la fin du monde...


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

c'est comment de flooder en famille ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> c'est comment de flooder en famille ? :mouais:



tu te fais une scène de ménage en "live"  

 :rateau:


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> c'est comment de flooder en famille ? :mouais:


pareil que quand on est seul sauf que ben la on est deux....Et plus ou moins en famille d'ailleurs...:mouais:


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> c'est comment de flooder en famille ? :mouais:


sa evite de faire les question et les réponse en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pareil que quand on est seul sauf que ben la on est deux....Et plus ou moins en famille d'ailleurs...:mouais:



pardonnez les mots maladroits de mon fiston 
Steff, nous monopolisons le fil des adoptions et ce n'est pas le but n'est ce pas? 
alors, je te suggère d'aller ranger ta chambre et de faire tes devoirs


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> pardonnez les mots maladroits de mon fiston
> Steff, nous monopolisons le fil des adoptions et ce n'est pas le but n'est ce pas?
> alors, je te suggère d'aller ranger ta chambre et de faire tes devoirs


 mais non pour demain j'ai rien a faire...J'ai tout fais pendant mes heures d'études ce matin!!
.. 
Bon ok J'y vais ...


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> alors, je te suggère d'aller ranger ta chambre et de faire tes devoirs


 
bah c'est dangeureux on dirait de flooder avec sa môman


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

_kof! kof! si ce fil pouvait reprendre son cours normal (si tant est qu'il en ait un)_


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _kof! kof! si ce fil pouvait reprendre son cours normal (si tant est qu'il en ait un)_


 

heu flooder c'est mal  
avec sa môman ou quelqu'un d'autre d'ailleurs ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est dangeureux on dirait de flooder avec sa môman



pas du tout, juste une phrase et hop çà file droit "un tanguy" tout Mimi


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Janvier 2006)

"Vous êtes prié de laisser les toilettes dans l'état où vous les avez touvé, merci"


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _kof! kof! si ce fil pouvait reprendre son cours normal (si tant est qu'il en ait un)_



Ah, pas facile le bar hein ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pas facile le bar hein ?  :love:



Toi aussi tu as entendu le murmure d'un poussin modérateur ?  :love:  

Donc voici la liste (ouverte) de celles et ceux qui restent non parrainés :

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse 
- MobyDuck


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Donc voici la liste (ouverte) de celles et ceux qui restent non parrainés :
> 
> ...



Qui veut se dévouer?


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut se dévouer?



Pourquoi?
Tu veux changer de parrain?


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?
> Tu veux changer de parrain?



J'en ai déjà un


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

64 pages
2 adoptées (si j'ai bien compté, j'ai loupé un certains nombre d'épisodes)

2 défections :
- imimi
- moi

Et un qu'on ne sait pas trop où mettre :
- reineman (trop occupé à sautiller derrière sonnyboy, le fut sur les genoux, criant "moi, moi, moi boss !!")

A croire que PATOCHMAN bosse à la sécu...


----------



## r0m1 (23 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as entendu le murmure d'un poussin modérateur ?  :love:
> 
> Donc voici la liste (ouverte) de celles et ceux qui restent non parrainés :
> 
> ...



je crois que toys s'était dévoué pour moi, mais plus de nouvelle ....


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

_kof! kof! donc nous en étions là :_

Donc voici la liste (ouverte) de celles et ceux qui restent non parrainés :

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- reineman
- fredintosh
- PonkHead
- r0m1
- imimi
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse 
- MobyDuck


----------



## Warflo (23 Janvier 2006)

Et moi ???


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _kof! kof! donc nous en étions là :_
> 
> Donc voici la liste (ouverte) de celles et ceux qui restent non parrainés :
> 
> ...


 
ben ouais mais voilà, à tout effacer pour "recentrer" le fil t'as pas pris en compte les désistements de reineman, PonkHead et moi-même   :mouais:


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ???


Fais une demande...et tu attends.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ???


Libre à toi de citer le message contenant la liste, d'enlever les balises [quote] et [/quote] et enfin d'*ajouter* ton pseudo à la liste 


			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais mais voilà, à tout effacer pour "recentrer" le fil t'as pas pris en compte les désistements de reineman, PonkHead et moi-même   :mouais:


Libre à toi de citer le message contenant la liste, d'enlever les balises [quote] et [/quote] et enfin d'*oter* ton pseudo à la liste


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ???


j'crois que t'es périmé comme nioub


----------



## Warflo (23 Janvier 2006)

Donc voici la liste (ouverte) de celles et ceux qui restent non parrainés :

- oXyTus
- JULIE007
- G2LOQ
- fredintosh
- r0m1
- gratteur-fou
- StJohnPerse
- lufograph
- samoussa
- l'Ahesse 
- MobyDuck
- Warflo
Edit: Moi périmé?!


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

Je suis trop jeune apparement pour adopter qui que ce soit puis en plus ces derniers temps ca rigole pas trop ici.
Brrr pas chaud ici.


----------



## .Steff (23 Janvier 2006)

XXXX a dit:
			
		

> On est pas la pour ca....


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trop jeune apparement pour adopter qui que ce soit puis en plus ces derniers temps ca rigole pas trop ici.
> Brrr pas chaud ici.



l'adoption ou le parrainage, c'est sérieux et c'est pour la vie! alors on déconne pas!


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

C&#8217;est mieux que la maison Pony ici


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _kof! kof! donc nous en étions là :_



Golf, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2006)

D'abords, il n'y a qu'une majuscule dans mon pseudo.  

Et puis, je ne suis plus à prendre...  (et pas de sous entendu.   )


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Golf, sors de ce corps !





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ce sont des humains et qu'ils s'imaginent que l'anonymat relatif dont ils disposent ici les dispense de se comporter autrement qu'en humains.


Ça manque pas de sel    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2006)

Et des piments oiseaux t'en veux ??

Tu les veux ou les piments oiseaux ???

hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça manque pas de sel    :rateau:



Cela signifie seulement qu'en dehors du sujet que tu cites, où j'interprète un rôle, je suis sujet aux mêmes faiblesses que les autres.
En revanche, je ne pense pas avoir jamais été mesquin. :rateau:


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas tout lu j'ai un peu pris en route....
Je voudrait savoir ce qu'implique vraiment de parrainer quelqu'un(une) ici?
y'a quoi comme obligation?
C'est juste honorifique?
Faut payer?....(lol)


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout lu j'ai un peu pris en route....
> Je voudrait savoir ce qu'implique vraiment de parrainer quelqu'un(une) ici?
> y'a quoi comme obligation?
> C'est juste honorifique?
> Faut payer?....(lol)


C'est gratuit 

Et je sais pas si ça sert réellement à quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Non, ça implique que tu le guides dans sa première année de nioubitude, en l'aidant à trouver ses marques pour qu'il s'intègre tranquillement sans trop de casse. Si c'est un nioube femelle, théoriquement, on le dit pas, mais y'a droit de cuissage aussi. Ah oui. J'oubliais : important, si le nioube déconne, c'est sur le parrain que je tape 
Logique


----------



## Warflo (23 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et je sais pas si ça sert réellement à quelque chose


A guider un nioube dans son long chemin initiatique vers la sagesse


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça implique que tu le guides dans sa première année de nioubitude, en l'aidant à trouver ses marques pour qu'il s'intègre tranquillement sans trop de casse. Si c'est un nioube femelle, théoriquement, on le dit pas, mais y'a droit de cuissage aussi. Ah oui. J'oubliais : important, si le nioube déconne, c'est sur le parrain que je tape
> Logique


Ça n'incite pas les nioubes à déconner  ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> A guider un nioube dans son long chemin initiatique vers la sagesse


Ce ne serait déjà pas si mal d'arriver à en guider certains vers la sortie...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Ça a surtout comme effet de limiter les parrainages


----------



## Warflo (23 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait déjà pas si mal d'arriver à en guider certains vers la sortie...


Je ne me sens pas visé, je ne me sens pas visé, je ne me sens pas visé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me sens pas visé, je ne me sens pas visé, je ne me sens pas visé...


Tu n'étais pas visé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

On peut avoir un avis nous ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'incite pas les nioubes à déconner  ???



ça dépend du parrain (marraine dans mon cas...) :rateau:   

Marraine....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

même sans parrain je suis vraiment bien sur macgé  et tiens à dire que  je resterai accrochée jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça a surtout comme effet de limiter les parrainages


 Je vois 

Je risque pas d'être parrain ou de me faire parrainer


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour être parrain ou parrainer (ce qui me semble être globalement la même chose, non ?) il faudrait déjà que tu sois digne de le devenir...
Patienter encore tu dois, jeune padawan


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon.. on me signale en coulisse, que l'âge faisant, je me ramollis. Donc, je dois rétablir.


*TU PEUX CREVER OUAIS !!!!!!*


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour être parrain ou parrainer (ce qui me semble être globalement la même chose, non ?) il faudrait déjà que tu sois digne de le devenir...
> Patienter encore tu dois, jeune padawan



Merci de se reférer à mes sages paroles....


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. on me signale en coulisse, que l'âge faisant, je me ramollis. Donc, je dois rétablir.
> 
> 
> *TU PEUX CREVER OUAIS !!!!!!*


:mouais: 

T'inquiète ça viendra un jour ou l'autre 

Et je voulais dire être parrain ou se faire parrainer :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour être parrainé, tu peux demander une dérogation...


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

Le meilleur parrain ce serait qui pour moi ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur parrain ce serait qui pour moi ?



une gratounette qui abrase bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur parrain ce serait qui pour moi ?



Ça dépend. Il faut te rendre drôle aussi ou juste te tenir la main ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> *TU PEUX CREVER OUAIS !!!!!!*



Aaaaaah! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: Ben voilàààààààà! Tu vois, quand tu veux :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> une gratounette qui abrase bien ?


Hum... Ouais une bonne grattounette :love:

PS : Doc, j'ai pas besoin de devenir drôle, tu y es déjà


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur parrain ce serait qui pour moi ?


*String*
léopard.


----------



## Franswa (23 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *String*
> léopard.


C'est qui ? :love:

Tu peux me la présenter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2006)

'Cré nom de Dieu!!! C'est devenu les soldes dans un comice agricole ce thread!!!


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour être parrainé, tu peux demander une dérogation...



Vous acceptez les chèques ...? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi oui  Paypal ça va pas ?


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui  Paypal ça va pas ?



Une boite de RonRon© ferait l'affaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

On a dit dérogation, pas éructation...


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

OK je passe la main ...


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

Tu est déjà parrain de quelqu'un BACKY ????


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais chuuuut, j'ai eu droit à une super dérogation 

J'apprends pas vite


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

Toi aussi tu apprends vite lorsque qu'on t'explique lentement :rateau: ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais chuuuut, j'ai eu droit à une super dérogation
> 
> J'apprends pas vite


Là, j'avoue qu'il y a eu une dérogation conséquente...  

Y'a du boulot. Je la soupçonne de faire traîner les choses en longueur.  Mais vous connaissez mon sens du dévouement. Je ne la lâcherai pas tant qu'elle ne sera pas parfaite ! Rassurez-vous !


:rose:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

....tous les "couples" vont y passer.....:rateau: :rateau:   
bon... aprés y'en a qui ont des avatars ou pseudos pas très "propices" au croquis.....  






mais j'essaierais de n'oublier personne !!!.....  
be careful.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait qu'une des jambes de patoche entoure bien la botte droite de Dory, qu'on lui voie aussi la langue qui sort de la bouche... et qu'un mouvement du bassin soit perceptible aussi...

(note : Faut que je retrouve une photo de ce con de caniche là... pfff)


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait qu'une des jambes de patoche entoure bien la botte droite de Dory, qu'on lui voie aussi la langue qui sort de la bouche... et qu'un mouvement du bassin soit perceptible aussi...



un coup de gomme...et tout peut se changer......


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

Moi je veux bien être le nioub de NED :love:

Je suis entrain de finir ma déco de planche de surf pour demain matin donc comme ça tu peux m'apprendre plein de petit truc


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Vous iriez bien ensemble oui...


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal comme faire-part 

Ça donnerait presque envie de transgresser certains principes


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....tous les "couples" vont y passer.....:rateau: :rateau:



Excellent!!!

Tous les "couples" vont y passer?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

(tirhum ? Si t'as encore un peu de ton 3B de dispo...  )


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

De parrain et de filleul hein ! Pas les autres !


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> tirhum a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle santé! :love:  Ça me fait penser que je n'ai toujours pas de parrain


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De parrain et de filleul hein ! Pas les autres !


Ben quoi ? faut pas voir le mal partout non plus ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Excellent!!!
> 
> Tous les "couples" vont y passer?



c'est le moment de refaire la liste...pas des nioubes !!      des couples !!    
qui s'y colle ?   
pas moi, peux pas tout faire.....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Quelle santé! :love:  Ça me fait penser que je n'ai toujours pas de parrain




Je t'aurais bien pris mais t'es trop vieux ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer ? Je crois que la bergère a besoin qu'on la détrompe 


(j'ai pas dit "dégauchisse" hein ? )


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Du moment que tu ne me demandes pas de la déniaiser


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vous iriez bien ensemble oui...


*NED* 

Ça te dit ?


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> De parrain et de filleul hein ! Pas les autres !




Quoique si ta patte est bien chaude tirhum, pourquoi ne pas aussi faire les couples "réels"...


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien pris mais t'es trop vieux ...



Je te ferais profiter de ma carte vermeil :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais non. Ce n'est pas le bon fil 

Là, c'est parrain-marraine / filleul-filleule... Et oui, pourquoi ne pas croquer tout ça, mais c'est un boulot énorme.


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non. Ce n'est pas le bon fil
> Là, c'est parrain-marraine / filleul-filleule... Et oui, pourquoi ne pas croquer tout ça, mais c'est un boulot énorme.



voui... et j'imagine l'ampleur du taf  
en tout cas, super boulot tirhum 

vivement la suite


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer ? Je crois que la bergère a besoin qu'on la détrompe
> 
> 
> (j'ai pas dit "dégauchisse" hein ? )




Ah non je me trompe pas ... Il est vieux papy. La preuve la dernière fois il avait du mal à finir ses "Shirley Temple" c'est pour dire !


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est le moment de refaire la liste...pas des nioubes !!      des couples !!
> qui s'y colle ?
> pas moi, peux pas tout faire.....



Qui tient les registres de baptêmes depuis la disparition du clergé ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Laisse lui te montrer sa jeunesse d'âme 

Bon. Pas de parrainage entre vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je te ferais profiter de ma carte vermeil :love:




Mouais faut voir ... Ca demande réflexion ...


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2006)

:rateau:   * Il est bien mon filleul... nananèèèèèèèèreuuuuuu 
*


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non je me trompe pas ... Il est vieux papy. La preuve la dernière fois il avait du mal à finir ses "Shirley Temple" c'est pour dire !



Qu'est-ce que tu en sais d'abord? quand j'entamais la petite Shirley, tu avais déjà pris un allez simple pour Long-Island depuis longtemps


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Laisse lui te montrer sa jeunesse d'âme
> 
> Bon. Pas de parrainage entre vous ?




T'inquiète je la connais assez sa jeunesse d'âme au papy !  

Son rire de Hyène aussi !


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

un dessin et le fil s'affole... :rateau: 



			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Quoique si ta patte est bien chaude tirhum, pourquoi ne pas aussi faire les couples "réels"...



ça...ça vas pas être possib' !! :mouais:  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non. Ce n'est pas le bon fil
> 
> Là, c'est parrain-marraine / filleul-filleule... Et oui, pourquoi ne pas croquer tout ça, mais c'est un boulot énorme.



ça reste un amusement; je veux bien "croquer" (pas de mauvais esprit au fond de la salle !!...) tout les couples parrain/filleuls !....  
mais j'ai aussi du boulot (je suis en train de bosser, là, tout de suite...  ) donc...patience.....
faites donc plutôt une liste.....et des couples; c'est le moment de publier les bans...


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Son rire de Hyène aussi !


   

rhaaaa... demain soir j'irais draguer Shirley à long island :love:


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Laisse lui te montrer sa jeunesse d'âme



Prend exemple Stargazer... BackCat ferait un bon parrain, _lui_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

merci 
Justement, puisqu'apparemment une proie s'est prise dans les mailles de mon filet... va falloir se magner m'sieur tirhum, parce que là, ça bataille... j'suis monté léger, j'aimerais pas casser la ligne


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Prend exemple Stargazer... BackCat ferait un bon parrain, _lui_




C'est pour ça que j'hésite à te prendre. Tu risques de sombrer un peu plus encore et de continuer sur la mauvaise voie ..


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2006)

don't forget... il y en avait déjà une de triplette...  :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon, BackCat, on rédige un bon de parrainage? :rose:


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

Faut partager alors !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Ça attendra demain pour maintenant...
J'ai enfin fini le boulot, j'me casse !

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Faut partager alors !



un moderateur du bar, c'est pas deux nioubs à mi-temps qui vont lui faire peur   

Quand tu parles de partager, c'est de l'emploi du temps dont tu parles?
Sinon, on voit par mp qui prend le haut et qui prend le bas


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un moderateur du bar, c'est pas deux nioubs à mi-temps qui vont lui faire peur
> 
> Quand tu parles de partager, c'est de l'emploi du temps dont tu parles?
> Sinon, on voit par mp qui prend le haut et qui prend le bas




Garde alternée ça te va ? Je suis rodée


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

Purée, j'aurai du y aller molo avec mes PA, je leur ai fait peur. Pas une demande impressionnée ou même craintive...

Personne ne s'intéresse à un cosmonaute héroïque comme parain ou filleul. Pas parrain à l'église, je savais pourquoi depuis un moment mais ici . Ca blesse quand même. _Dur dur pour les Goths_ 

Tu me diras, ça fait aussi moins de cadeaux en fin d'année


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

désolé je poste ici car je l'ai perdu de mon navigateur.

ceci n'est pas un flood mais un poste de pratique.


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> désolé je poste ici car je l'ai perdu de mon navigateur.
> 
> ceci n'est pas un flood mais un poste de pratique.


         

lumai, va falloir lui expliquer qu'on peut aussi 
s'abonner à une discussion sans poster


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que ça vaut vraiment le coup de s'abonner là..

On tutoie le bon dieu !!!


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

_Doc' tu vas bien ?_ :


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lumai, va falloir lui expliquer qu'on peut aussi
> s'abonner à une discussion sans poster



lumai ils font rien que de m'embété les monsieurs!


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> *NED*
> 
> Ça te dit ?



OK CA ROULE !!!!
Je parraine Franswa (même si il est plus gradé que moi...lol)
Mais il reste plus jeune et a beaucoup a apprendre encore.
L'affinité bretonne nous lie pas mal. On s'est déjà beaucoup parlé, et rendu des coup de mains, des conseils, ect....
Donc ca tombe pile poil 

Faut remplir un truc où?
Y'a quoi a faire?


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

> Faut remplir un truc où?
> Y'a quoi a faire?



Le signaler dans ta signature...  
Mes félicitations


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon ba voilà !
Il est même pas au courant pour l'instant, je l'ai envoyé dans les vagues à 12 degrés pour qu'il essaye sa nouvelle planche et qu'il se fasse un peu les pieds.....


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> OK CA ROULE !!!!
> Je parraine Franswa (même si il est plus gradé que moi...lol)
> Mais il reste plus jeune et a beaucoup a apprendre encore.
> Faut remplir un truc où?
> Y'a quoi a faire?





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le signaler dans ta signature...
> Mes félicitations



voilàà...c'est pas si dur la publication des bans !!.....   
faudrait quand même refaire une liste que je puisse "croquer" les heureux "couples" au fur et à mesure ( quand j'aurais le temps  !!)..........:rateau:   









nous avons donc pour l'instant en images un couple (le premier de ce fil et....un trio !!)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Doc' tu vas bien ?_ :



En fait, moyen. Ça va moyen.


----------



## bens (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est juste pour dire à tous les détracteurs de ce fil qui affirment qu'un parrain/une marraine ne sert à rien qu'ils se trompent largement... :hein: 
Nan, mais c'est vrai quoi !!! 
Quand on est un nioub' parrainé/marrainé, on a l'air un peu moins nioub'*, on fait moins de gaffes, on apprend à se servir des outils du forum... si, si, être filleul c'est bien !!!
Et en plus ma marraine, elle est top bien !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


* quoiqu'avec une intervention comme ça... :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour dire à tous les détracteurs de ce fil qui affirment qu'un parrain/une marraine ne sert à rien qu'ils se trompent largement... :hein:
> Nan, mais c'est vrai quoi !!!
> Quand on est un nioub' parrainé/marrainé, on a l'air un peu moins nioub'*, on fait moins de gaffes, on apprend à se servir des outils du forum... si, si, être filleul c'est bien !!!
> Et en plus ma marraine, elle est top bien !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


Ouais... En attendant, on attend ton portrait dans ton profil...


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... En attendant, on attend ton portrait dans ton profil...



Ou une petite reunion autour d'Ichat histoire de faire connaissance


----------



## Franswa (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voilàà...c'est pas si dur la publication des bans !!.....
> faudrait quand même refaire une liste que je puisse "croquer" les heureux "couples" au fur et à mesure ( quand j'aurais le temps  !!)..........:rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


Le prochain, Yoda et bob ?


----------



## teo (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En fait, moyen. Ça va moyen.




Ouais... ça doit être de saison alors, moi c'est pareil. Je viendrai t'embêter sur le chat un de ces quat'.   :rateau:





			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ou une petite reunion autour d'Ichat histoire de faire connaissance



Y'a aussi des vrais bars qui sont ouverts et accueillants certains samedis soirs aussi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... ça doit être de saison alors, moi c'est pareil. Je viendrai t'embêter sur le chat un de ces quat'.   :rateau:


Tu sais que tu es le bienvenu.


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

moi, les nioub's plutôt que de les adopter, je préfére les faire moi même&#8230;


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> lumai ils font rien que de m'embété les monsieurs!


Bah si tu postais pas n'importe quoi aussi !  

Tu as en haut de la discussion un menu "Outil de la discussion" où on peut s'abonner au fil affiché...


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> moi, les nioub's plutôt que de les adopter, je préfére les faire moi même&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

J'en connais d'autres...


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah si tu postais pas n'importe quoi aussi !
> 
> Tu as en haut de la discussion un menu "Outil de la discussion" où on peut s'abonner au fil affiché...


merci nounou.

[mode=théatrale] amis que ferai-je sans toi [mode= théatrale/off]


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

_On pourrait imaginer un truc « stupide », comme dans le forum rendez-vous, avec une belle liste toute simple, les implications du parrainage et tout et tout. Non ?

En même temps, à part l'effet de nouveauté, vous en ferez quoi dans trois mois du parrainage ?
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _On pourrait imaginer un truc « stupide », comme dans le forum rendez-vous, avec une belle liste toute simple, les implications du parrainage et tout et tout. Non ?
> _



Hop, copie d'écran. C'est golf qui va être content...

Ah elle est belle la solidarité intermodérationnelle !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hop, copie d'écran. C'est golf qui va être content...
> 
> Ah elle est belle la solidarité intermodérationnelle !



 j'y avais mis les formes quand même : y'a des guilles



"je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums je n'utiliserai plus le language  parlé dans les forums " 




_
salaud !   _


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _En même temps, à part l'effet de nouveauté, vous en ferez quoi dans trois mois du parrainage ?
> _


un nouveau fil?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'y avais mis les formes quand même : y'a des guilles



Ouais, ben va pas t'imaginer que tu pourras faire celui qui l'a pas dit ou qu'on a mal compris. Ça ne prend pas avec moi, jeune homme !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _On pourrait imaginer un truc « stupide », comme dans le forum rendez-vous, ...
> _


Wouh pinèze !!!!  Là, ça vient de glisser !


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Wouh pinèze !!!!  Là, ça vient de glisser !




ben c'est le but de ce fil non ? , de glisser  mais ça venait toujours pas 


_En fait c'est parfaitement compréhensible dans le contexte de mes pensée et pas du tout insultant; plutôt dans le sens simple is beautiful avec stupid à la place de simple? non ?? toujours pas??_


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est le but de ce fil non ? , de glisser  mais ça venait toujours pas
> 
> 
> _En fait c'est parfaitement compréhensible dans le contexte de mes pensée et pas du tout insultant; plutôt dans le sens simple is beautiful avec stupid à la place de simple? non ?? toujours pas??_



Il glisse vite, il saute, il rate l'op traken, et il se rattrape !
C'est herminator !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Drôle de façon de lutter pour un monde "maïer" ?





Ok ok.. j'y vais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Drôle de façon de lutter pour un monde "maïer" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modo Academy ? :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vi _mais là sinon, on ferme ? ou on efface tout (rire sardonique)_


M'en fous, j'ai ma copie d'écran ! 



_j'ai fait un peu de ménage vers là mais n'ai rien effacé_


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Dites moi chers Modos et Admins adorés....
dans nos profils il y a une ligne "Parrainages"
Donc pour moi où mon fillot Franswa on change comment la ligne de 0 à "1" ???
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2006)

Ben en fait *cela ne peut pas fonctionner comme cela
*

_mais la réponse était trouvable dans la foire aux questions accessible très facilement_


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Ahhh !!!
OK bon ba autant pour moi....
snif.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Au temps ! Bordel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Au temps ! Bordel !!!



les deux sont admis


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les deux sont admis


Ha ! c'est le vénérable sage qui l'a dit..alors.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha ! c'est le vénérable sage qui l'a dit..alors.








[/IMG]

il va bouder maintenant 

ben non: reviens


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Je bouderais si j'avais tort... Or les deux orthographes sont admises, mais n'ont pas le même sens.
Et puis ce n'est pas si grave. Je l'ai déjà dit, mais si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, j'écrirai même ça OTAN pour moi...


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je bouderais si j'avais tort... Or les deux orthographes sont admises, mais n'ont pas le même sens.
> Et puis ce n'est pas si grave. Je l'ai déjà dit, mais si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, j'écrirai même ça OTAN pour moi...


c'est deja pris...Par l'OTAN... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Mon Dieu ???? Aurais-je écrit OTAN inconsciemment en référence à l'OTAN ?
Fichtre.


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

otan pour moi je suis pas au bonne endroit






salut! la porte; au fond; a gauche .......


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu ???? Fichtre.


saperlipopette, que diantre !!!
(ca s'écrit comme ça vénérable??? ché pu)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Tout est bon !! PALSEMBLEU !!!


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu ???? Aurais-je écrit OTAN inconsciemment en référence à l'OTAN ?
> Fichtre.


qui sait c'est peut etre ton destin ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Mon destin ? L'OTAN ? Dans ce cas là, j'aurais mon destin dans le dos


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mon destin ? L'OTAN ? Dans ce cas là, j'aurais mon destin dans le dos



tu voulais pas dire * ton dessin *dans le dos...?,  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu voulais pas dire * ton dessin *dans le dos...?,  :rateau:



...des seins dans le dos  :mouais: :afraid: 

... 

:casse: je sors !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu voulais pas dire * ton dessin *dans le dos...?,  :rateau:


Aussi, mais ça, tout le monde ne le sait pas !


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

dessin ou dessein dans le dos.Attention deux choses différentes !!


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, mais ça, tout le monde ne le *savait* pas !


ben voilà, maintenant tout le monde est au courant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Y'a être au courant et être au courant


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

Y'en a qu'on le feu au cul, d'autre le chat au derrière.


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'on le feu au cul, d'autre le chat au derrière.




Faudrait prévoir la bassine d'eau fraîche pas loin pour les soirées intimes...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'on le feu au cul, d'autre le chat au derrière.


Les veinards...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qu'on le feu au cul, d'autre le chat au derrière.


Dans l'dos, guenille !!!! :mouais: Dans l'dos !!!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les veinards...


Tu dis ça pour la première locution ou la deuxième ? Parce que si c'est pour la deuxième, j'eus apprécié que dans le doute tu emploies le féminin  (par contre pour le pluriel, ça me flatte   )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si c'est pour la deuxième, j'eus apprécié que dans le doute tu emploies le féminin  (par contre pour le pluriel, ça me flatte   )


Mon Moi, ce qu'ils peuvent être coincés ces hétéros !...

S'il n'y a que ça pour te rassurer, je peux mettre "[MGZ] BackCat il aime les filles" en signature.


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'dos, guenille !!!! :mouais: Dans l'dos !!!...



Le dos, le deriière.... c'est un foc, quoi, comme on dit dans la marine à voile et à vapeur !


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

2ème en couleur.....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 2ème en couleur.....:rateau:


C'est normal les six doigts de la main droite ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal les six doigts de la main droite ?



...la fatigue....  :mouais: 
:sleep:


rectificatif : .............







P.S :  ô Doc.......


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...la fatigue....  :mouais:
> :sleep:
> 
> 
> ...





  Excellent mon cher filleul...  :love:

Mais bon, PAtoch c'est pas *le doigt du plaisir* qu'il montre d'habitude ... ???  :rateau:


Dis moi avec tout ça...   tu arrives à faire tous tes travaux en retard...?  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Joli  

Y a gourance sur un doigt ?


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

> Y a gourance sur un doigt ?


Il ne sera pas content ..il faut rectifier..


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Excellent mon cher filleul...  :love:
> 
> Mais bon, PAtoch c'est pas *le doigt du plaisir* qu'il montre d'habitude ... ???  :rateau:



...désolé !!  :rose: 






...j'aurais dû m'en souvenir ("mais c'est bien sûr !!"), mes neurones et mon attention (six doigts !! ça m'était jamais arrivé !!  ) sont partis s'aérer à défaut d'avoir des vacances..... :mouais: 
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne sera pas content ..il faut rectifier..



Raaaaaaaaaaahhhh !! j'vais m'en occuper !!  :rateau: 

en même temps c'est loin la Corse....  




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi avec tout ça...   tu arrives à faire tous tes travaux en retard...?  :mouais:



j'ai eu du rab de délai !!....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est marrant la similitude de racine entre rectifier et rectum...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai qu'à un doigt près c'est presque pareil !


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

sa fait combien de temps que l'on a pas eu une adotion sur se tradada? 



je dit ça mais je dit rien


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant la similitude de racine entre rectifier et rectum...



J'ai dit "modifier" et non autre chose..quand à la similitude...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

donc rect......ification !!.... :rateau: 







P.S : fini les modifs !!!!!! :mouais: :hein: .....je ne prends plus en compte aucune "doléance" !!!!!   :mouais:


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

> fini les modifs   .....je ne prends plus en compte aucune "doléance"



   Je ne pensais pas à ça...mais tu prends des risques...

Tu ne touches pas à mes bottes...


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> donc rect......ification !!.... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agassi a mal tourné.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> donc rect......ification !!.... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum.



C'est tout à fait ça!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> donc rect......ification !!.... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est super 

Qui sont les prochains ?


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> donc rect......ification !!.... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est trop bon je le remets encore une fois...     

Pitin©  que mon *NioubeFilleul*  est bien... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop bon je le remets encore une fois...
> 
> Pitin©  que mon *NioubeFilleul*  est bien... :love:



Ouais... Mais il n'a pas d'aussi belles guiboles que la gamine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est super
> 
> Qui sont les prochains ?



Supermoquette et sa crevette?...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Mais il n'a pas d'aussi belles guiboles que la gamine



*ça !*...t'en sais rien !!....   _mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas de bottes !!_...    



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette et sa crevette?...



son avatar...ben je vois pas ce que c'est (trop petit !) !! et puis son pseudo.... _si je me laisse aller ça va être hors charte...._   
quand à sa ..."crevette", je vois pas qui c'est et j'as pas l'temps de chercher !!!


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> son avatar...ben je vois pas ce que c'est (trop petit !) !! et puis son pseudo.... _si je me laisse aller ça va être hors charte...._
> quand à sa ..."crevette", je vois pas qui c'est et j'as pas l'temps de chercher !!!



Il a croisé Lewis Carroll y'a quelque temps


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *ça !*...t'en sais rien !!....   _mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas de bottes !!_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SM son avatard c'est un homme brun moustachu, avec des lunettes de soleil! Et sa crevette je crois que c'est Galactée?! 

En tout cas c'est vraiment super en couleur!!!  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> son avatar...ben je vois pas ce que c'est (trop petit !) !! et puis son pseudo.... _si je me laisse aller ça va être hors charte...._
> quand à sa ..."crevette", je vois pas qui c'est et j'as pas l'temps de chercher !!!



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1294
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=32665

...Voici donc les fiches des contrevenants...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...Voici donc les fiches des contrevenants...



vous êtes fort civil, mon ami, merci !! .....:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes fort civil, mon ami, merci !! .....:rateau:



La dellation me sied à ravir, ce soir... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La dellation me sied à ravir, ce soir... :love:



une lettre en trop ou une erreur de lettre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une lettre en trop ou une erreur de lettre ?



Va dans le métro, Satanas!!!


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> une lettre en trop ou une erreur de lettre ?



 bien vu!!!!
ça doit être un Lapsus heu... Lape_suce :rose:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Va dans le métro, Satanas!!!



j'te prête un smiley ?.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> bien vu!!!!
> ça doit être un Lapsus heu... Lape_suce :rose:



Toi aussi!!! Et attention à la fermeture des portes automatiques!


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi!!! Et attention à la fermeture des portes automatiques!



Déjà sortie!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'te prête un smiley ?.....



Hmmmmmm... Je l'aime bien, celui-là! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm... Je l'aime bien, celui-là! :love:



Aïeeeeee nan pas taper! :casse: Mais heuuuuuu!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Aïeeeeee nan pas taper! :casse: Mais heuuuuuu!!!



Jamais sur les filles... "Même avec une rose", me disait Mère quand j'étais enfant...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La dellation me sied à ravir, ce soir... :love:





ça me rappelle quelque chose comme mot écrit comme ça mais quoi donc ? 

_No news from the stars here..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quelque chose comme mot écrit comme ça mais quoi donc ?
> 
> _No news from the stars here..._



Bon... A c't'heure-ci, il me semble pas que le métro soit trop bondé...


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Parrainez qui disaient....parrainez.....
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle quelque chose comme mot écrit comme ça mais quoi donc ?
> 
> _No news from the stars here..._



Je suis un peu comme toi. Je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, mais ça ne vient pas.


----------



## Grug2 (26 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu comme toi. Je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, mais ça ne vient pas.


on peut pas etre doué pour tout


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'te prête un smiley ?.....



Y a de l'idée, mais manque un accessoire IN-DIS-PEN-SA-BLE pour notre ami corse : 






 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>




*Clignote pas*
l'auréole...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2006)

Ouiiiiiiii, on sait que c'est toi l'original-à-l'auréole-qui-blinke


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiii, on sait que c'est toi l'original-à-l'auréole-qui-blinke


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Clignote pas*
> l'auréole...


Tu sais bien que tu es le seul à l'avoir....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que tu es le seul à l'avoir....




*Bon, reste à savoir*
ce qui clignote autour de la tête à Patoch alors.

une hostie ?


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, reste à savoir*
> ce qui clignote autour de la tête à Patoch alors.
> 
> une hostie ?


Il faut le lui demander...

Une hostie?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2006)

*Il appréciera*
l'hostie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas etre doué pour tout


Tu as sans doute raison. Il faut bien que je leur laisse ça...


----------



## Nookie (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous comme je l'ai dit la fois ou je me suis inscrit je suis un petit newbie du monde de la pomme.

Lorsque que je me suis présenté Dory m'a très bien accueillie et ma redirigé vers cet page pour un adoption.

Alors la je vous avouerais que je n'est pas trop compris le principe, a bon entendeur  ...


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Nookie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous comme je l'ai dit la fois ou je me suis inscrit je suis un petit newbie du monde de la pomme.
> 
> Lorsque que je me suis présenté Dory m'a très bien accueillie et ma redirigé vers cet page pour un adoption.
> 
> Alors la je vous avouerais que je n'est pas trop compris le principe, a bon entendeur  ...


je vais me faire tapé dessus mais je crois que tu n'est pas le seul a avoir des doutes sur le système de l'adotion.



en gros ta un moins nouveau que toi qui te dirige en cas de problème.


faut lui trouvé un parrain qui s'appelle the bloc on auras les nooki and the bloc (désolé elle est partie toute seul)

ho welcome to macGé en français (ou presque)


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Nookie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous comme je l'ai dit la fois ou je me suis inscrit je suis un petit newbie du monde de la pomme.
> 
> Lorsque que je me suis présenté Dory m'a très bien accueillie et ma redirigé vers cet page pour un adoption.
> 
> Alors la je vous avouerais que je n'est pas trop compris le principe, a bon entendeur  ...



Bienvenue sur Macgé Nookie !!
Avec un avatar pareil ca va pas être facile...enfin moi cque j'en dis....
la photo est très belle ceci dit !!


----------



## Nookie (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ton explication toys j'y vois un peu plus clair mais quelque points sont encore flou :

Comment cela ce passe-t-il ?
C'est un habitué qui vient chercher nouveau ? ou c'est nous qui leur demandons (ce qui semblerait un peu pète c******* pour eux)




			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue sur Macgé Nookie !!
> Avec un avatar pareil ca va pas être facile...enfin moi cque j'en dis....
> la photo est très belle ceci dit !!



Merci pour le compliment sur la photo !! 
cela dit si l'avatar dérange vraiment je peut le changé, c?était pour illustré et je n'avais que cette photo sous la main ( tiré d'un court métrage en cours de réalisation  !!! un peu de pub sa fait pas de mal )


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2006)

Nookie a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton explication toys j'y vois un peu plus clair mais quelque points sont encore flou :
> 
> Comment cela ce passe-t-il ?
> C'est un habitué qui vient chercher nouveau ? ou c'est nous qui leur demandons (ce qui semblerait un peu pète c******* pour eux)
> ...


en fait un coup que l'on a saisi un peut ta personalité un "vieux con" viens te cherché (je dit pas sa pour toi nounou t'es super toi) passe de temps en temps ici te faire de la pub!


----------



## valoriel (27 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait un coup que l'on a saisi un peut ta personalité un *"vieux con"* viens te cherché


les "vieilles filles" apprécieront


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

Un nioube avec un spray au poivre ! :affraid:


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un nioube avec un spray au poivre ! :affraid:



bahhhhh !!!!! tout fout le camp...... on a même vu des parrains se faire adopter.....


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


ALors là, si c'est pas un cheat


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette et sa crevette?...



C'est vrai, ça serait pas mal !

Petit moment culturel : avant d'être un crustacé horrible, Galatée était une nymphe dont Polyphème le cyclope était amoureux. Jaloux du berger Acis que Galatée aimait, Polyphème écrasa celui-ci sous un rocher. Les pleurs de Galatée attendrirent les dieux, qui firent renaître Acis sous la forme d'un fleuve.
Fin du petit moment culturel !


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça serait pas mal !
> 
> Petit moment culturel : avant d'être un crustacé horrible, Galatée était une nymphe dont Polyphème le cyclope était amoureux. Jaloux du berger Acis que Galatée aimait, Polyphème écrasa celui-ci sous un rocher. Les pleurs de Galatée attendrirent les dieux, qui firent renaître Acis sous la forme d'un fleuve.
> Fin du petit moment culturel !


NOus prend pas pour des béjaunes...surtout toi qui t'es faite déniouber par mokette...
on a tous lu Ovide içi...


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> NOus prend pas pour des béjaunes...surtout toi qui t'es faite déniouber par mokette...
> on a tous lu Ovide içi...



Je m'en doute bien venant de toi, bien sûr, mais ça fait plusieurs fois que je me fais traiter de "crevette", c'est mignon et affectueux, mais je tenais juste à expliquer que je n'avais pas choisi mon pseudo par rapport au crustacé...


 :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

Ovid ? la base de donnée ?


----------



## Nookie (27 Janvier 2006)

merci toys pour tes explications j'attendrais que quelqu'un vienne me voir

A+ tous le monde


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



Elle est bonne cette bière ?


----------



## Galatée (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne cette bière ?



Ben en fait comme une co... je suis sortie sans argent tout à l'heure... J'ai pas pu l'acheteeeer (j'avais la flemme de ressortir dans le froid)... 
 

Pô grave, je me rattraperai demain !


----------



## reineman (28 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait comme une co... je suis sortie sans argent tout à l'heure... J'ai pas pu l'acheteeeer (j'avais la flemme de ressortir dans le froid)...



et sinon t'as mangé quoi ce midi?


----------



## olibox (28 Janvier 2006)

Etre parrainné par un tdb qui se la pete avec ses étoiles jaunes, trop peu pour moi, je prefère me démerder seul qu'avoir affaire à un "parrain" psychorigide, qui va me dire ce qui est bien ou mal, et a première vue les parrains psychos c'est pas ce qui manque ici. et pis c'est pas moi avec 0,00000000000000001 post par mois qui va chercher mon tdb de parrain.
P'tain pourquoi je post sur ce sujet ?
La connerie est vraiment universel. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Etre parrainné par un tdb qui se la pete avec ses étoiles jaunes, trop peu pour moi, je prefère me démerder seul qu'avoir affaire à un "parrain" psychorigide, qui va me dire ce qui est bien ou mal, et a première vue les parrains psychos c'est pas ce qui manque ici. et pis c'est pas moi avec 0,00000000000000001 post par mois qui va chercher mon tdb de parrain.
> P'tain pourquoi je post sur ce sujet ?
> La connerie est vraiment universel. :mouais:



Me semble que t'as pas tout saisi mais bon 

Patoch, t'as pas un figatellu macéré au soleil pour l'énervé ?


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Janvier 2006)

tu as pourtant un avatar si sympathique... mais quand on parle de connerie, on met LE à la fin de universel, ça permet de rester crédible...


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Etre *parrainné* par un tdb qui se la *pete* avec ses étoiles jaunes, *trop peu* pour moi, je *prefère* me démerder seul qu'avoir affaire à un "parrain" psychorigide, qui va me dire ce qui est bien ou mal, et *a* première vue les parrains psychos c'est pas ce qui manque ici. et pis c'est pas moi avec 0,00000000000000001 post par mois qui va chercher mon tdb de parrain.
> P'tain pourquoi je *post* sur ce sujet ?
> La connerie est vraiment *universel*. :mouais:


Avoir un parrain peut avoir de nombreuses utilités: un bon parrain aurait pu t'expliquer comment, en appuyant sur les touches "pomme" et ":", tu fais apparaître l'inspecteur de correction orthographique de MacOsX


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Me semble que t'as pas tout saisi mais bon
> 
> Patoch, t'as pas un figatellu macéré au soleil pour l'énervé ?



Pas de problèmes! J'ai même du 12 ans d'âge... Une pure merveille pour pumataghjiu néophyte... Tu connais bien notre esprit facetieux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Janvier 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Etre parrainné par un tdb qui se la pete avec ses étoiles jaunes, trop peu pour moi, je prefère me démerder seul qu'avoir affaire à un "parrain" psychorigide, et a première vue les parrains psychos c'est pas ce qui manque ici.
> 
> La connerie est vraiment universel. :mouais:





*Toi, tu es venu*
chercher l'amitié ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Toi, tu es venu*
> chercher l'amitié ici...



Laiiiiiiiiiiiiiise, Dupont! Il a dû bien se polir le chinois en nous le pondant, son petit post ... 
Il est venu pousser un cri de révolte... Respect!


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Etre parrainné par un tdb qui se la pete avec ses étoiles jaunes, trop peu pour moi, je prefère me démerder seul qu'avoir affaire à un "parrain" psychorigide, qui va me dire ce qui est bien ou mal, et a première vue les parrains psychos c'est pas ce qui manque ici. et pis c'est pas moi avec 0,00000000000000001 post par mois qui va chercher mon tdb de parrain.
> P'tain pourquoi je post sur ce sujet ?
> La connerie est vraiment universel. :mouais:



Au moins, on ne peut pas lui nier une certaine forme de courage...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, on ne peut pas lui nier une certaine forme de courage...



Folie??...


----------



## Freelancer (28 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Folie??...


c'est plutôt du Michel Audiard qui m'est venu à l'esprit : 





> Les ****, ça ose tout. C'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on les reconnaît.


----------



## lumai (28 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en fait un coup que l'on a saisi un peut ta personalité un "vieux con" viens te cherché (je dit pas sa pour toi nounou t'es super toi) passe de temps en temps ici te faire de la pub!



Ouaip... 
T'as bien fait de préciser !


----------



## Grug2 (28 Janvier 2006)

c'était pas un fil pour etre gentil avec les nioubies ici ?  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Janvier 2006)

*Chassez le naturel*
il revient au galop




 
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Etre parrainné par un tdb qui se la pete avec ses étoiles jaunes, trop peu pour moi, je prefère me démerder seul qu'avoir affaire à un "parrain" psychorigide, qui va me dire ce qui est bien ou mal, et a première vue les parrains psychos c'est pas ce qui manque ici. et pis c'est pas moi avec 0,00000000000000001 post par mois qui va chercher mon tdb de parrain.
> P'tain pourquoi je post sur ce sujet ?
> La connerie est vraiment universel. :mouais:






Ouhhhh...


Super mauvais karma ça.

Pas bien.  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouhhhh...
> 
> 
> Super mauvais karma ça.
> ...



Il a une pointe de lucidité à l'avant-dernière ligne&#8230; mais ça lucidité n'a pas été jusqu' à l'annulation :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouhhhh...
> Super mauvais karma ça.
> Pas bien.  :mouais:




*Oui et je propose d'ailleurs*
que ce soit reineman qui parraine notre olibox d'ami


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2006)

Très bonne idée :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui et je propose d'ailleurs*
> que ce soit reineman qui parraine notre olibox d'ami



C'est pas bô la délation


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip...
> T'as bien fait de préciser !


il faut rendre a lumai se qui est a lumai t'es une bonne nounou.




hey hey ta vue j'ai pas touché aux plante !!


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutôt du Michel Audiard qui m'est venu à l'esprit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ou : "si on mettait les **** en orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner !!!"......


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey hey ta vue j'ai pas touché aux plante !!



Ouiiii ! :love:
Rhaa ! C'que j'suis fière !


----------



## Freelancer (29 Janvier 2006)

Bon Patoch, un nioub de plus casé depuis hier soir: j'ai un parrain :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Il est aussi parrain de 90'000 parisiens [source ratp]


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bon Patoch, un nioub de plus casé depuis hier soir: j'ai un parrain :love:



Un modéro, on s'embête pas.


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Ouais y'a du piston j'vous dis moi.....:hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Janvier 2006)

moi, j'avais accepté le mien parce qu'il avait des étoiles roses, mais maintenant, c'et plus ça... :rose:

pas grave, je l'aime quand même...  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2006)

Pas "roses" mais  *violets* les défroqués


----------



## Freelancer (29 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y'a du piston j'vous dis moi.....:hein:


Ce genre de pensées négatives sont indignes d'un grand maître Jedi. Devrons nous vous appeler Darth Ned désormais?


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de pensées négatives sont indignes d'un grand maître Jedi. Devrons nous vous appeler Darth Ned désormais?


Si je vole la vedette a *PIERROU*, il risque de faire la tronche...
je lui laisse ce poste. Il l'incarne très bien !!!


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bon Patoch, un nioub de plus casé depuis hier soir: j'ai un parrain :love:




Bon moi j'ai un filleul depuis hier soir. Bon j'étais ivre, mais je crois que j'ai fait une bonne affaire, c'est un modo aussi


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Moi je veux que Lasagesse elle m'adopte  
(elle veut pas parce que je suis mineur et qu'elle à donc pas le droit de me faire boire)


----------



## .Steff (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux que Lasagesse elle m'adopte
> (elle veut pas parce que je suis mineur et qu'elle à donc pas le droit de me faire boire)


héhé ben c'est pas grave..Prends quelqu'un qui accepte de faire boire les mineurs...sinon ben redemande lui quand tu seras majeur. !


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Ben j'ai temps (j'ai 6 ans !)


----------



## .Steff (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai temps (j'ai 6 ans !)


   héhé woué je crois que tu as un peu le temps !!!!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux que Lasagesse elle m'adopte
> (elle veut pas parce que je suis mineur et qu'elle à donc pas le droit de me faire boire)



Bon, d'accord, je t'adopte mais:
-Tu ne boiras point.
-Tu ne fumeras point.
-Tu ne BIIIIIIIIIIIIP (hors charte)
Si tu es d'accord, signe en bas, à gauche.


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord, je t'adopte mais:
> -Tu ne boiras point.
> -Tu ne fumeras point.
> *-Tu ne BIIIIIIIIIIIIP (hors charte)*
> Si tu es d'accord, signe en bas, à gauche.


Sur ? :rose:

Bon :
-Je ne boiras point. (?)
-Je ne fumerais point.
-Je ne BIIIIIIIIIIIIP (hors charte)
*Warflo*


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Sur ?:rose:



Arfff, je savais que tu allais tiquer... Et oui, c'est comme ça!


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Mais pourquoi  
Mais pourquoi nous refuser ces petits plaisirs que la vie nous offres


----------



## .Steff (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi


elle est dur en affaires la bougresse


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> elle est dur en affaires la bougresse


Ben ça 
(Mais c'est notre déesse bien aimée à tous, alors on se tait)


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi



Arrête de poser des questions, on dirait du foode et c'est interdit le floode!!! 

Si tu n'acceptes pas les conditions de mon contrat, je ne t'accepte pas comme filleul, à toi de voir mais tu y perdras beaucoup et je suis serieuse là! D'ailleurs, je me prends très au serieux!


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Bon...

*-Je ne boiras point. (?)
-Je ne fumerais point.
-Je ne BIIIIIIIIIIIIP (hors charte)*

*Warflo*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> elle est dur en affaires la bougresse


Tiens... ben puisqu'on est dans l'accompagnement de nioubes, je te conseille très vivement de changer ta signature. Sinon, tu vas vite pouvoir lui rajouter des lignes.


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> *-Je ne boiras point.
> -Je ne fumerais point.
> ...




Et bien voilà, c'est très bien.
Bon, quand je dis "tu ne boiras point", bien sur tu peux boire de l'eau, du pepsi max, du jus de tomate... 
Bien, j'attends que tu me mettes dans ta signature comme marraine et je te me pencherais sur ton berceau.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Janvier 2006)

*Dis sageSSe*
on l'appellera comment notre nioube, le vrai ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis sageSSe*
> on l'appellera comment notre nioube, le vrai ?




Heuuuu, en privé? 

*Petit rappel : on ne floode pas MOnsiEur LepUr!!!


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Je t'ai signaturé


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Je vous rappelle que le multi parrainage est prohibé....


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle que le multi parrainage est prohibé....



Jalouse!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2006)

Moi, j'ai adopté 3 canards (dans ma signature) et je les ai baptisé Riri, Fifi et Loulou. :love:


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

j'ai signaturé aussi. Le _petit_ se porte bien aux dernières nouvelles


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

C'est une épidémie de grippe aparrainiaire...:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse!


Chère SAGEsse, si ton ptit dernier ne fait pas TRES attention à ses posts à mot unique, il va falloir que tu tendes les mains avec les doigts vers le haut


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Nioubes, nioubes, l'heure est grave. Enfin pour vous.  Comme aujourd'hui mon estomac est fragile et que je n'ai donc pas envie de voir des cadavres explosés dans tous les threads, je vous encourage à respecter ces deux règles vitales : ne jamais citer son Nom sans majuscule et particule et ne jamais le tutoyer avant d'avoir 4000 posts au compteur (avec une preuve écrite que 92% d'entre eux soient effectués dans un forum technique).


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nioubes, nioubes, l'heure est grave. Enfin pour vous.  Comme aujourd'hui mon estomac est fragile et que je n'ai donc pas envie de voir des cadavres explosés dans tous les threads, je vous encourage à respecter ces deux règles vitales : ne jamais citer son Nom sans majuscule et particule et ne jamais le tutoyer avant d'avoir 4000 posts au compteur (avec une preuve écrite que 92% d'entre eux soient effectués dans un forum technique).




Lorsqu'on a pas 20'000 posts, que l'on a l'estomac fragile, que l'on est même pas fichu d'avoir une signature digne de ce nom....on reste au bistro


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2006)

foutre-cul, ça sent la distribution de citrate par ici... 

Parrain, réveilles-toi ils sont devenus fous... faites gaffe les modos, si on ne peut plus flooder, échanger platement, voire déconner, vous allez vite vous retrouver entre vous...


----------



## Warflo (31 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Chère SAGEsse, si ton ptit dernier ne fait pas TRES attention à ses posts à mot unique, il va falloir que tu tendes les mains avec les doigts vers le haut


Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2006)

... "l'association" *supermoquette, galatée* pourrait donner un "truc" du genre....   






_P.S : développe tu toujours des liens Galatée ?....._


----------



## Franswa (1 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... "l'association" *supermoquette, galatée* pourrait donner un "truc" du genre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli 

A qui après ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Joli
> 
> A qui après ?


d'abord mettre en couleur...


----------



## Galatée (2 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : développe tu toujours des liens Galatée ?....._



J'ai pas compris... :rose: 
En tout cas, chouette pour le dessin !

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris... :rose:


juste un souvenir d'un "truc" qui m'avais amusé dans tout ce flood....


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ?


 T'AS FLOODE!!!!
P'TIT CON!!!
`


_mouais la « démonstration par l'exemple » à ses limites_​ 








 by Nephou


----------



## NED (2 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... "l'association" *supermoquette, galatée* pourrait donner un "truc" du genre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa! 
Mais qu'en disent les interressés?


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

Il y a une certaine ressemblance pour SM non?  

SM pas taper mon parrain est un corse..


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à la *filleule du parrain corse.*_


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

>



Comme j'ai dansé sur leurs tounes, devant la TV, une bonne partie de ma jeunesse, tous les jeudis soirs, avec mes 3 soeurs et mon frère, pendant que ma mère était partie faire l'épicerie (35$ pour 7 pour une semaine...), et que mon père acceptait de perdre sa "Soirée du hockey", je crois que ça vaut mieux que ta comparaison  

Et oui, à 7 ans, je les trouvais très beaux  

Je ne flood pas, je suis nioub, et je n'ai pas le choix de l'assumer 

Merci Dory, en plus, à  l'époque de cette photo - avant son divorce! - Cher n'avait pas encore subit ses 37 chirurgies esthétiques...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Sympa!
> Mais qu'en disent les interressés?


Ben vu la charte et tout j'ai envoyé un coup d'boule, mais la poit**** de Galatée est exactement pareil, en mieux :love:


----------



## NED (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben vu la charte et tout j'ai envoyé un coup d'boule, mais la poit**** de Galatée est exactement pareil, en mieux :love:


C'est Julie007 qui va être contente!.....


----------



## Freelancer (4 Février 2006)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec deux parrains comme les miens je fais des photos aussi nazes  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est Julie007 qui va être contente!.....


Pas compris


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris


C'est pas toi qui voulais adopter Julie007 ?
Ba m'a trompo alors...
autant pour moi.
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toi qui voulais adopter Julie007 ?
> Ba m'a trompo alors...
> autant pour moi.
> :rose:


C'est officiellement : and the winner is :

jpmiss


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est officiellement : and the winner is :
> 
> jpmiss



Iggy "the lizard" et Julie007 !!.....oulàh !!........  j'avais raté l'épisode....:rateau: :rateau: 





 et...pas d'image, elle a enlevé son "avatar dolphin"..... 

comment je vais faire pour mes "crobards" ?.......


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Iggy "the lizard" et Julie007 !!.....oulàh !!........  j'avais raté l'épisode....:rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'était une fraise.


----------



## Dory (6 Février 2006)

> comment je vais faire pour mes "crobards" ?......


Il reste sa photo dans autoportrait....un peu d'imagination..


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il reste sa photo dans autoportrait....un peu d'imagination..


Avec une chanson,
Et un peu d'imagination !
(ca vous dit quelque chose comme chanson?)


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Avec une chanson,
> Et un peu d'imagination !
> (ca vous dit quelque chose comme chanson?)


 C'est pas de lui ? 


Moins grande l'image merci


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de lui ?
> 
> 
> Moins grande l'image merci


Houa !!!
Mortel je savais pas que tu en avait un vrai dans ton jardin ???
 
(oui c'est lui)


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

fredintosh relu et corrigé a dit:
			
		

> Moins grande l'image merci



C'est parce que c'était un grand souvenir...  

Désolé, Finn, j'avais pas pensé à le mettre en lien...  

J'suis encore qu'un pauvre petit nioube, même pas adopté, en plus... :rose:  _(admirer quand même le retour subtil au sujet du thread)_


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'suis encore qu'un pauvre petit nioube, même pas adopté, en plus... :rose:



AAAAAAAAAH AH AH AH!!! L'appel du pied, j'l'ai vu, j'l'ai vu!!!   
Tu croyais que l'Bobby il  allait se dévouer, comme ça, et allez tiens, ben alors, ben allons-y!

Mais t'es pas l'premier mon grand, t'as pas inventé le fil qui pète, ou la poudre à couper le beurre!
Je suis un posteur SO-LI-TAIRE, comme le loup, mais en plus ténébreux, insistez pas je vous dis!!

Yen a marre de tous ces fans qui sont là, qui réclament la réconfortante quiétude de mon aile protectrice à mots à peine couverts... "oui, moi on m'a pas adopté, hein t'as vu Bobby, hein?"...
Pfff...

Mais mes pov'zenfants vous vous rendez pas compte...
J'aimerais tant vous satisfaire, mais vous êtes si nombreux, je ne peux pas tous vous recueillir...
Non oubliez ça, je marche seul.
Dans les rues qui résonnent...


----------



## Lila (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAH AH AH AH!!! L'appel du pied, j'l'ai vu, j'l'ai vu!!!
> Tu croyais que l'Bobby il  allait se dévouer, comme ça, et allez tiens, ben alors, ben allons-y!
> 
> Mais t'es pas l'premier mon grand, t'as pas inventé le fil qui pète, ou la poudre à couper le beurre!
> ...



...pareil !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak so sexy a dit:
			
		

> Yen a marre de tous ces fans qui sont là, qui réclament la réconfortante quiétude de mon aile protectrice à mots à peine couverts... "oui, moi on m'a pas adopté, hein t'as vu Bobby, hein?"...
> Pfff...
> 
> Mais mes pov'zenfants vous vous rendez pas compte...
> ...



Tu l'as voulu, non ? Ta célébrité macgéenne t'a rendu plus fort, plus grand, plus beau, plus bronzé, plus musclé, plus tatoué avec le petit élastique là, les filles se pendent à ton cou(p), elles te griffent, elles se mettent nues pour toi, limite elles te tuent parce que tu es leur étalon, le mec plus ultra ! Alors maintenant, assume !


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Yen a marre de tous ces fans qui sont là, qui réclament la réconfortante quiétude de mon aile protectrice à mots à peine couverts... "oui, moi on m'a pas adopté, hein t'as vu Bobby, hein?"...
> Pfff...
> 
> Mais mes pov'zenfants vous vous rendez pas compte...
> ...



C'est quoi, déjà, le mot pour désigner ça ?.........  

Ah oui, mythomanie.    

:casse: :hosto: 

 

Au fait, si tu vois Goldman, à l'occasion, passe-lui le bonjour.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as voulu, non ? Ta célébrité macgéenne t'a rendu plus fort, plus grand, plus beau, plus bronzé, plus musclé, plus tatoué avec le petit élastique là, les filles se pendent à ton cou(p), elles te griffent, elles se mettent nues pour toi, limite elles te tuent parce que tu es leur étalon, le mec plus ultra ! Alors maintenant, assume !



Non, ça c'est moi, tu confonds...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as voulu, non ? Ta célébrité macgéenne t'a rendu plus fort, plus grand, plus beau, plus bronzé, plus musclé, plus tatoué avec le petit élastique là, les filles se pendent à ton cou(p), elles te griffent, elles se mettent nues pour toi, limite elles te tuent parce que tu es leur étalon, le mec plus ultra ! Alors maintenant, assume !


C'est dur parfois tu sais...
Je ne suis qu'un homme après tout, juste un homme.
Le doute masaï (pascal ) aussi comme tout un chacun...

Je me dis "non, arrête Bobby, à quoi bon? jette l'éponge, prends des vacances, oublie tout, plus rien à faire du tout..."
Mais je relève toujours bien vite la tête, et ça continue, encore et encore...
(Je suis pas en train de me gourer de fil, là? :mouais: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak Born to be alive a dit:
			
		

> C'est dur parfois tu sais...
> Je ne suis qu'un homme après tout, juste un homme.
> Le doute masaï (pascal ) aussi comme tout un chacun...
> 
> ...



Quoi de plus naturel en somme... Et à 5h du mat tu désespères, plus rien à faire du tout, c'est que le début d'accord, d'accord... Et puis tu as toujours voulu être une hôtesse de l'air pour avoir les... Non, plutôt avec ses hauts et ses bas mais ici, tout est joué d'avance, et l'on n'y peut rien changer. Alors que sur Macbidouille, tout est neuf et tout est sauvage...:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

Mais je résiste.
Je prouve que j'existe...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais je résiste.
> Je prouve que j'existe...



Rond comme un ballon et plus jaune qu'un citron : c'est toi bobbynountchak. Gentil p'tit bonhomme, poursuivi par les filles. Tu courts, tu roules, tu es malin. Tu es une p'tite boule, qui n'a peur de rien  :love:  Bref adopte ou trépasse


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Le pauvre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre.


Ben quoi?
T'aimes pas Pacman?



Boarf d'façon, Tibomon G4 elle est trop forte on peut pas lutter... 
On vous laisse adopter en paix puissque c'est ça!


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais je résiste.
> Je prouve que j'existe...


Ha ba oui ca on le voit bien que tu existes....


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

...étape !! :rateau:  

- 1ère étape : crayonné...

- 2ème étape : encrage....





- 3ème étape : couleur.... plus tard....p'têt ce soir....


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...étape !! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La moquette prend forme...  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...étape !! :rateau:
> 
> - 1ère étape : crayonné...
> 
> - 2ème étape : encrage....


L'arrière plan me rappelle furieusement l'affiche de l'etrange noel de Mr Jack..


----------



## imimi (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'arrière plan me rappelle furieusement l'affiche de l'etrange noel de Mr Jack..


 
Fin observateur le jpmiss, c'est l'avatar de Galatée


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2006)

D'ailleurs je la revois plus ma belle filleule


----------



## Galatée (15 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je la revois plus ma belle filleule



Tu me flattes... :rose: Mais t'en fais pas, je suis là mon cher parrain... Un peu trop de choses à faire en ce moment pour poster, mais je traîne quand même très régulièrement au bar !  


Sinon, ça fait loooooongtemps qu'il y a pas eu d'adoption sur ce fil, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe, y a plus de nouveaux ?  
Aucun ancien n'est plus intéressé par l'adoption d'un nioube, qui pourtant apporte beaucoup d'avantages au parrain (ben oui, ça doit faire plaisir à tout le monde -oui, je sais, sauf à reineman et sonny- d'être admiré, cité sur le forum, aimé, adulé et idolâtré de façon inconditionnelle).

:love:  :love:  :love: 

Edit : Grrr, saleté de machine  


			
				Scrogneugneu de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2006)

voilou, voilà.....  :rateau: :rateau: 







			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> L'arrière plan me rappelle furieusement l'affiche de l'etrange noel de Mr Jack..


"l'iguane" a un oeil de lynx..... 


			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Edit : Grrr, saleté de machine


pô grave ! pour la peine je t'ai "boulé"....:rateau:  

_pour le plaisir, les deux "associations" d'avant....._  











*aux suivants ?........*


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voilou, voilà.....  :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





    Quelle classe cette Moquette qd même... 


Ben pour les autres c qd tu veux  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Ouhaouuuu !!! Ça pète !!! :love:


----------



## Warflo (15 Février 2006)

L'éponge et le jedi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voilou, voilà.....  :rateau: :rateau:



Une petite question, l'ami : Tu bosses avec Painter ou c'est du pur handmade?


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question, l'ami : Tu bosses avec Painter ou c'est du pur handmade?


Handmade avec photoshop je crois


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question, l'ami : Tu bosses avec Painter ou c'est du pur handmade?


photoshop et à la souris; plus de tablette depuis un long moment déjà.....  ce sera mon prochain achat (dès qu'un de mes clients voudra bien me filer mon dû et un chèque !!  )
à la souris c'est pas très pratique pour la gestion de l'opacité et une certaine finesse dans les nuances....:mouais: :mouais: 


P.S :_ j'ai painter, pas encore eu le temps de l'essayer !!...._ _pis sans tablette_......:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S :_ j'ai painter, pas encore eu le temps de l'essayer !!...._


Je puis t'assurer que Painter avec une Intuos3 de chez Wacom, c'est le pied intégral :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je puis t'assurer que Painter avec une Intuos3 de chez Wacom, c'est le pied intégral :love:


_*je saute dans un avion, *_ *et je viens te délester de cet outil !!.......*


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*je saute dans un avion, *_ *et je viens te délester de cet outil !!.......*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Heuuuuuu... En parlant de surprise... Non? ...


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *je saute dans un avion...*


fais gaffe! là-bas tu risques de sauter tout court


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe! là-bas tu risques de sauter tout court



Non, Môssieur! Nous savons apprécier les artistes de talent... Ce n'est pas parce que Obispo s'est fait tirer dessus il y a deux ans que...


----------



## bens (15 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voilou, voilà.....  :rateau: :rateau:



c'est vraiment très zoli !!!      :love:  :love: 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> aux suivants ?........



hum, hum... si tu veux t'occuper pendant tes pauses...   
_bon, je sais normalement, ça se demande pas... :rose:  :rose: _:rose:  :rose:


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> artistes de talent... Obispo


:afraid: :afraid: 

malheureux...

cela dit, très beau travail tirhum... effectué à jeun je suppose?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> malheureux...


Tu as déformé mon propos! Cela est petit, bas et vil


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... En parlant de surprise... Non? ...






.. non c dommage... 


Il est bien mon NiOube à MOi....    :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> L'éponge et le jedi?


Bonne idée


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quelle classe cette Moquette qd même...
> 
> 
> Ben pour les autres c qd tu veux  :rateau:


Le pantalon est un poil large, mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est que ma filleule est brune, je vais me faire engueuler


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le pantalon est un poil large, mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est que ma filleule est brune, je vais me faire engueuler




Patte d'éléphant... ?   :mouais: c pourtant la mode


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Patte d'éléphant... ?   :mouais: c pourtant la mode


non  le baggy taille basse.

je kiff a donf (pour parlé d'jeun's)


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ça fait loooooongtemps qu'il y a pas eu d'adoption sur ce fil, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe, y a plus de nouveaux ?



...une petite liste peut-être ?


----------



## imimi (16 Février 2006)

Juste un passage pour vous présenter ma nouvelle signature spéciale dédicace à mon gand singe à moi !


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Juste un passage pour vous présenter ma nouvelle signature spéciale dédicace à mon gand singe à moi !



kong + Death ?......  
jedi + éponge......
sagesse + bens......
c'est tout ?.....


----------



## imimi (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> kong + *Death* ?......
> jedi + éponge......
> sagesse + bens......
> c'est tout ?.....


 
Quoi "Death"  
Suis punk moiiiiiiii !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

T'as oublié Waffle  ... non warflo comme co-filleul de la sagesse ...  

Et papylancer drivé par alem et foguenne !


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Quoi "Death"
> Suis punk moiiiiiiii !!!!!


comic US intitulé "Death"(y'a des traductions en français); ton avatar à l'air d'être tiré de cette BD....


----------



## imimi (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comic US intitulé "Death"(y'a des traductions en français); ton avatar à l'air d'être tiré de cette BD....


 
ça colle.
c'est parti pour death alors


----------



## bens (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> kong + Death ?......
> jedi + éponge......
> sagesse + bens *+ Warfflo*......
> c'est tout ?.....



euh... y'a aussi toi et Macelène...  
... ben oui quoi, faut aussi que te fasses...


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> euh... y'a aussi toi et Macelène...
> ... ben oui quoi, faut aussi que te fasses...


j'ose pas..........





_pas trop d'idée pour "nous" !....._


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2006)

...pfff c'est pas très visuel tout ça ..faut encore tout lire pour s'y retrouver ....:rose: 

non, moi je verrai bien un tableau, ou un arbre généaillogique avec les chtit' navatars accouplés...(les navatars seulement ne nous énervons pas  )...
comme ça ça serait visuel et même moi je pourrai mémoriser  (enfin je crois)


----------



## bens (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas..........



si, si, si, siiiiiiiiiiii !!!!

... faut oser ! 

je suis persuadé que ça sera très bien...   :love:    :love:    :love:  

_en plus, chui sure que macelene serait contente (enfin, je veux pas parler à sa place, hein !... :rose: )_


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...pfff c'est pas très visuel tout ça ..faut encore tout lire pour s'y retrouver ....:rose:
> 
> non, moi je verrai bien un tableau, ou un arbre généaillogique avec les chtit' navatars accouplés...(les navatars seulement ne nous énervons pas  )...
> comme ça ça serait visuel et même moi je pourrai mémoriser  (enfin je crois)


suis d'accord, mais du coup ça m'amuse moins !!..... :rateau: :rateau:  
les dessins je les fais pour me marrer et quand j'ai le temps; _ça me change les idées....._ 
*"l'arbre généalogique"* qui s'en charge ?    
un minimum de recherche dans ce thread (quelques pages tout de même !!  ), un brin de composition pour un "arbre" design......n'importe quel nioube futé(e) peut le faire......  
qui ça tente ?.......   

P.S : _je sens que ça va pas se bousculer au portillon !!....._


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rateau:    une piqûre..  une blouse blanche... des comprimés.... ya de quoi faire !!!!


en plus je crois savoir que tu as fait.... des dessinns ....


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:    une piqûre..  une blouse blanche... des comprimés.... ya de quoi faire !!!!
> 
> en plus je crois savoir que tu as fait.... des dessins ....


_j'y avais déjà pensé, mais...._ 
j'voyais plutôt quelque chose de plus.... poétique, plus...enlevé....un peu plus "tango" quoi !!.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _j'y avais déjà pensé, mais...._
> j'voyais plutôt quelque chose de plus.... poétique, plus...enlevé....un peu plus "tango" quoi !!.... :rateau: :rateau:




Let's go for a TangO...


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée


Oui oui oui !!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et sur nous ?  :love:



:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et sur nous ?  :love:




heu....





_je vais consulter_.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

:rose:  Personne ne m'a encore adoptée..... Vous me direz je peux vivre sans.....  mais j'aimerais bien mettre le nom de mon parrain en bas de page......

Je ne vous force pas hein, non non pas tous à la fois......


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  Personne ne m'a encore adoptée..... Vous me direz je peux vivre sans.....  mais j'aimerais bien mettre le nom de mon parrain en bas de page......
> 
> Je ne vous force pas hein, non non pas tous à la fois......



Ton avatar me fait penser que...  Viens avec tonton Web'O si tu veux bien.

Hop. 

PS: ZeBig, tu m'en voudras pas hein?


----------



## Dory (25 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar me fait penser que...  Viens avec tonton Web'O si tu veux bien.
> 
> Hop.


Il ne reste plus qu'à conclure..


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar me fait penser que...  Viens avec tonton Web'O si tu veux bien.
> 
> Hop.



Ha bah oui alors, deux pages de flatoches en délire !!!!     


Merci tonton Web' O, on va trinquer  !!!  Je me disais bien aussi que c'était exagéré quand on parlait de longgggggggggues mesures d'adoption


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bah oui alors, deux pages de flatoches en délire !!!!
> 
> 
> Merci tonton Web' O, on va trinquer  !!!  Je me disais bien aussi que c'était exagéré quand on parlait de longgggggggggues mesures d'adoption



Allez signez là: ..............................

Merci! 



			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste plus qu'à conclure..



Tu disais?


----------



## Dory (25 Février 2006)

> Tu disais?


Rapide... 
Et les dragées?


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2006)

_*déjà fait : *_
la mouette+lorna+maiwen
patochman+Dory
SM+Galatée

_*à faire :*_
*ikiki *+ imimi ...... 
*NED* + Franswa...... 
*La SAGEsse* + bens + warflo......:rateau: 
*macelene* + tirhum......:rose: :love: 
*jpmiss* + julie007 ?
*teo* + Taho ?
*rezba* + la(n)guille ?
*WebOliver* + Momo-du-56 ?


			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et papylancer drivé par alem et foguenne !



P.S : _si d'autres "nioubes" que moi, ont envie de faire une recherche dans ce thread pour retrouver les "adoptions"......faut pas vous gêner !!.... _


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez signez là:




Allez je signe : 

Momo-du-56  25/02/2006

Mes témoins :


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*déjà fait : *_
> la mouette+lorna+maiwen
> patochman+Dory
> SM+Galatée
> ...




_C'est fait pour Momo !!!_


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _C'est fait pour Momo !!!_


....de l'adoption, rapide, nette et sans bavure !!.......  
:rateau: 
_quelqu'un veut se charger d'un "arbre généalogique" ?_.......   
fainéant(e)s !!.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _quelqu'un veut se charger d'un "arbre généalogique" ?_.......
> fainéant(e)s !!.....




...... je dois avoir une casserole de lait sur le feu moi


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2006)

...une désignation de "volontaire" par le maître de ces lieux, alors ?.......  
 

P.S : _doit bien avoir un arbre qui traîne dans mes dessins (p'têt pas en couleurs par contre !)_.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2006)

Je vois pas comment vous voulez faire un "arbre généalogique"...
Kika eu cette idée à la con encore? 

...
A moins que filleul(e)s et parrain(e)s ne s'accouplent? 

Je comprends mieux l'intérêt que Patoch' porte à la question maintenant.
(Mais alors... La mouette + Lorna + Maiwenn... naaaaaaaaan!!  mais il est completement hors charte ce fil en fait!)


----------



## sofiping (25 Février 2006)

A y est ... chuis une vieille nioube ... dans 3 jours je suis plus adoptable ... :style:
il y a des nioubes bcp plus djeuns que moi qui s'en sorte vachement mieux ... la vie est mal faite quand même !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Février 2006)

Ah bon... on peut ne jamais être adopté???


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas comment vous voulez faire un "arbre généalogique"...
> Kika eu cette idée à la con encore?
> 
> ...
> A moins que filleul(e)s et parrain(e)s ne s'accouplent?



    

Je te signale que Web'Oliver pourrait être mon fils        t'as de ces idées :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que Web'Oliver pourrait être mon fils        t'as de ces idées :afraid:



Du calme, pour l'instant tu n'es que ma filleule et moi ton parrain.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> A y est ... chuis une vieille nioube ... dans 3 jours je suis plus adoptable ... :style:
> il y a des nioubes bcp plus djeuns que moi qui s'en sorte vachement mieux ... la vie est mal faite quand même !!!




*Alors je me propose de te parainer*
et nosu referons le monde à grands coups de brandade de morue et de fleur de bière





 
:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Du calme, pour l'instant tu n'es que ma filleule et moi ton parrain.




Mais ça me convient très bien ainsi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors je me propose de te parainer*
> et nosu referons le monde à grands coups de brandade de morue et de fleur de bière
> 
> 
> ...




Je vous cobnseil la morue au fraise avec des crêpes au latex. soyez béni


----------



## Amok (26 Février 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors je me propose de te parainer*
> et nosu referons le monde à grands coups de brandade de morue et de fleur de bière
> 
> 
> ...



Au point ou nous en sommes !!!

Pis dis donc 2 jours de parainage :sleep:  surveille ta boite de mp ... elle va déborder de questions super nioub


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Au point ou nous en sommes !!!
> 
> Pis dis donc 2 jours de parainage :sleep:  surveille ta boite de mp ... elle va déborder de questions super nioub



Elle déborde déjà et il ne la relève jamais, ce pignouf!


----------



## sofiping (26 Février 2006)

Quand je vais lui dire que je sais même pas faire un lien .... comment y va regretter


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

...tiens une autre idée à a con... ..après l'arbre  .(je foisonne) ..

..une fois qu'on en tiendra une bonne quantité ...de filleuls et parrains...faudrait organiser :

l'AES des PARRAINS MARRAINES
l'AES des ADOPTÉ(e)S

  

(je suis sûr que ça va marcher ...puisqu'il y a la promesse de boire....pour arroser ça):love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...tiens une autre idée à a con... l'AES des PARRAINS MARRAINES



Vous pouvez vous gratter! Et en optant pour un oursin, vous connaîtrez des sensations inédites...


----------



## Dory (27 Février 2006)

> Et en optant pour un oursin, vous connaîtrez des sensations inédites..


Tu l'as  essayé?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as  essayé?




Passé le premier instant de surprise mélé de douleur, oui on peut affirmer que le patoch apporte des sensations inédites !   :rateau:


----------



## Dory (27 Février 2006)

Alors on l'appellera ""Patoursin "  
À inscrire parmi les pratiques ....


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

/me pense que certaines filleules manquent de respect envers leur parrain


----------



## Dory (27 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /me pense que certaines filleules manquent de respect envers leur parrain



Au contraire tout est respect entre nous...n'est ce pas Parrain?



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire tout est respect entre nous...n'est ce pas Parrain?



Je confirme 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn
...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

Vous vous oursinez avec respect donc


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Alors on l'appellera ""Patoursin "
> À inscrire parmi les pratiques ....



..ça ou le supplice de l'I-Pod..  :hosto:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn...



Nan, c'est bon mais tu as du cliquer une deuxième fois sur la baballe-disco


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

Ce mec,, c'est comme le roquet de la concierge ; quand il te tient la jambe, tu peux plus le décoller...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ça ou le supplice de l'I-Pod..  :hosto:



Euh, un  ipod doit moins piquer que l'oursin non ? :rose:


----------



## Dory (27 Février 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous oursinez avec respect donc


 Curieux


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce mec,, c'est comme le roquet de la concierge ; quand il te tient la jambe, tu peux plus le décoller...



vB t'a puni :

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau au *corse médisant*._​


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Curieux



Mais pas du tout : simple constat et déduction à partir de vos répliques


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Bon vu que le CDD entre Maïwen et moi-même se terminait aujourd'hui même (snif ch'uis toute émue déjà un an la peutiote) ... et que ma belle âme de moyennement ancienne sur ce forum me perdra : j'ai l'honneur de vous faire part de ma nouvelle adoption : ... 

Voici donc ma filleule :love:

Alors : lui cherchez pas des noises sinon vous aurez à faire à mon trident :mouais:_ capish_ ?

_ Vala vala ...vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale _


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors : lui cherchez pas des noises sinon vous aurez à faire à mon trident :mouais:_ capish_ ?


 
Là je sens que je vais me tenir à carreaux... Et puis, en fait non...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je sens que je vais me tenir à carreaux... Et puis, en fait non...


Tu me cherches ? :hein:

 'tention hein !


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Note : bannir Cracounette.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note : bannir Cracounette.


Dis ta séance de trident tu la préfères le matin ou t'es plutôt du soir toi ? 

j'ai un agenda assez chargé, attends réponse rapide.


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note : bannir Cracounette.




bannissons tout les parrainés .... principe de précaution


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

D'accord avec La mouette et L'Amok...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec La mouette et L'Amok...


Ouais, pareil!

(m'en fous chuis pas parrainé, je parraine pas...  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> bannissons tout les parrainés .... principe de précaution


Dis t'as pas trouvé un moyen plus ...euh ... délicat pour me larguer en tant que filleule toi ? 
Pfffff tous les mêmes ! :rateau:



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pareil!
> 
> (m'en fous chuis pas parrainé, je parraine pas...  )



Et gnagnagnagna l'autre qui en rajoute :hein: non mais je rêve :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (m'en fous chuis pas parrainé, je parraine pas...  )



Lorna et moi on est au dessus de ça...c'est un parrainage furtif ...y a pas de mots...

Edit: toi alors   grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note : bannir Cracounette.



Dis... En tant que modo, MacG te paie pas des cours de dactylo et de ne pas écorcher mon pseudo...   Merci  

Si jamais demande à Weboliver de t'expliquer... il a qques soucis lui aussi avec mon pseudo 




			
				Weboliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je sens que je vais me tenir à carreaux... Et puis, en fait non...



Si t'avais été moins lent à la détente   

Bon ben v'là, je me suis trouvée une marraine  Et elle m'a l'air parfaite...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et gnagnagnagna l'autre qui en rajoute :hein: non mais je rêve :mouais:



Le blork ignore la solidarité.
Il est solitaire, comme le loup, mais en rouge avec plus de pustules.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si t'avais été moins lent à la détente


 
ça tu vas le payer...  T'étais pas assez visible, sans doute la brume.

B





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> on ben v'là, je me suis trouvée une marraine  Et elle m'a l'air parfaite...


 
Ouais... Lorna. 

Bon c'est pas tout ça: elle est où ma nioub'? Moooooooomooooooooooo !


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

ça tarde le bannissement on voit qu'il y a de l'anniversaire dans l'air  

Sauf toi Lorna* bien entendu

* ceux parrainé par des modos sont protégé


----------



## Warflo (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas tout ça: elle est où ma nioub'? Moooooooomooooooooooo !



Ah ah déjà abandoné ! 

Au fait: Quelqu'un à vue La SAGEsse?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Dis... En tant que modo, MacG te paie pas des cours de dactylo et de ne pas écorcher mon pseudo...   Merci


On va bien  s'entendre j'le sens :love:  




			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben v'là, je me suis trouvée une marraine  Et elle m'a l'air parfaite...


Ah ben en plus elle apprend vite ! 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Le blork ignore la solidarité.
> Il est solitaire, comme le loup, mais en rouge avec plus de pustules.


Houlàààà  et euh tu mords pas hein ?


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça tu vas le payer...  T'étais pas assez visible, sans doute la brume.



T'es jaloux de ma brume à moi  Frime pas trop toi avec ta nouvelle vue, tu vas te souvenir à quoi ressemble une montagne ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah déjà abandoné !


 
Ouais, je l'ai oubliée sur une aire d'autoroute. :rose: 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux de ma *brune* à moi  Frime pas trop toi avec ta nouvelle vue, tu vas te souvenir à quoi ressemble une montagne ?


 
Lapsus révélateur?  

Bon, j'ai du boulot.


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Tous au feu...pas de détail ..... 

On ferme et on fera le tri plus tard ....s'il reste  des cendres


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlàààà  et euh tu mords pas hein ?



Très rare.
Par contre je file des maladies.


----------



## Warflo (27 Février 2006)

Banissez le !


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lapsus révélateur?



Faux et usage de faux... Ca va chercher dans les combiens ? 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai du boulot.


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si t'avais été moins lent à la détente


 WebO lent à la détente avec une si jolie grenouille ???
T'avais pris des cachets, ce jour là, ou quoi... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> WebO lent à la détente avec une si jolie grenouille ???
> T'avais pris des cachets, ce jour là, ou quoi... :mouais:



on va pas y arriver...y en a trop là


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> WebO lent à la détente avec une si jolie grenouille ???
> T'avais pris des cachets, ce jour là, ou quoi... :mouais:



Blandine 

J'te dis.. ce WebO... tout fout le camps de nos jours... Il est déjà dans la brume alors si en plus il prend des cachets


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Why?


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Bon, là, je sens bien que ça fait longtemps que j'étais pas venue traîner au bar...
:mouais:
Qui c'est qui l'a abandonné ?

Pis, j'vois même pas ce que je fais là,
mon filleul à moi il s'est fait bannir


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak et son atmosphère primitive a dit:
			
		

> Très rare.
> Par contre je file des maladies.



La grippe tion tion ? :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Pis, j'vois même pas ce que je fais là,
> mon filleul à moi il s'est fait bannir



Il avait de drôle de fréquentations pour avoir une marraine comme toi  

Encore un qui a trop dû trainer au bar


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La grippe tion tion ? :mouais:



Tiens..... une panthère pas confinée  

PS: au dessus de 70°C le virus est neutralisé :rateau: ....quoi que


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui a trop dû trainer au bar




Une Suissesse qui n'aime pas les bars ...on aura tout vu


----------



## Stargazer (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens..... une panthère pas confinée
> 
> PS: au dessus de 70°C le virus est neutralisé :rateau: ....quoi que




C'est bon je suis chaud bouillant, je risque rien !


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une Suissesse qui n'aime pas les bars ...on aura tout vu



T'as lu ça où ? :mouais: Vu mes origines, j'aurais plutôt tendance à y être née


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon je suis chaud bouillant, je risque rien !


Pas la peine de te demander si ça va bien, alors... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'as lu ça où ? :mouais: Vu mes origines, j'aurais plutôt tendance à y être née



C'est qu'est ce que je disais...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Il avait de drôle de fréquentations pour avoir une marraine comme toi


Méfie-toi, y'en a qui se sont fait bouler rouge pour moins que ça... :casse:
Moi, si sage, une vraie icône


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi, y'en a qui se sont fait bouler rouge pour moins que ça... :casse:
> Moi, si sage, une vraie icône



Euh... Blandine... Là c'est toi qui a pris tes cachets :mouais:


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Blandine... Là c'est toi qui a pris tes cachets :mouais:


Un p'tit peu, pour me "dynamiser"... 
sinon je n'aurais jamais oser venir ici... ohhh non !!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Février 2006)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de te demander si ça va bien, alors... :rateau:




Non pas la peine ...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas la peine ...


Pôôôôvre moutons...


----------



## Macoufi (27 Février 2006)

Y'en a un qui vient de poster sur les "users de la nuit"...
*avant minuit*  :affraid:
Il va se prendre une de ces rafales...

D'ailleurs, j'vais me déconnecter avant que ça ouvre,
longtemps avant...


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Blandine... Là c'est toi qui a pris tes cachets :mouais:



Il en reste ? :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver 
Bon c'est pas tout ça: elle est où ma nioub'? Moooooooomooooooooooo ! :o[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> _Me v'la Tonton !!!!!!        _


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'as lu ça où ? :mouais: Vu mes origines, j'aurais plutôt tendance à y être née




_Pourquoi ??? T'es bretonne ??????      _


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je l'ai oubliée sur une aire d'autoroute. :rose:




Tu plaisantes j'espère ???  C'est toi que j'ai du mettre à l'arrière de la voiture car tu avais voulu fêter dignement je dois le reconnaitre,  le baptême... mais comme tu es encore "fragile" tu n'étais vraiment plus en état de reprendre le volant et c'est moi qui l'ai pris !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2006)

Ah te voilà... maintenant attache ta ceinture hein: c'est paaarti...  Conduite mode iMax.


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'honneur de vous faire part de ma nouvelle adoption : ...
> 
> Voici donc ma filleule :love:
> 
> ...


à cheval sur une grenouille.....  :rateau: 


			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> bannissons tout les parrainés .... principe de précaution


pas une bonne idée...vas y'avoir du dessin satirique dans l'air.....   
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Note : secouer craquounette.


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

Allo .... Allo lepurfils .... Et mon parrainage alors ...
Ah ça pour jouer de la rondelle il est fort !!! il pourait au moins l'éteindre quand il est pas là


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah te voilà... maintenant attache ta ceinture hein: c'est paaarti...  Conduite mode iMax.



Vas-y tonton, même pas peur !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Allo .... Allo lepurfils .... Et mon parainage alors ...
> Ah ça pour jouer de la rondelle il est fort !!! Tu pourais au moins l'eteindre quand t'es pas là



si tu as perdu ton parrain, n'hesite pas, je suis dispo....


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça pour jouer de la rondelle il est fort !!!



Ca c'est intéressant...
Je veux pas insister, mais...
Vous êtes bien sûr qu'il est pas hors-charte ce fil?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est intéressant...
> Je veux pas insister, mais...
> Vous êtes bien sûr qu'il est pas hors-charte ce fil?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

[MODE Jim Jones ON] Qui veut un grand verre de jus d'orange?... Si si, j'insiste!!![MODE Jim Jones OFF]


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [MODE Jim Jones ON] Qui veut un grand verre de jus d'orange?... Si si, j'insiste!!![MODE Jim Jones OFF]




Pour moi un Noilly Prat, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

juste un doigt... merci


----------



## Craquounette (28 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Pourquoi ??? T'es bretonne ??????      _



Pire... _Sisi ça existe _



			
				Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note : secouer Craquounette



C'est orangina qu'il faut secouer  Moi d'habitude on me croque :rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pire... _Sisi ça existe _




Je te crois aisément !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi d'habitude on me croque :rose:


Il est des mots à ne pas déposer dans mes oreilles 

Mackie on fait comment déjà pour avoir le téléphone à partir de l'IP ?


----------



## Craquounette (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est des mots à ne pas déposer dans mes oreilles
> 
> Mackie on fait comment déjà pour avoir le téléphone à partir de l'IP ?



Ca ne veut pas forcément dire que je sois comestible et digeste


----------



## Dory (28 Février 2006)

Il a une bonne descente SM et pour la digestion je pense qu'il doit avoir ce qu'il faut ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

File!


----------



## Dory (28 Février 2006)

Je suis déjà partie....:rose:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il a une bonne descente SM et pour la digestion je pense qu'il doit avoir ce qu'il faut ....



Bah... Pas grave... En dessert je lui filerai ça


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2006)

Mais reviens il a les mêmes à la maison !!!! :rateau:


----------



## lumai (28 Février 2006)

À propos de filleul... Quelqu'un aurait vu passer le mien récemment ? Je l'ai perdu, j'le retrouve plus..


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2006)

C'est normal il passe souvent quand t'es déjà au lit ! C'est un nioub de la nuit ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> À propos de filleul... Quelqu'un aurait vu passer le mien récemment ? Je l'ai perdu, j'le retrouve plus..



Tu peux toujours envoyer une lettre rue des Morillons ......


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Je crois qu'il y a un indice dans sa signature...


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

Encore nioube pour 11 minutes et je sais presque rien ...  
Mon parrain il est nul !!! l'est jamais là ... et maintenant ça urge


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Encore nioube pour 11 minutes et je sais presque rien ...
> Mon parrain il est nul !!! l'est jamais là ... et maintenant ça urge




... mais tu sais tout déjà...:rateau:


----------



## sofiping (28 Février 2006)

Dans 5 minutes J'adooooopte!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 minutes J'adooooopte!!!


Kesstu veux adopter?
Il reste que les plus pourris!


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 minutes J'adooooopte!!!




  Oui bon tu as choisis...?


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon tu as choisis...?


 ... laissez moi 1 minute ..histoire de changer de dimension


----------



## sofiping (1 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 minutes J'adooooopte!!!


Me demande si je ferais pas mieux d'attendre demain matin ... les nioubes qui se couchent tard doivent être disons ... plus ... fatigant quoi !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Mars 2006)

Non, Sof, ils sont sur un autre fuseau horaire, voilà tout...


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> À propos de filleul... Quelqu'un aurait vu passer le mien récemment ? Je l'ai perdu, j'le retrouve plus..


coucou nounou   je suis un peut dans le jus en ce moment je taf la journée et la nuit donc j'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour moi et pour les ami(e)s.

mais ne t'en fait pas je fait pas de bétise je m'occupe de petit jeunes on vas faire du booling du karting du lazert ball et plein d'autre chose et pour lier les deux taf je les prend au studio avec moi comme ça on fait d'une pierre deux coup animation et taf du studio en même temps !!! 

la semaine prochaine je suis plus cool  je repasse vous voire


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Encore nioube pour 11 minutes et je sais presque rien ...
> Mon parrain il est nul !!! l'est jamais là ... et maintenant ça urge



j'avais pourant pris le relais quelques secondes, c'etait pas clair...?
sinon, je peux t'expliquer par msn...

apres, prendre un parrain comme le tien, fallait oser... 
enfin, ce que j'en dis....


----------



## Lila (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Kesstu veux adopter?
> Il reste que les plus pourris!



...des noms !!!   :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin sen faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais jai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de lendroit ou cette personne se trouve

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me lenvoyer : là

Je naccepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer

Mon but est dobtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue dune manière qui, je le crois, na jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun dentre vous de faire circuler cette information auprès de leurs contacts sans toutefois tenter des exploits et aller chercher des adresses improbables, juste les contacts proches

Je demande juste aux gens dindiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Tu ferais pas mieux de poster dans portfolio, ou d'ouvrir un fil pour ça?
Tu vas p'tet pas toucher grand monde dans ce thread, perdu au milieu des vannes...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

j'aime mieux l'esprit des gens du Bar... 

sinon, ça risque de devenir trop sérieux...


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Alors, qui veut être le filleul de l'Amok, hmmmm? Petits, petits.... Venez à moi....


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors, qui veut être le filleuil de l'Amok, hmmmm? Petits, petits.... Venez à moi....


Ah chuis trop vieux, c'est con, j'aurais relevé le défi. 

Dans ma signature j'aurais mis : "filleul de l'Amoque"


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah chuis trop vieux, c'est con, j'aurais relevé le défi.
> 
> Dans ma signature j'aurais mis : "filleul de l'Amoque"


De toute façon, vu ton avatar, tu n'as pas l'air comestible...

Inutile de préciser que si vous êtes Breton ou Corse, passez votre chemin ! A chaque fois ca me rend malade ! Probablement leur alimentation... Par contre, les Continentaux, c'est bien : on dirait que c'est fourré à l'alcool, et les Suisses ou Belges, c'est une friandise : c'est truffé au chocolat.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Pas d'bol toutes les jeunes filles sont adoptées


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

En parlant de ça, j'ai un peu perdu ma filleule Echidna (fin de CDD) :rose: Bobby les pustules ne veut pas être adopté... Donc faire demande ici ou par mp.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, j'ai un peu perdu ma filleule Echidna (fin de CDD) :rose: Bobby les pustules ne veut pas être adopté... Donc faire demande ici ou par mp.


Ah ben c'est que je suis périmé depuis longtemps moi...


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'bol toutes les jeunes filles sont adoptées


Pas de femelles, malheureux ! Jamais !   

Ce filleul, dans l'absolu, devrait également ne pas posseder de Mac, histoire de prouver sa farouche indépendance au marketing. Un iPod est bien évidemment également proscrit. Par contre, il doit savoir faire la vaisselle et préparer des cocktails rares. Dégagé des obligations militaires. N'est pas filleul de l'Amok le premier venu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est que je suis périmé depuis longtemps moi...



Si tu veux mon avis, de loin, comme ça, il semblerait :mouais:  Toutefois la couleur orangée fait songer à une orange mûre mais bon tu es le seul à pouvoir vérifier ton code barre


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors, qui veut être le filleul de l'Amok, hmmmm? Petits, petits.... Venez à moi....


brrrrrrrrr !!......fait froid d'un coup.....  


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Inutile de préciser que si vous êtes Breton ou Corse, passez votre chemin ! A chaque fois ca me rend malade ! Probablement leur alimentation... Par contre, les Continentaux, c'est bien : on dirait que c'est fourré à l'alcool, et les Suisses ou Belges, c'est une friandise : c'est truffé au chocolat.


et quand on cumule les origines ?......:rateau:   


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'bol toutes les jeunes filles sont adoptées


je sens que certains ont des âmes de collectionneurs....  


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce filleul, dans l'absolu, devrait également ne pas posseder de Mac, histoire de prouver sa farouche indépendance au marketing. Un iPod est bien évidemment également proscrit.Par contre, il doit savoir faire la vaisselle et préparer des cocktails rares. Dégagé des obligations militaires. N'est pas filleul de l'Amok le premier venu.


bien exigeant...et utopique.....:rateau: 
'reusement k'je suis déjà "chaperonné" !.....  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'reusement k'je suis déjà "chaperonné" !.....  :rateau:



Tu faisais partie des quilles de 2002 ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu faisais partie des quilles de 2002 ?


pas vraiment, non......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Lila (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Par contre, il doit savoir faire la vaisselle et préparer des cocktails rares. ....



ben ça correspond bien à la description d'une [vocabulaire AmoK On]"femelle" [vocabulaire AmoK Off]...  

...quant à écarter  complétement la gente féminine des candidats  potentiellement  ..je suis étonné....

..et puis qui serait assez faux cul pour vouloir la protection du vénérable Amok là comme ça devant tout le monde..hmmmm  ...

...moi  :love: 
(ps :chuis pas une fille  )


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

ah bon, toujours pas, pourtant depuis le temps que tout le monde le croit...


----------



## Lila (1 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, toujours pas, pourtant depuis le temps que tout le monde le croit...



....:rose: oui ..moi même parfois


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, toujours pas, pourtant depuis le temps que tout le monde le croit...



On en croit des choses 




			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....:rose: oui ..moi même parfois



Pourquoi le "" ?


----------



## Grug2 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de femelles, malheureux ! Jamais !
> 
> Ce filleul, dans l'absolu, devrait également ne pas posseder de Mac, histoire de prouver sa farouche indépendance au marketing. Un iPod est bien évidemment également proscrit. Par contre, il doit savoir faire la vaisselle et préparer des cocktails rares. Dégagé des obligations militaires. N'est pas filleul de l'Amok le premier venu.


reste mackie&#8230;


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

Ha ? J'ai pas vu mon parrain depuis un moment moi !!!! Hou hou   Tu dors, t'es parti faire un repas pantagruélique ???


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? J'ai pas vu mon parrain depuis un moment moi !!!! Hou hou   Tu dors, t'es parti faire un repas pantagruélique ???



Pas trop là ces jours...   Mais je veille sur toi.


----------



## Warflo (1 Mars 2006)

C'est pas Doc' qui est omniscient, omnipresent, et omnipotent?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? J'ai pas vu mon parrain depuis un moment moi !!!! Hou hou



Ouais! En même temps on est pas des Supernanny!


----------



## valoriel (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de femelles, malheureux ! Jamais !
> 
> Ce filleul, *dans l'absolu*...


doux rêveur 

enfin *dans la pratique* les coktails et la vaiselle suffisent?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop là ces jours...   Mais je veille sur toi.




Je sentais cette aile protectrice envelopper mes frêles épaules ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! En même temps on est pas des Supernanny!



Ha ????      WebO c'est THE SUPER PARRAIN !!!


----------



## Lila (2 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je sentais cette aile protectrice envelopper mes frêles épaules ...




...oui ...il sent beaucoup dessous les ailes


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Comme ton voisin  ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui ...il sent beaucoup dessous les ailes




.... j'ai pas remarqué..... il doit y avoir longtemps, très longtemps.....


----------



## Lila (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme ton voisin  ?



....ah non lui c'est des pieds    (je suis mort!!!! )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Normalement on ne meurt pas d'une mauvaise odeur  
Quoique... la grippe aviaire, s'attrape par les voies respiratoires. 
Finalement, fait p'tet gaffe. On sait jamais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quoique... la grippe aviaire, s'attrape par les voies respiratoires.



Au fait et toi ? Tout va bien ? Pas de truffe rouge ? Les yeux clignotent toujours ? :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Ben écoute... 37,2° ce matin, je contrôle régulièrement (sous l'aisselle, hein ? Faut pas y prendre goût non plus...) et jusque là, tout va bien  Merci


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Toujours pas terminé ces histoires d'adoption ... 
Bon ..
Il reste qui comme parrain(ne)  ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas terminé ces histoires d'adoption ...
> Bon ..
> Il reste qui comme parrain(ne)  ?


ton voisin !! celui du post au dessus du tien.......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

c vrai il reste qui au fait?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

moi!!


----------



## Dory (3 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi!!



Comme parrain  ou filleul?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Comme parrain  ou filleul?



j'ai deja un parrain...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Moi j'vais adopter un PC sont pas foutu d'accepter mon offre d'emploi via un mac chez nestlé


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

Si c Nestlé France je peux peut être t'aider ...  mac ou pas mac.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Nein, Schweiz  même l'extension UserAgent de FF les trompent qu'à moitié  

Bon je sors avant que les verts m'engueulent 


-----> x


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nein, Schweiz  même l'extension UserAgent de FF les trompent qu'à moitié
> 
> Bon je sors avant que les verts m'engueulent
> 
> ...



Vous êtes ici


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ton voisin !! celui du post au dessus du tien.......



Le gros matou avec les grandes dents et les yeux qui clignotent ... 
J'aurai préféré une petite feline au poil soyeux et au regard noir écrin.
en fait.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Le gros matou avec les grandes dents et les yeux qui clignotent ...
> J'aurai préféré une petite feline au poil soyeux et au regard noir écrin.
> en fait.


c'est donc une question de goût alors.....  
_pas une quelconque inquiétude à cette idée ?....._  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja un parrain...








 un filleul parrainé peut déjà parrainer  y'a longtemps que j'ai perdu le fil moa


----------



## Patamach (3 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _pas une quelconque inquiétude à cette idée ?....._  :rateau: :rateau:



A quelle idée? :casse:


----------



## Warflo (3 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc une question de goût alors.....
> _pas une quelconque inquiétude à cette idée ?....._  :rateau: :rateau:


Dis donc tu crayonne toi ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc tu crayonne toi ?


viens m'aider........  
 

j'ai comme qui dirait, beaucoup d'autres choses z'a crayonner.....  
 
:love:


----------



## Warflo (3 Mars 2006)

Moi crayonner ?... 
Mouarf, y'aura plus qualifié que moi je pense 
Et puis j'ai la flemme de brancher mon scan


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

_je sais...je l'ai déjà mise en scène...._  
mais j'aime bien le perso "avatar" de Lorna cafsqué !...:rose: :love:
il se prête à plein de "manipulations" !.... l'avatar pas Lorna !!..... (bandes de nases !!.... :rateau: )
 les grenouilles c'est sympa aussi ! c'est très cartoon... 





_pour les autres "associations", c'est en route...._


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



 Excellent!!!! J'adore *tirhum* 

Je trouve que c'est la plus belle réussite d'adoption  

_Je vous l'avais pas dit, mon 2ème prénom c'est Modestine _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _je sais...je l'ai déjà mise en scène...._
> mais j'aime bien le perso "avatar" de Lorna cafsqué !...:rose: :love:


Ah ben merci :rose: décidément il a beaucoup de succès (cet avatar) ... 
...C'est tout moi quoi   




			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> il se prête à plein de "manipulations" !


 On me le dit souvent oui :rose: 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .... l'avatar pas Lorna !!.....


 Vous êtes bien sur le répondeur de Lorna, elle n'est pas en mesure de vous répondre en ce moment, veuillez laisser un message après le bip elle vous rappelera dès sa sortie de grotte ... [Biiiiiiip]



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les grenouilles c'est sympa aussi ! c'est très cartoon...


 Ouais puis elle est très sympa _ma petite _grenouille suisse ! :love:

En tout cas ...encore bravo Tirhum !


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum."
:rose:


----------



## Franswa (6 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _je sais...je l'ai déjà mise en scène...._
> mais j'aime bien le perso "avatar" de Lorna cafsqué !...:rose: :love:
> il se prête à plein de "manipulations" !.... l'avatar pas Lorna !!..... (bandes de nases !!.... :rateau: )
> les grenouilles c'est sympa aussi ! c'est très cartoon...
> ...


Bravo  

C'est qui les prochains ? 


:love:


----------



## Warflo (6 Mars 2006)

Ah lui il a envie de se faire crayonner !  
(au passage, tu sais, lasagesse+ben's+moi c'est peut-être quelques chose de pas mal 3 d'un coup  )


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2006)

Dites-voir, M'sieur Patoch', on peut parrainer combien de nioubes ? 
Parce que là, j'ai reçu une demande !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dites-voir, M'sieur Patoch', on peut parrainer combien de nioubes ?
> Parce que là, j'ai reçu une demande !



Sers-toi largement et sans compter, M'sieur  Marco...


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sers-toi largement et sans compter, M'sieur  Marco...




OK ! 
Je connais quelqu'un que ça va ravir !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

:love: :love: à mon parrain et professeur préféré


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: à mon parrain et professeur préféré



Félicitations.  

p.s: tirhum va être vraiment débordé...


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

...dans quelle galère, je suis encore allé me fourrer, moi !!...... 
:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...dans quelle galère, je suis encore allé me fourrer, moi !!......
> :mouais:


T'as pas encore pigé qu'ici il faut taire le moindre de ses talents?
Ne jamais donner aucun espoir de la moindre disponibilité, au risque d'être assailli de demandes?

Moi j'm'en fous, j'ai rien à cacher, mais toi, t'as été con, là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore pigé qu'ici il faut taire le moindre de ses talents?
> Moi j'm'en fous, j'ai rien à cacher...



Mais non, tu te dévalorises...
Tu sais admirablement bien pourrir un thread sans en avoir l'air...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dites-voir, M'sieur Patoch', on peut parrainer combien de nioubes ?
> Parce que là, j'ai reçu une demande !




Tu fais dans l'humanitaire maintenant ?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore pigé qu'ici il faut taire le moindre de ses talents?
> Ne jamais donner aucun espoir de la moindre disponibilité, au risque d'être assailli de demandes?
> 
> Moi j'm'en fous, j'ai rien à cacher, mais toi, t'as été con, là...


...à la douche !! :rateau: 
rince moi tout ça; tu m'fatigue à te gratter là comme ça !..... 
_(en plus...elle fait quoi ton autre main ?!....)_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...à la douche !! :rateau:
> 
> rince moi tout ça; tu m'fatigue à te gratter là comme ça !.....
> _(en plus...elle fait quoi ton autre main ?!....)_



cf. les propos de Rocco chez Ardisson samedi soir ...  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (13 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais dans l'humanitaire maintenant ?  :love:




Je fais partie de la *Ligue de Protection des Sirènes et des Dauphin(e)s*.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Tu pèches la morue sans limitation de maillage, oui!


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je fais partie de la *Ligue de Protection des Sirènes et des Dauphin(e)s*.


dauphins, sirènes et femme serpent !! _('ttention à toi tout de même!!)_


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu pèches la morue sans limitation de maillage, oui!



Goujat... 










quoique


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je fais partie de la *Ligue de Protection des Sirènes et des Dauphin(e)s*.




....je m'a fais eu !!! j'ai cru que c'était un lien !!!!

c'est pas Wébo le spécialiste du faux lien ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas encore pigé qu'ici il faut taire le moindre de ses talents?
> Ne jamais donner aucun espoir de la moindre disponibilité, au risque d'être assailli de demandes?
> 
> Moi j'm'en fous, j'ai rien à cacher, mais toi, t'as été con, là...





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...à la douche !! :rateau:
> rince moi tout ça; tu m'fatigue à te gratter là comme ça !.....
> _(en plus...elle fait quoi ton autre main ?!....)_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu pèches la morue sans limitation de maillage, oui!




ce mec est un grand malade. Le premier Corse a utilisé l'arme comique!:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _Reproduction censurée d'une image sainte_​




On ne me caricature pas!!
Bobby, Momo... *Même combat!* 

Quelqu'un a vu mon pal?
Je sais pas ou j'l'ai foutu...




​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On ne me caricature pas!!
> Bobby, Momo... *Même combat!*


  



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu mon pal?
> Je sais pas ou j'l'ai foutu...
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais j'l'ai croisé tout à l'heure il traînait avec Sécam ... z'allaient se mater un film je crois. :hein:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On ne me caricature pas!!
> Bobby, Momo... *Même combat!*
> 
> Quelqu'un a vu mon pal?
> ...


...pommé ma caisse à outils, moi......:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ce mec est un grand malade. Le premier Corse a utilisé l'arme comique!:love:



Ah non, je m'insurge : le premier, c'était Tino Rossi  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a vu mon pal?
> Je sais pas ou j'l'ai foutu...
> 
> 
> ...




À sa place c'est-à-dire entre tes deux yeux qui ont l'avantage d'être deux... Bien joué le caoutchouc de protection qui fait ventouse au bout


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

mais non, il veut enfoncer pas déboucher, enfin!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, je m'insurge : le premier, c'était Tino Rossi  :love:



'Bécile!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

j'ai été contacté par : labêldecadixe, qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu pèches la morue sans limitation de maillage, oui!








attention à ce que l'on pêche et mange en tous cas... 

Les dauphins sont traqués pour leur chair, même si cette « viande » est largement contaminée, notamment par les métaux lourds, en raison de la pollution. Une étude publiée en 2002, à la demande du gouvernement japonais, avait en effet révélé que les concentrations en mercure et en substances cancérigènes étaient très élevées dans le foie des dauphins et des baleines, à tel point que cela représente des risques graves pour la santé humaine, surtout des risques de dommages dordre neurologique... 
par conséquent mon koala y survivra sans risque:love: 

Les pêcheurs attribuent également la pénurie de poisson aux dauphins, alors que lhomme en consomme et en gaspille bien plus partout dans le monde. En effet, la surpêche au profit de lhomme reste responsable du déclin des populations de poissons, au Japon comme partout ailleurs. Les dauphins et autres cétacés ne consomment quune part minime des stocks et ne nuisent pas au renouvellement des bancs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Ça me scie le rond...


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça me scie le rond...


....jusqu'aux genoux !!!.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> attention à ce que l'on pêche et mange en tous cas...
> 
> Les dauphins sont traqués pour leur chair, même si cette « viande » est largement contaminée, notamment par les métaux lourds, en raison de la pollution. Une étude publiée en 2002, à la demande du gouvernement japonais, avait en effet révélé que les concentrations en mercure et en substances cancérigènes étaient très élevées dans le foie des dauphins et des baleines, à tel point que cela représente des risques graves pour la santé humaine, surtout des risques de dommages dordre neurologique...
> par conséquent mon koala y survivra sans risque:love:
> ...



Vbul: va voir ailleurs!

justifier la chasse aux cétacés avec ce genre d'arguments?!! les filets (oublié leur nom) sont surement plus responsable de la diminution des stocks. Surtout quand on sait que les poissons non conformes (taille) sont rejetés et que la plupart du temps ils sont morts. D'un autre coté, c'est toute une filière qui doit vivre... Comment expliquer que leur gagne pain disparait petit à petit à des gens qui n'ont souvent que ça?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été contacté par : labêldecadixe, qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


Il était corse Luis Mariano ? :mouais:


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

...c super cool les dauphins...moi je veux être réin carné (même végétarien ça fait rien) en dauphin:love: 

..parce qu'ils passent leur journée : 
1- à manger
2-jouer
3-b****...n****,....faire l'amour.....:love:  
si c'est pas eux qu'ont tout compris :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

oups, désolé:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c super cool les dauphins...moi je veux être réin carné (même végétarien ça fait rien) en dauphin:love:
> 
> ..parce qu'ils passent leur journée :
> 1- à manger
> ...



ben voilà un bon résumé du thread "la femme ou l'homme idéal(e)" : le dauphin! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà un bon résumé du thread "la femme ou l'homme idéal(e)" : le dauphin! :love:



Faut savoir! femme ou dauphin? et puis toi t'es adoptée

Moi je suis seul comme un rat au fond de son trou, personne ne m'aimeeeeuuuu.

M'en fous, je suis un solitaire et nu de surcroit. D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un voulait m'expliquer cette histoire d'adoption parceque je suis remonté à la 1° page du tradada et c'est pas bien clair tout ça. 


C'est même louche, enfin, ce que j'en dis.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir! femme ou dauphin? et puis toi t'es adoptée
> 
> Moi je suis seul comme un rat au fond de son trou, personne ne m'aimeeeeuuuu.
> 
> ...


euhhh...ptêt... :rose:


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un voulait m'expliquer cette histoire d'adoption parceque je suis remonté à la 1° page du tradada et c'est pas bien clair tout ça.



..toi par exemple tu pourrais être adopté par Woulf....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..toi par exemple tu pourrais être adopté par Woulf....



remarques, quelqu'un qui roule en BM... au moins, je suis à peu près sur de pas être largué


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> remarques, quelqu'un qui roule en BM... au moins, je suis à peu près sur de pas être largué



Ça dépend il pourrait t'obliger à un retour salvateur sur tricycle


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend il pourrait t'obliger à un retour salvateur sur tricycle




ça, c'est plus de l'adoption, c'est de l'asservissement.


----------



## imimi (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est plus de l'adoption, c'est de l'asservissement.


Ah on t'a pas prévenu ? 
Les nioubs sont esclaves de leurs ainés jusqu'à leur émancipation à 1 an  

Toujours en quête d'un parain ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en quête d'un parain ?



Un qui sache écrire, je dis pas.


----------



## imimi (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Un qui sache écrire, je dis pas.


mouais, devrais pitèt arrêter de poster passée une certaine heure moi... :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (14 Mars 2006)

j'ai un an


----------



## GreenC4U (14 Mars 2006)

Bon Anniversaire Valoriel, félicitation pour ton émancipation


----------



## imimi (14 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un an


 
 valo !

bon annif' vieux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ah on t'a pas prévenu ?
> Les nioubs sont esclaves de leurs ainés jusqu'à leur émancipation à 1 an
> 
> Toujours en quête d'un parain ?



ouuuiiiiiii encore.

Bon, je reste seul alors. Tant pis.


----------



## Grug2 (14 Mars 2006)

essaye chez pascal septante sept, vous avez au moins une passion en commun&#8230;


----------



## imimi (14 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ouuuiiiiiii encore.
> 
> Bon, je reste seul alors. Tant pis.


 
Heu en même temps, sans vouloir te véxer  , t'es un peu vieux pour être parrainé...


----------



## Dory (14 Mars 2006)

Personne ne veut adopter Mamyblue?

Elle a toujours un mot gentil pour nous tous et personne ne s'est proposé.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu en même temps, sans vouloir te véxer  , t'es un peu vieux pour être parrainé...



Oui, je sais, je suis blette.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, je suis blette.



Allons allons, juste mûr.


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne veut adopter Mamyblue?
> 
> Elle a toujours un mot gentil pour nous tous et personne ne s'est proposé.



...en même temps on ne sait toujours pas à quoi ça engage ni quel bénéfice l'on peut en tirer...de part et d'autre...


----------



## Dory (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...en même temps on ne sait toujours pas à quoi ça engage ni quel bénéfice l'on peut en tirer...de part et d'autre...



Chut.....très personnel toutes ces questions... 

Demande à Patochman il te répondra mieux que moi.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai eu le book complet des portrait de ma filleule et elle arrache son parain


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Patochman il te répondra mieux que moi.



...est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne veut adopter Mamyblue?
> 
> Elle a toujours un mot gentil pour nous tous et personne ne s'est proposé.




c'est vrai mamyblue est un amour, une mamy comme on aimerait en avoir en vrai,ne l'oublions pas:love:   
j't'adore ma tite mamy:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Ça devient un club Tupperware® ici...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient un club Tupperware® ici...



ben vi mon koala est aware pourquoi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Et pour l'achat d'une série complète de récipients vous gagnez une collec de l'almanach Vermot ou l'intégrale en DVD des Grosses têtes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient un club Tupperware® ici...


Ca c'est marrant, j'allais justement faire remarquer que ce fil, c'était quand même toi qui l'avait ouvert, et qu'il faudrait faire gaffe à pas trop faire dans la guimauve non plus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Bah... Tu sais comment c'est. T'as beau pousser une 'tite gueulante de temps en temps ; ça recommence de plus belle dès que tu as le dos tourné...:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2006)

Ah bah oui, mais on ouvre des fils, on ouvre des fils, ok, mais faut s'en occuper un peu aussi, hein, faire le ménage, ce genre de trucs...


----------



## Warflo (14 Mars 2006)

Dites, maintenant que le mutli-parainage devient monnaie courante, qu'est-ce qui unie les co-parainnée?
Je veux dire on organise des rituels? des cérémonies célébrant la gloire de leur parain?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient un club Tupperware® ici...


Et bientôt, çà va même parler chiffons : "_et mon nouveau polo Fred Perry, il est chou hein_"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Mouais. Une des seules idées utiles du bar de ces derniers mois. Réduite à néant au même titre que les autres inepties... _et tu redeviendras poussière..._ disait-Il.
Patoch, je te le laisse, c'est le tien, mais si tu veux fermer, je ne serai pas contre.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

C'est vraiment super salaud de placer ça juste derrière un post à GK


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Salaud, peut-être... mais ça n'étonnera personne


----------



## katelijn (14 Mars 2006)

Bon, je ne sais pas de quoi vous causer ( zut, ça s'écrit comment, ), mais moi j'adopte mamyblue!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

pinaise, ça me rapelle un truc, mais quoi.?.....


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Aucune idée ...


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Ah bin c'est rigolu votre société protectrice des nioubes.  
Bon, bin, si il faut se faire adopter :
Je suis une JEUNE femme aux cheveux rouges, je travaille dans le pestacle. Je pète, je rote, je dis plein de gros mots, je suis super blonde sur l'informatique, mais j'ai toujours su que j'étais une geek en puissance. Je dis plein de conneries tout le temps, j'aime pas le rose bonbon, j'ai un super caractère de merde, très passionné. Je pense que le scooter c'est le mal, mais que la moto c'est le bien, j'aime avoir raison sur les discussions politiques, de toute façon, une bretonne a toujours raison, alors...Euh.....Je pratique le fouet, le lancer de marmottes et la natation en baignoire(mais pas les baignoires rondes, j'ai pas l'habilitation). Par contre, j'adore boire des coups, surtout avec des gens aussi accueillants que vous. Ca c'est un super ****** de forum.\o/

Voilà, adoptez moi s'il vous plait.
Parrain(ou Marraine) euh d'mon coeur prends moi toute \o/


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Pfiou... Ça va sentir le pneu brûlé d'ici peu.

Si en plus tu aimes le cuir, ça devrait plaire à pas mal de monde, n'en doutons pas


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2006)

effectivement !.......:afraid:

je préviens tout de suite, je ne dessine pas de choses _"scabreuses"_ !...... 
 


_bizarre...d'habitude "y" sont déjà là, après un appel pareil....._:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Y a un sujet autoportrait dans le forum Portfolio


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un sujet autoportrait dans le forum Portfolio


Ah tiens te voilà toi on commençait à s'inquiéter, t'as quand même perdu l'entraînement on dirait 

Bienvenue Melounette  et bon courage !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin c'est rigolu votre société protectrice des nioubes.
> Bon, bin, si il faut se faire adopter :
> Je suis une JEUNE femme aux cheveux rouges, je travaille dans le pestacle. Je pète, je rote, je dis plein de gros mots, je suis super blonde sur l'informatique, mais j'ai toujours su que j'étais une geek en puissance. Je dis plein de conneries tout le temps, j'aime pas le rose bonbon, j'ai un super caractère de merde, très passionné. Je pense que le scooter c'est le mal, mais que la moto c'est le bien, j'aime avoir raison sur les discussions politiques, de toute façon, une bretonne a toujours raison, alors...Euh.....Je pratique le fouet, le lancer de marmottes et la natation en baignoire(mais pas les baignoires rondes, j'ai pas l'habilitation). Par contre, j'adore boire des coups, surtout avec des gens aussi accueillants que vous. Ca c'est un super ****** de forum.\o/
> 
> ...




J'ai trouvé mon double:love:

Je rêve.

Dommage que je puisse pas l'adopter.:rose:

C'est ma soeur que dis je ma muse


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Ah faut mettre sa photo aussi ? 

Bon, bin si ça se bouscule pas au portillon, c'est pitètre que j'en ai fait trop aussi. J'aurais du faire profil bas.:rose: 

Adoptez moi, je suis bien, gentille, docile et tout et tout.(Ca va p'têt mieux marcher)
Merci les gens qui me répondent, c'est ultra sympa comme forum, je suis super épatée de l'acceuil.:love:


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé mon double:love:
> 
> Je rêve.
> 
> ...


 
Un motaaaaaard.:love:
Ah bin prout, j'ai fait 2 messages à la suite !!! Et on peut pas supprimer !!!! Aaaargh, je vais me faire toute petite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Réessaye un nouveau profil, en te décrivant : homme, lunettes, un peu gras, passionné de linux, de mangas et de pizzas, la différence d'accueil sera édifiante 

Bon ! Photos s'il-vous-plaît !! et _en situation_ si possible


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Un motaaaaaard.:love:
> Ah bin prout, j'ai fait 2 messages à la suite !!! Et on peut pas supprimer !!!! Aaaargh, je vais me faire toute petite.


Je vous le dis, c'est un clone (nan, nan j'ai pas dit clown. NAN j'ai dit)

Ne te fais pas petite, sois fiere.
P'ting: bretonne, motarde et tout et tout.

Et puis t'inquiètes, par 2 c'est pas mal non plus :rose:


PS: le cat m'a pris de vitesse. Laisses tomber les photos (ou envoies les moi en MP)


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ... Je pense que le scooter c'est le mal, mais que la moto c'est le bien, j



Adoptée ! hop zou c'est fait :love:

..pour les autres qualités je relis plus mieux et je vous dis !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Mars 2006)

Et moi qui m'adopte ? :rose:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Réessaye un nouveau profil, en te décrivant : homme, lunettes, un peu gras, passionné de linux, de mangas et de pizzas, la différence d'accueil sera édifiante



...tu penses à quelqu'un en particulier


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui m'adopte ? :rose:


...ben oui mais toi t'es.....dans une semaine et 2 jours alors bon hein faut dire aussi tu facilites pas non plus


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Un motaaaaaard.:love:
> Ah bin prout, j'ai fait 2 messages à la suite !!! Et on peut pas supprimer !!!! Aaaargh, je vais me faire toute petite.



Quest ce que je t'ai dit?  
Avec modération!


----------



## valoriel (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, adoptez moi s'il vous plait.


une demande en mariage, ça marche aussi? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Adoptée ! hop zou c'est fait :love:
> 
> ..pour les autres qualités je relis plus mieux et je vous dis !!!!


Euh sans vouloir te contrarier Lila, et loin de moi cette idée n'est-ce pas , mais il me semble qu'il y à un ticket à prendre _avant_ de déposer ton dossier de futur parrain ... et là il y à _déjà_ du monde, enfin je dis ça comme ça  pour bien organiser tout ça.


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin c'est rigolu votre société protectrice des nioubes.
> Bon, bin, si il faut se faire adopter :
> Je suis une JEUNE femme aux cheveux rouges, je travaille dans le pestacle. Je pète, je rote, je dis plein de gros mots, je suis super blonde sur l'informatique, mais j'ai toujours su que j'étais une geek en puissance. Je dis plein de conneries tout le temps, j'aime pas le rose bonbon, j'ai un super caractère de merde, très passionné. Je pense que le scooter c'est le mal, mais que la moto c'est le bien, j'aime avoir raison sur les discussions politiques, de toute façon, une bretonne a toujours raison, alors...Euh.....Je pratique le fouet, le lancer de marmottes et la natation en baignoire(mais pas les baignoires rondes, j'ai pas l'habilitation). Par contre, j'adore boire des coups, surtout avec des gens aussi accueillants que vous. Ca c'est un super ****** de forum.\o/
> 
> ...




Ma doué beniget ! 
Ca c'est de la présentation !!!!   
Bienvenue sur MacG et surtout au Bar.   



PS : C'est pas que ça m'aurait déplu de parrainer une compatriote, mais là, je vais plus avoir de place dans ma signature !


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh sans vouloir te contrarier Lila, et loin de moi cette idée n'est-ce pas , mais il me semble qu'il y à un ticket à prendre _avant_ de déposer ton dossier de futur parrain ... et là il y à _déjà_ du monde, enfin je dis ça comme ça  pour bien organiser tout ça.




..... ..t'as raison.....allez je m'adaopte ..ça va être plus vite fait et au moins c'est consensuel :love: 

(oui oui ...en un seul mot )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Adoptée ! hop zou c'est fait :love:
> 
> ..pour les autres qualités je relis plus mieux et je vous dis !!!!



Vu l'ancêtre, je peux rien dire:rose::rose: Sois forte melounette, ne te laisse pas envahir par un sentiment amer. BMW, c'est bien aussi, si, si.

Oh, tu verras, à l'usage il est sympa, solide, serviable et tout ça...:sick:

Bon, je m'en vais, seul sur mon bike sillonner les routes de traverses dans l'espoir d'un oubli qui ne saurait venir...

Remarques, j'aurai fini par faire une gaffe:mouais:, c'est comme ça. Allez, sois fort ZRX, sois fort. Tu la verras de loin et tu la soutiendras dans les épreuves qu'ils lui infligeront ces maniaques.

Tiens, mais où j'ai mis mes lunettes? ya kékun?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

j'avais oublié le coup du ticket.

PREUMS!!! j'étais preums. Si vérifiez.

Melounette, soyons fairplay.

Quant à vous jeune homme, le mariage, pourquoi pas, mais faudra m'en causer d'abord. Je ne voudrais pas qu'un gaffeur sachant gaffer ne gaffe avec Melounette.


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je m'en vais, seul sur mon bike sillonner les routes de traverses ....



:hein: ..wéé..les traverses surtout....les fossés beaucoup..mais les talus gardent sa préférence (et la forme de son crâne)....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui m'adopte ? :rose:



désolé, Vidocq le chratreux est jaloux. Ca aurait été volontiers mais ch'peux pas.

Merci DORA pour ce rappel à l'ordre du ticket.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ..wéé..les traverses surtout....les fossés beaucoup..mais les talus gardent sa préférence (et la forme de son crâne)....



Vallée de Chevreuse dimanche.

RDV: Versailles chateau

tes témoins seront les miens


----------



## valoriel (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Quant à vous jeune homme, le mariage, pourquoi pas, mais faudra m'en causer d'abord. Je ne voudrais pas qu'un gaffeur sachant gaffer ne gaffe avec Melounette.


*m'enfin*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *m'enfin*




vBull... me . Bref


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

...Melounette ma pitchounette !!!! j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi ! 
ton (futur ex) parrain est dispersé un peu partout dans la vallée de Chevreuse...sois forte !!!

....bon ça s'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...Melounette ma pitchounette !!!! j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi !
> ton (futur ex) parrain est dispersé un peu partout dans la vallée de Chevreuse...sois forte !!!
> 
> ....bon ça s'est fait



Oh, LILA, reviens, c'est rien. Juste un petit sanglier qui passait. Toi t'as rien, un peu fatigué c'est tout. Pour la bécane, c'est sur: là elle marchera plus comme avant


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

...ah pi oui tiens au fait...t trop jeune ZRX pour adopter quiconque ....nioub va !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ah pi oui tiens au fait...t trop jeune ZRX pour adopter quiconque ....nioub va !


Hin hin!!
C'est vrai çai!


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment super salaud de placer ça juste derrière un post à GK


C'est surtout salaud de le faire remarquer  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Salaud, peut-être... mais ça n'étonnera personne


Clair... 








Sinon, déjà finies ces vacances  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens te voilà toi on commençait à s'inquiéter, t'as quand même perdu l'entraînement on dirait
> 
> Bienvenue Melounette  et bon courage !


Tu plaisantes ? un seul post et paf ! une photo ! fais mieux tiens


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2006)

(MGZ)Backcat a dit:
			
		

> ...  homme, lunettes, un peu gras, passionné de linux, de mangas et de pizzas, la différence d'accueil sera édifiante



Ouais, çà donne moins envie d'adopter là...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisantes ? un seul post et paf ! une photo ! fais mieux tiens


ben ouais un post et paf *deux* photos moi   (mais par mp    )


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2006)

par MP, c'est du cheat


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

De toute façon, je suis émancipé.

Bon, ok je sors :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je suis émancipé.
> 
> Bon, ok je sors :rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:



..fais gaffe ya un virage


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..fais gaffe ya un virage



oui, mais je me repends pas moi elle marche comme aux premiers jours ma brêle


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais je me repends pas moi elle marche comme aux premiers jours ma brêle




..oui mais tu peux rien adopter n'empêche   :rateau: 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Posté par *[MGZ] BackCat*
_Pour les anciens, lâchez du lest un peu. Les nioubes ça énerve, c'est un fait. Vous connaissez ma position sur le sujet. Malheureusement, on ne peut pas continuer sur ces bases. Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'en ces périodes de fêtes beaucoup ont reçu sous le sapin leur premier mac aussi le switch continue de progresser. Alors des nouveaux, va y en avoir.
En gros, ou on parraine, ou on ignore. Moi, ça m'arrangerait qu'on arrive à le faire, et croyez-moi, j'applique ça aussi Pour tout le monde, c'était un avertissement global en vue d'améliorer le quotidien du plus grand nombre.


1° mac en 1991 (fin) et zéro interruption depuis. Inscrit sur macG depuis janvier 2005 amis fidèle lecteur depuis 1999.

Mais je saurai m'effacer. Ma parrainitude sera platonique.:rose::love:
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2006)

Trop jeune pour adopter ZRX. Moi, je veux bien t'adopter, il me reste une place. Je préviens : marraine même si le pseudo ne l'indique pas  Première chose : tu apprends à prendre les virages


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Trop jeune pour adopter ZRX. Moi, je veux bien t'adopter, il me reste une place. Je préviens : marraine même si le pseudo ne l'indique pas  Première chose : tu apprends à prendre les virages



ai je la tête de quelqu'un d'adopté?

Et si on demandait à l'interessée? après tout; c'est elle qui subira le parrain.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu en même temps, sans vouloir te véxer  , t'es un peu vieux pour être parrainé...




ha! c'est pas moi qui le dit:love:
Merci Imimi


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ha! c'est pas moi qui le dit:love:
> Merci Imimi


 

Aaaaarrrrrgh !
C'est imimi mon nom à moa  


  


J'aime pô les majuscules, ça fait pédant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaarrrrrgh !
> C'est imimi mon nom à moa
> 
> 
> ...




Oups, pardon, le ferait plus.:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ai je la tête de quelqu'un d'adopté?



Je savais bien que le coup du tricycle ne t'avait pas vexé :casse: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que le coup du tricycle ne t'avait pas vexé :casse: :rose:



En fait je me suis tapé tout le tradada pour comprendre et .... boaf:rose: Surement pas vexé, surtout pas pendant cette bourre mémorable :love::love:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ha! c'est pas moi qui le dit:love:
> Merci Imimi



...ah ben tiens tu peux la poster là cette pitite gaffe


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me suis tapé tout le tradada pour comprendre et .... boaf:rose:



Je suis aussi allée vérifier que c'était bien à toi que je l'avais dit, donc tout va bien


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Gast ! Vous postez comme des fous, même pas le temps de se retourner et hop ! On sait plus où on en est.
Bin euh...j'ai pas compris qui m'adoptait en fait.:smiley qui se gratte la tête avec la gueule de travers: Pour la photo, je suis désolée, je fais tout trop vite, hein, de ce côté là, j'ai pas grandi d'un pouce, c'est pas rassurant pour l'avenir. 
Moi tout ce que je veux, c'est boire un coup dans vot' bar, une p'tite biniouze, ça serait pas de refus.\o/Alors demerden sie sich, je fais ce que vous voulez, du moment qu'on va piccoler !\o/
(Une marraine, ça serait pas de refus, parce que les garçons ils m'ont l'air bien énervés )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ma doué beniget !
> Ca c'est de la présentation !!!!
> Bienvenue sur MacG et surtout au Bar.
> 
> ...




meuh  dis donc t'en a déjà une compatriote et motarde et tt et tt et blonde de surcroit  
tu vas plus avoir beaucoup de tps pour moi là  
va m'falloir des parrains de substitution, qq on line pour me multi parrainée


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Gast ! Vous postez comme des fous, même pas le temps de se retourner et hop ! On sait plus où on en est.



:afraid: surtout pas malheureuse !!!!!


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> (Une marraine, ça serait pas de refus, parce que les garçons ils m'ont l'air bien énervés )


Mais alors moi je t'adopte si c'est une maraine qu'il te faut !


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

..;moi aussi je t'aurai adopté....mais 1-on va se foutre de toi et 2-ça fait longtemps que je fais plus la fille au bar


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors moi je t'adopte si c'est une maraine qu'il te faut !


Mouais.. ben c'est pas encore arrivé ça ! Je veille. Non mais !


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Non mais quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Gast ! Vous postez comme des fous, même pas le temps de se retourner et hop ! On sait plus où on en est.
> Bin euh...j'ai pas compris qui m'adoptait en fait.:smiley qui se gratte la tête avec la gueule de travers: Pour la photo, je suis désolée, je fais tout trop vite, hein, de ce côté là, j'ai pas grandi d'un pouce, c'est pas rassurant pour l'avenir.
> Moi tout ce que je veux, c'est boire un coup dans vot' bar, une p'tite biniouze, ça serait pas de refus.\o/Alors demerden sie sich, je fais ce que vous voulez, du moment qu'on va piccoler !\o/
> (Une marraine, ça serait pas de refus, parce que les garçons ils m'ont l'air bien énervés )


Enervé, énervé, c'était une petite balade bucolique, c'est tout:love:

C'est toi qui va choisir:

parrains prétendants:
lila et ZRXolivier

prétendant au mariage:
Valoriel

Tibomon tient la corde mais je lui fais l'intérieur.


Voila, à toi le choix du parrain.


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Enervé, énervé, c'était une petite balade bucolique, c'est tout:love:
> 
> C'est toi qui va choisir:
> 
> ...




hin hin hin !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que le coup du tricycle ne t'avait pas vexé :casse: :rose:




 peut rajouter aussi une panthère dans ma signature faut une marraine quand on a un parrain non? 
:love:


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Et moi !  
Je suis pretendant !


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> peut rajouter aussi une panthère dans ma signature faut une marraine quand on a un parrain non?
> :love:



..les chats ça aime bien le poisson  !


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Des parrains qui veulent bien parrainer mais qui ne peuvent ou ne veulent pas...

Des demandes d'adoption faites par les filleuls/les alors qu'au début du fil, c'est le parrain/marraine qui choisit...son nioube (faut pas l'oublier  )

Il est où Patoch pour régler la circulation?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2006)

Patoch, il doit faire la sieste comme tout bon corse qui se respecte


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, il doit faire la sieste comme tout bon corse qui se respecte



Après avoir bien digéré son omelette aux asperges


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> même pas le temps de se retourner et hop ! On sait plus où on en est.




T'as exactement trouvé le fonctionnement du Bar. Et puis tu as raison, on sait plus où on en est là. Faut s'organiser...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..les chats ça aime bien le poisson  !



Oui, mais non   C'est gentil Julie mais j'ai déjà une filleule  Et puis je crois que tu es déjà bien conseillée


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2006)

PERSONNE TOUCHE À MELOUNETTE! C'EST MA NIOUBE, C'EST À CAUSE DE MOI QU'ELLE EST LA 









Pour les rencontres galantes, c'est à moi qu'il faut s'adresser, je ferai le tri et je fais suivre... (si tu es intermittent, breton, blond et amateur de PC tu as tes chances...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..les chats ça aime bien le poisson  !



plutôt carnassière la panthère 
pis m'entend bien avec poisson-chat et poisson tigre, c la même famille


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Oups,

Warflo est en train de remonter sur le groupe et tente une manoeuvre très osée.

Réacp.

Lila: à la corde et bientôt dans le gazon,
Tibomon: à l'extérieur (trop peut-être)
Warflo: elle arrive ( si, si)
ZRXolivier: sur la roue arrière à la sortie du virage en plaine accélaration

Valoriel: qui t'attend avec les fleurs


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> PERSONNE TOUCHE À MELOUNETTE! C'EST MA NIOUBE, C'EST À CAUSE DE MOI QU'ELLE EST LA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cause de toi? 

Beau CV


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour les rencontres galantes, c'est à moi qu'il faut s'adresser, je ferai le tri et je fais suivre... (si tu es intermittent, breton, blond et amateur de PC tu as tes chances...



..;ah wé là effectivement la barre est placée haut......


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Lila: à la corde et bientôt dans le gazon,....


note si ça passe c'est beau !!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non   C'est gentil Julie mais j'ai déjà une filleule



merci Tibomon tu seras quand même ma marraine de coeur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non   C'est gentil Julie mais j'ai déjà une filleule


Pas très active ces derniers temps la filleule mais toujours de ce monde


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Pas très active ces derniers temps la filleule mais toujours de ce monde


on fait partie de la même famille pourtant... pô tt comprendre...


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> PERSONNE TOUCHE À MELOUNETTE! C'EST MA NIOUBE, C'EST À CAUSE DE MOI QU'ELLE EST LA
> 
> Pour les rencontres galantes, c'est à moi qu'il faut s'adresser, je ferai le tri et je fais suivre... (si tu es intermittent, breton, blond et amateur de PC tu as tes chances...


Ah bin t'as mis l'temps, p'tin. Pouh j'ai eu chaud là. Tu ferais mon parrain à moi. C'est vrai ? Super, mon choix est fait, on arrête tout, rien ne vaut un Fab fab. Désolée les aut'. 
Alors par contre, faut qu'on fasse une petite réunion technique, parce que :
-je ne suis pas pour le communautarisme et les bretons c'est tout des alcoolos.
-j'aime pas les blonds, ça parle le caca de fleurs
-amateur de Pc, bin...euh....ouais je suis pas raciste
-inttermittents, c'est tout des crève la dalle, ça va pô arranger mon porte monnaie.
Mais c'est pô grave, tu ne seras fouetté que 3 fois. \o/


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin t'as mis l'temps, p'tin. Pouh j'ai eu chaud là. Tu ferais mon parrain à moi. C'est vrai ? Super, mon choix est fait, on arrête tout, rien ne vaut un Fab fab. Désolée les aut'.
> Alors par contre, faut qu'on fasse une petite réunion technique, parce que :
> -je ne suis pas pour le communautarisme et les bretons c'est tout des alcoolos.
> -j'aime pas les blonds, ça parle le caca de fleurs
> ...




juste pour vous informer que je me drape dans ma dignité.


Valoriel, ne mange pas les fleurs, c'est toxique
Warflo: dommage, belle tentative
Lila: t'as fini de tondre?
Tibomon: j'attends


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin t'as mis l'temps, p'tin. Pouh j'ai eu chaud là. Tu ferais mon parrain à moi. C'est vrai ? Super, mon choix est fait, on arrête tout, rien ne vaut un Fab fab. Désolée les aut'.
> Alors par contre, faut qu'on fasse une petite réunion technique, parce que :
> -je ne suis pas pour le communautarisme et les bretons c'est tout des alcoolos.
> -j'aime pas les blonds, ça parle le caca de fleurs
> ...




finalement, je vais peut-être la refiler à Sonnyboy... Il saura quoi faire...


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Te voilà prévenu 

Edith tu abdiques déjà?


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Lila: t'as fini de tondre?




....***** pourtant j'ai trajecté à mort !!!!!:rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> finalement, je vais peut-être la refiler à Sonnyboy... Il saura quoi faire...



t'as raison, refuser le parrainage de gens aussi exquis que nous, si délicats, plein de poésie...


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> meuh  dis donc t'en a déjà une compatriote et motarde et tt et tt et blonde de surcroit
> tu vas plus avoir beaucoup de tps pour moi là
> va m'falloir des parrains de substitution, qq on line pour me multi parrainée





Fais pas ta jalouse, j'ai dit que je prenais plus personne.  

Et puis dis-donc, je te suffit pas comme parrain ? :mouais:   



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Trop jeune pour adopter ZRX. Moi, je veux bien t'adopter, il me reste une place. Je préviens : marraine même si le pseudo ne l'indique pas  Première chose : tu apprends à prendre les virages



Bon, voila, tout ceci n'était que diversion car nous préparions notre contrat de mar... de parrainage:love:

Je jure allégeance et fidélité à TibomonG4. Ca tombe bien, j'ai des souris à la maison, elle donnera un coup de main à Vidocq (le chat, vous suivez?).


Ouah, quelle balade, mes aïeux.


 à tous


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> finalement, je vais peut-être la refiler à Sonnyboy... Il saura quoi faire...


Ah ouais tu me lâches ? Ah c'est du propre ça môssieur. M'en fous, je refuse tout parrainage, je vais rester un électron libre et totalement subversif. Et je vais sombrer totalement dans la tisane pour oublier cet affront.

ZRX, vieng, je rentre avec toi sur ta brouette, pourvu qu'on se plante pas dans le premier virolo, c'est tout ce que je te demande. Wouah, mais il pue ton casque !!!!!T'as pris qui la dernière fois avec toi?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais tu me lâches ? Ah c'est du propre ça môssieur. M'en fous, je refuse tout parrainage, je vais rester un électron libre et totalement subversif. Et je vais sombrer totalement dans la tisane pour oublier cet affront.
> 
> ZRX, vieng, je rentre avec toi sur ta brouette, pourvu qu'on se plante pas dans le premier virolo, c'est tout ce que je te demande. Wouah, mais il pue ton casque !!!!!T'as pris qui la dernière fois avec toi?:mouais:




Parles pas comme ça de ma blonde Ca doit être la laque, elle est myope et confond toujours avec le déo.....

Heu, là je suis un peu pris tu woua, tout ça. Mais, mais, même parrainé, je peut peut-^tre parrainer à mo, tour.


Et c'est reparti:love:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Wouah, mais il pue ton casque !!!!!T'as pris qui la dernière fois avec toi?:mouais:



...une biquette


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...une biquette




t'es venu chez moi ?


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Heu, là je suis un peu pris tu woua, tout ça. Mais, mais, même parrainé, je peut peut-^tre parrainer à mo, tour.



..il en bafouille de doigts dis :rateau:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ZRX, vieng, je rentre avec toi sur* ta brouette*...



...c'est dingue..elle a un don cette petite .....elle a la vision extra lucide


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est dingue..elle a un don cette petite .....elle a la vision extra lucide




Mel, c'est un peu la Madame Soleil des forums... 


Elisabeth Teyssier, sors de ce corps!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta jalouse, j'ai dit que je prenais plus personne.
> 
> Et puis dis-donc, je te suffit pas comme parrain ? :mouais:
> 
> ...




:love: :love: bien sûr que si mon parrain adoré, un peu exclusive c tout  :rose: t'as deux filleules   et  Echidna a 2 parrains..


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Dommage que le bureau des adoptions ne se trouve fermé.....un de ces jours


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: bien sûr que si mon parrain adoré, un peu exclusive c tout  :rose: t'as deux filleules   et  Echidna a 2 parrains..




Echidna a un parrain et *une* marraine.


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Des parrains qui veulent bien parrainer mais qui ne peuvent ou ne veulent pas...
> 
> Des demandes d'adoption faites par les filleuls/les alors qu'au début du fil, c'est le parrain/marraine qui choisit...son nioube (faut pas l'oublier  )
> 
> Il est où Patoch pour régler la circulation?


Ah bin c'était pas dit sur le papier d'emballage quand j'ai ouvert ce forum. C'était dit "à consommer avec modération".Hips !....trop tard.:rateau: 
Euh bon bin désolée sinon, j'ai cru bien faire, essayer de suivre la procédure, mais euh...y a pas de traduction pour les blondes et c'est aussi clair que le trou du cul du chat de ma voisine qu'est super fainéant de la langue. C'est dire....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi clair que le trou du cul du chat de ma voisine qu'est super fainéant de la langue.


Celle-là je la note


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Comment ? Consommer la modération ???

Non mais ????







(bon. Elle vient cette photo ? )


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

La tof est déjà dans auto portrait


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (bon. Elle vient cette photo ? )




Celle-ci ?


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi clair que le trou du cul du chat de ma voisine qu'est super fainéant de la langue. C'est dire....



...  ..non rien !!!
j'adore cette petite...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La tof est déjà dans auto portrait


Ben ouais mais moi, en dehors du chemin qui va de ma litière à ma gamelle, tu sais...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci ?


Non  Celle _en situation_...  

Bon. j'avais pas vu 
Elle fait très M'oiselle Jeanne non ? Valoriel n'est pas si mal placé en fait ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Au fait, pour que les nioubes comprennent l'utilité de l'adoption par un... sage , y a un bel exemple ici


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin c'était pas dit sur le papier d'emballage quand j'ai ouvert ce forum. C'était dit "à consommer avec modération".Hips !....trop tard.:rateau:
> Euh bon bin désolée sinon, j'ai cru bien faire, essayer de suivre la procédure, mais euh...y a pas de traduction pour les blondes et c'est aussi clair que le trou du cul du chat de ma voisine qu'est super fainéant de la langue. C'est dire....




  enchantée de te connaitre mélounette, on va bien s'entendre alors, te laisserai pas tomber faut s'entraider entre nioubes


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin c'était pas dit sur le papier d'emballage quand j'ai ouvert ce forum. C'était dit "à consommer avec modération".Hips !....trop tard.:rateau:
> Euh bon bin désolée sinon, j'ai cru bien faire, essayer de suivre la procédure, mais euh...y a pas de traduction pour les blondes et c'est aussi clair que le trou du cul du chat de ma voisine qu'est super fainéant de la langue. C'est dire....




:mouais: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

Alors là! Quelle niuob    

Doit y avoir quelques anciens tapie dans un coin   
N'ayez pas peur


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour que les nioubes comprennent l'utilité de l'adoption par un... sage , y a un bel exemple ici




...sinon à quoi ça sert un ban ?  (à part s'asseoir sur son compteur)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: bien sûr que si mon parrain adoré, un peu exclusive c tout :rose: t'as deux filleules et Echidna a 2 parrains..


 
J'ai 1 parrain fabuleux et une panthère comme marraine et j'étais là en premier petite 
Sois pas jalouse tu y arriveras


----------



## Melounette (15 Mars 2006)

[quote='[MGZ] 
Elle fait très M'oiselle Jeanne non ? Valoriel n'est pas si mal placé en fait ?  [/quote]
Hein ?????? Ah bin je vais vous l'arranger la mademoiselle Jeanne moué. Bande de p'tits freluquets. J'm'en vais changer mon post tiens, j'vais faire couleurs locales puisque c'est ça.
Julie 007>Merci, j'accepte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voila, tout ceci n'était que diversion car nous préparions notre contrat de mar... de parrainage:love:
> 
> Je jure allégeance et fidélité à TibomonG4. Ca tombe bien, j'ai des souris à la maison, elle donnera un coup de main à Vidocq (le chat, vous suivez?).
> 
> ...



Donc après moultes tractations me voici avec un filleul


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 1 parrain fabuleux et une panthère comme marraine et j'étais là en premier petite
> Sois pas jalouse tu y arriveras




  mille pardons grande soeur..cousine.. comment on dit au fait? mais 170cm chui pas pitite  quand même


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci ?




:afraid: Ha oui, très électrique 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Donc après moultes tractations me voici avec un filleul




toutes mes félicitations à vous deux très bon choix dans les deux cas


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

Vous faîtes des heures sup ce soir?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Donc après moultes tractations me voici avec un filleul




merci ma reine

superbe.

Maintenant faut que je sois ,sage et que je prenne bien mes pils bleu. Allez, c'est fête, je prends les rouges aussi.

Banzaï....... GGGAAAAAAZZZZZZ


ps: c'était bon


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Heu c'est possib' d'avoir un parrain pour la soirée ?
Le mien est pô là, m'sens toute nioube :rose: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Pour la soirée ?


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour la soirée ?


Vi, juste pour la soirée. Tu crois que c'est possible alors ?


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

un PDD ?
Parainage à Durée Détérminée


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Vi, juste pour la soirée. Tu crois que c'est possible alors ?


Je mate si ma filleule est pas là


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

C'est bon elle est pas là dépéche toi ! 
Fais toi plaisir !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Dis mimi tes sous-vêtements sont aussi noirs ?


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Alors j'ai un parrain pour la soirée moi ou bien ?
Nan parce que j'vais pas tarder à aller bouquiner moi sinon  



Edit : ah je vois un pervers sortir de son coin sombre par là...


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Et qu'est-ce que tu fais de ton singe???


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est-ce que tu fais de ton singe???


Ah oui j'oubliais... Il revient demain


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

Quand le singe n'est pas la, les mimi danse


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Comme je n'aime pas me sauver au petit matin je jette l'éponge


----------



## Franswa (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'aime pas me sauver au petit matin je jette l'éponge


Tu jettes qui ?


----------



## Warflo (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme je n'aime pas me sauver au petit matin je jette l'éponge


Mais quelle petit joueur...
Je m'attendais à mieux du grand SM !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Edit : ah je vois un pervers sortir de son coin sombre par là...



Yep, c'est perverscarpette son pseudo


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> merci ma reine
> 
> superbe.
> 
> ...



Merci à toi


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2006)

Avant que ça ferme...


 J'adopte *mamyblue* et *Toumaï*, qui m'ont fait l'honneur de m'en faire la demande. 

 :love: :love:




			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Des parrains qui veulent bien parrainer mais qui ne peuvent ou ne veulent pas...
> 
> Des demandes d'adoption faites par les filleuls/les alors qu'au début du fil, c'est le parrain/marraine qui choisit...son nioube (faut pas l'oublier  )
> 
> Il est où Patoch pour régler la circulation?


 Dory a parfaitement raison. 
 Ce sont les nioubes qui organisent un genre de quart d'heure américain, en choisissant leurs parrains au lieu du contraire!...  
 Rien ne va plus!... :rateau:

 Surtout que je n'ai qu'un an d'ancienneté ici, moi... :bebe:
 Mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Je remercie mon 2ème parrain de l'honneur qu'il me fait et j'accueille avec grand plaisir ma mamyblue dans la famille:love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie mon 2ème parrain de l'honneur qu'il me fait et j'accueille avec grand plaisir ma mamyblue dans la famille:love: :love:



Mais dit donc...on se refuse rien.  

Félicitations.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

Plutôt _bonne chance_


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

Moi je n'ai qu'un parrain et je lui resterai fidèle. :love:

Je ne trouve pas ça très... très... d'avoir deux parrains (un parrain et une marraine, ok, mais deux parrains ?).  

Enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, hein. Moi c'que j'en dis...  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2006)

Bon ! Toujours pas de signe de mon filleul Toys... Faut croire que les marmottes et les chats de gouttière se croisent pas beaucoup !


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2006)

J'ai l'immense honneur de vous annoncer que je suis maintenant l'heureuse marraine de Galatée ! :love:

Enfin si elle le veut bien !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'immense honneur de vous annoncer que je suis maintenant l'heureuse marraine de Galatée ! :love:
> 
> Enfin si elle le veut bien !


Touche pas à ma nioube steuplé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Touche pas à ma nioube steuplé




Ouah lui hé, perso en plus


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ouah lui hé, perso en plus


accroche bien ton casque.....


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Touche pas à ma nioube steuplé


Pas un cheveux promis !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> accroche bien ton casque.....




t'as vu mes cheveux ?:afraid::afraid:

Je suis hanté


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'immense honneur de vous annoncer que je suis maintenant l'heureuse marraine de Galatée ! :love:
> 
> Enfin si elle le veut bien !



Coucou marraine ! 
Contrat signé, tout est en bonne et dûe forme, avec la bénédiction de mon parrain SM :love:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie mon 2ème parrain de l'honneur qu'il me fait et j'accueille avec grand plaisir ma mamyblue dans la famille:love: :love:


 

Je remercie tout d'abord ma marraine de m'avoir choisie, je suis très heureuse, et j'accepte avec grand plaisir d'être sa filleule :love: 

En me levant ce matin, j'ai trouvé un parrain, miracle de la nuit  et j'accepte aussi avec un immense plaisir d'être sa filleule :love: Me voilà avec une marraine charmante et un super parrain  Je suis vraiment comblée! Merci marraine et merci parrain.:love: 

Et j'acceuille aussi avec grand plaisir Toumaï dans ma famille


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2006)

l'est où Laura Ingalls ?!.......


----------



## Dory (18 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'est où Laura Ingalls ?!.......


Elle gambade dans la prairie.... 

Mes félicitations aux nouveaux adoptés....aux marraines et aux parrains....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Elle gambade dans la prairie....
> 
> Mes félicitations aux nouveaux adoptés....aux marraines et aux parrains....



File!


----------



## Stargazer (18 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'est où Laura Ingalls ?!.......



On m'appelle ?


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Coucou marraine !
> Contrat signé, tout est en bonne et dûe forme, avec la bénédiction de mon parrain SM :love:




Z'avez une chouette marraine, Mam'zelle !   :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2006)

Oulà, mais c'est pas fair-play tout çà... deux pour le prix d'un...alors que d'autres sont tout seuls...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

pour le prix??? j'ai rien acheté moi :affraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Et moi personne ? :sick:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi personne ? :sick:


 Maintenant que tu as posté ici, c'est un peu comme un genre de petite annonce.  
 

 Avec un peu de chance, quelqu'un va peut-être t'adopter. 
 Il doit y a voir encore quelques parrains et marraines potentielles n'ayant pas encore récolté leur lot de nioubes...


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi personne ? :sick:




Bon, allez, je vais essayer de te trouver une petite place dans ma signature, mais faudra être sages, toi et Toumaï, hein ? 
Aussi sages que ma première filleule.   :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, ça va pas l'faire ! :mouais: :rateau:  









Allez, au boulot ! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

on se multiplie vite chez les koalas  sâcrée famille à gérer cher parrain 
devenant du coup plus ancienne dans la famille j'vais pouvoir éduquer .. le petiot... t'inquiète :hein: 
bienvenue à toi St John Perse et relève ton bonnet tu verras mieux les touches et l'écran


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2006)

J'aime pas les mamans


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

Moi si mais avec des gros seins alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2006)

Je préfère celles qui n'ont jamais mis bas... Mais avec des gros seins aussi...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2006)

Obsédés  


---
Edit : au pluriel


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> on se multiplie vite chez les koalas  sâcrée famille à gérer cher parrain
> devenant du coup plus ancienne dans la famille j'vais pouvoir éduquer .. le petiot... t'inquiète :hein:
> bienvenue à toi St John Perse et relève ton bonnet tu verras mieux les touches et l'écran




Et comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et comment ?



 j'vois déjà un bout de ton oeil  
cf signature de ton parrain 
bientôt on verra le gauche


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'vois déjà un bout de ton oeil
> cf signature de ton parrain
> bientôt on verra le gauche




Le gauche , j'ai dis vendredi


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère celles qui n'ont jamais mis bas... Mais avec des gros seins aussi...



Dans ce cas, une césarienne, juste une tout petite, ça ferait pas l'affaire?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bientôt on verra la gauche



Mais c'est pas possible!... Tu les cherches, toi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, une césarienne, juste une tout petite, ça ferait pas l'affaire?



Non


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non



Et alors, qu'est ce que t'as contre celles qui vont mettre bas???


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non



Dieu merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, qu'est ce que t'as contre celles qui vont mettre bas???



Au niveau de mon appréhension fantasmatique de la gent féminine? .... Tu as plus de 2e degré que ça , Corinne... Me semble-t-il...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau de mon appréhension fantasmatique de la gent féminine? .... Tu as plus de 2e degré que ça , Corinne... Me semble-t-il...


Damned, je suis repérée...


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau de mon appréhension fantasmatique de la gent féminine? .... Tu as plus de 2e degré que ça , Corinne... Me semble-t-il...



Non. Pas concernant le sujet du bas de mon corps... 

C'est Caroline. Mais merci pour la tentative


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Damned, je suis repérée...


Moi aussi, du coup...   
Mais les autres Josiane me pêlent le jonc...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Non. Pas concernant le sujet du bas de mon corps...
> 
> C'est Caroline. Mais merci pour la tentative




Il parlait de " La Sagesse " là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Non. Pas concernant le sujet du bas de mon corps...
> 
> C'est Caroline. Mais merci pour la tentative



T'es qui, toi?


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il parlait de " La Sagesse " là


 
Ah non...  Tu fais par exprès?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ah non...  Tu fais par exprès?



" La Sagesse " s'appele Corine et Pato s'adressait a elle


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

Hahahaha, arrêtez, j'ai des crampes!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas possible!... Tu les cherches, toi...



un tit pb de pomme V pomme C ? dans la citation....


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> " La Sagesse " s'appele Corine et Pato s'adressait a elle



Y'a rien à faire. Dans ce cas, et plus précisément "Je le savais".

Au plaisir, Saint-John


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Y'a rien à faire. Dans ce cas, et plus précisément "Je le savais".
> 
> Au plaisir, Saint-John




Je ne savais pas que tu savais :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Thread de merde!!!! Je crois que je vais accorder la "Licence to kill" à  BackCat... En toute modestie


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Thread de merde!!!! Je crois que je vais accorder la "Licence to kill" à  BackCat... En toute modestie



Il n'a pas de modestie, lui, et je connais la sauce  Elle sent encore.



Quand on ne sait pas, on la ferme. Ma susceptibilité n'a d'égale que la platitude de tes propos et l'étroitesse de ta vision globale. Encore une fois, je te le répète, si tu ne te _sens_ pas bien ici, va raconter ta petite vie ailleurs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas de modestie, lui, et je connais la sauce  Elle sent encore.


Rodjeur! Missiles loaded!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas de modestie, lui, et je connais la sauce  Elle sent encore.




Je comprend pas là . Désolé , je suis qu'un niaseux de francais 


Ne te rabaisse jamais devant des gens comme ça.


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Thread de merde!!!! Je crois que je vais accorder la "Licence to kill" à  BackCat... En toute modestie



Pitain, comme je te comprends...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend pas là . Désolé , je suis qu'un niaseux de francais


Tu n'as pas à t'écraser devant des truffes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> " La Sagesse " s'appele Corine et Pato s'adressait a elle




le moins qu'on puisse dire c qu'il a au moins retrouvé un oeil c déjà çà! MDR


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas à t'écraser devant des truffes...




la fatigue toussa :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> la fatigue toussa :rose:



Noway!


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

C'est surtout que j'ai pas compris , j'ai dis un truc on m'agresse . Zen quoi


----------



## macmarco (19 Mars 2006)

Ahem, j'ai dit :"sages, les filleul(e)s"  

S'il vous plaît.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

*On fait des misères*
dans ton fil mon Patoch ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On fait des misères*
> dans ton fil mon Patoch ?



C'est devenu un alambic à niaiseries pour mères de familles!!! Tu sais ce que j'en pense, frèrot...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi ces petites choses qui beuglent là?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> le moins qu'on puisse dire c qu'il a au moins retrouvé un oeil c déjà çà! MDR


FEUQUIOU!!!  
... Et la charte m'interdit de citer Patrick Bateman... :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> De toutes petites choses neuves, en mal d'autres petites choses toutes aussi pures. :rose:



Ah, ouais, ce doit être de la bonne celle là!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Du grand JE quoi


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

C'est violent ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est violent ici



Ca va... C'est pas encore Orange mécanique


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Pas encore, mais tantôt.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore, mais tantôt.



Je me tâte... Mais ce n'est pas sale...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces petites choses qui beuglent là?




*Ah non pas encore*
des blattes qui grattent qui courent sur le plancher



 
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte... Mais ce n'est pas sale...


Ça va l'être avec cette débauche de je


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça va l'être avec cette débauche de je


DESTROY!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

On va bientôt assister à l'expérience de la vie par quelqu'un qui croit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

restons modeste...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah non pas encore*
> des blattes qui grattent qui courent sur le plancher
> 
> 
> ...




Pitain, me dis pas ça, je vais faire une crise d'hystérie!!!


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

Pfffff. Toujours pas d'adoptation en vue. Ma p'tite annonce a fait un flop total. Salut quand même à tous. Je suis toujours à adopter.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Y a des fadaises falaises qui m'énervent.


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On va bientôt assister à l'expérience de la vie par quelqu'un qui croit.


 T'es en colére?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère celles qui n'ont jamais mis bas... Mais avec des gros seins aussi...



*Car les jours vont venir où l'on dira* :
 "Heureuses celles qui ne peuvent avoir d'enfants, qui n'en ont jamais mis au monde et qui n'en ont jamais allaité!" 
Alors les gens se mettront à dire aux montagnes : "Tombez sur nous!" 
et aux collines : "Cachez-nous!" 
Car si l'on traite ainsi le bois vert, qu'arrivera t-il au bois sec?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Car les jours vont venir où l'on dira* :
> "Heureuses celles qui ne peuvent avoir d'enfants, qui n'en ont jamais mis au monde et qui n'en ont jamais allaité!"
> Alors les gens se mettront à dire aux montagnes : "Tombez sur nous!"
> et aux collines : "Cachez-nous!"
> Car si l'on traite ainsi le bois vert, qu'arrivera t-il au bois sec?



Aaaaaaah!!!! L'apocalypse selon Saint Ducon... :love: Mon frèrot, y'a rien de tel....


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> T'es en col*é*re?


Daniel a du te brieffer sur l'accens du jura


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff. Toujours pas d'adoptation en vue. Ma p'tite annonce a fait un flop total. Salut quand même à tous. Je suis toujours à adopter.




*Ah c'est pas tout*
de poster ses fesse en autoportrait, faut de la prestance par derrière


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Daniel a du te brieffer sur l'accens du jura


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Car si l'on traite ainsi le bois vert, qu'arrivera t-il au bois sec?


Ah bin celle-là je me la garde.


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Daniel a du te brieffer sur l'accens du jura



Quoi? 
J'ai encore fauté?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff. Toujours pas d'adoptation en vue. Ma p'tite annonce a fait un flop total. Salut quand même à tous. Je suis toujours à adopter.


avec des fesses pareilles, adoptée ! :d


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah c'est pas tout*
> de poster ses *fesse* en autoportrait, faut de la prestance par *derrière*



No coment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Je me cogne du punk rock vintage à donf' mais je n'ai pas d'amphets... Que de la bière de merde...
Monde pourri:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin celle-là je me la garde.




*Ah ça*
la fessée à la planche de pain


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?
> J'ai encore fauté?


non ! j'ai cru entendre mon cousin en te lisant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Mon âme à Sarkozy pour un speed ball!!!!!:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non ! j'ai cru entendre mon cousin en te lisant !



Heu, sinon, je te veux bien comme professeur particulier...


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah c'est pas tout*
> de poster ses fesse en autoportrait, faut de la *prestance* par derrière


C'est qui celle là ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui celle là ?


l'innocente ! il dit par derrière et tu notes que "celle-là" !

hypocrite !!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui celle là ?



Sa soeur...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'innocente ! il dit par derrière et tu notes que "celle-là" !
> 
> hypocrite !!!!



Pitain, l'esprit tordu, j'hallucine là !!!


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'innocente ! il dit par derrière et tu notes que "celle-là" !
> 
> hypocrite !!!!


Oui bin désolée, je n'ai actuellement personne dans le derrière actuellement, ou alors on m'a anesthésiée, ou alors pire encore.
Mais il parle quoi comme langue le pur fils de la sagesse ?:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais il parle quoi comme langue le pur fils de la sagesse ?:hein:



Dada


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui bin désolée, je n'ai actuellement personne dans le derrière actuellement


Hall of Fame

Mon respect 

Quand ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Mars 2006)

tiens, on se croirait au .....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais il parle quoi comme langue le pur fils de la sagesse ?:hein:




*Rien*
qui ne se trouve point dans le petit Larousse.


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui bin désolée, je n'ai actuellement personne dans le derrière actuellement, ou alors on m'a anesthésiée, ou alors pire encore.
> Mais il parle quoi comme langue le pur fils de la sagesse ?:hein:





Ben ma cochonne!!!


----------



## Melounette (19 Mars 2006)

Ouais d'accord.:mouais: 
Bon je vous laisse là, nous allons mon derrière et moi chercher prestance dans d'autres topics (ou thread, je sais pas ce qui est tendance chez vous). C'est pas dit que je trouve, au vu de tout ce que j'ai déjà lu.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben ma cochonne!!!



*Jurons*
et charcuterie


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Jurons*
> et charcuterie



Visiblement pas, non...


----------



## sofiping (19 Mars 2006)

Alors ...ça adopte a c't'heure ci .... :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Alors ...ça adopte a c't'heure ci .... :mouais:


Bon, d'accord, je t'adopte puisque tu insiste tant!!!


----------



## sofiping (19 Mars 2006)

une Sophie adoptée par la Sagesse ... c'est presque trop beau ...  
Mais je ne suis plus adoptable ..... trop vieille .... je viens a peine de souffler ma 1ère bougie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

En attendant, ce fil part en quenouille, on est d'accord.
La plupart se plaint de choses tout à fait justifiées au niveau du creux de certaines interventions. J'ajouterais que ce creux ne s'exprime pas que dans ce fil. Le nombrilisme de certaines personnes est réellement effarant. Vos petites vies, vos petites habitudes, votre petite histoire... moi je, moi je, moi je. C'est hallucinant ! Vous n'avez aucune pudeur. C'est parfois à vomir...
Maintenant, pour être précis et puisque tu t'amuses en public, je te réponds en public, CarodeDakar...
Le fait que tu sois tolérée ici avec tous les travers que je viens de décrire (et des qualités certaines mais noyées dans la masse) n'implique pas que tu sois indispensable. Manifestement, tu souhaites tester les limites, tester ta popularité, tester tout court. Pas de souci. J'adore ça. J'adore même me montrer aussi bête que les gens m'imaginent. A ta prochaine digression ou attaque sur quelque personne que ce soit, je te promets *plusieurs mois* de vacances. Enfin... Je *nous* promets en l'occurrence.

Merci à toi d'avoir sonné le glas de ce fil. Bien que mon acharnement sur ta petite personne ne doit pas faire oublier que tu n'es pas la seule à y avoir contribué.

Bref.


----------

